# FET after OHSS part 11.



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

New home girls 
 

Marie xx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Me first! 

Sarah, hope your dad is on the mend 

Debs x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Me second!

Marking the page 

Hope everyone is well and that Sarah's Dad is recovering well

Cecilie, miss you!  I hope Sebastian is behaving himself for you


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies 

Thanks for all of the good wishes - my dad is better by the day & we're all finally starting to relax a bit & stop worrying that he will have another attck (hard not to as that is what happened to his dad - a small attack & then shortly after a big one that killed him ). Left him at hospital last night watching the footie & his mates have all gone to see him tonight so he shuold be OK. My sis gave him a good lecture about getting healthy & made him cry by telling him that my mum wanted to grow old with him - poor dad!! He's had a rough few days but he probably does need to change his lifestyle & better a small fright than no warning & then big attack - now he knows what he has to do & he's got the whole family on his case . I notice he had my sister's scan picture next to his bed which was sweet. Taking DD to see him tomo which should liven up the ward...! Hopefully he'll be out by sunday.

Debs - how are you feeling? Hope you're getting decent sleep & the HRT isn't making you feel too weird. Are you managing to stay +ve . I'm going to be sending so much     to you over the next few weeks  

Witters - been catching up on your blog - sounds like you're doing so well with those babies - must be hard work sometimes with the double buggie. Did you ever post pictures of your finished nursery? It looked so nice when half painted I wouldn't mind a nosey...(especially now it has some customers!)

Hope - how are you feeling? Wondered if you had any sickness or side effects ?

Cecile - thinking of you & Sebastian (aka bean ) 

Mel - how's that bump of yours? Went to Blooming Marvelous with my sis to get her first maternity jeans (so far just wearing her normal clothes). She found the detachable 'bump' in the changing room & I think the whole shop heard her shrieking like an idiot when she tried it on    

Anyway, the computer monitor (my DH) is hanging around   -   to everyone & thanks again for all of your support you lovely people  

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah. the nursary is still in progress   I have stuck up some fish, but it's still a bit bare.  You would think I'd have got it done by now wouldn't you?   Hey ho.  I will have a bit of a tidy up and get some 'progress' pics taken again.  DH bought a projector for them that sends out a water effect light.  It looks great as it ripples 'in the sea' and changes colour.  The babies love it.  In fact, they love any light.  They lay there for hours just looking at lights and would strain their necks to see past you if you're holding them! 

I'm glad that your dad is feeling better.  Sometimes tugging at the heart strings needs to be done to bring them back to reality.  I hope he and your mum will grow old together - I'm sure they will 

So, what doo you think of this rain?  We live on a hill and it's like a river running down the road.  DH just called to say it's like a pond at the bottom of it.  It's annoying as it would be my Mum's birthday today, as we were planning to go to the crem with some flowers.  Then we were going to stop in on some friends.  If it stays like this, I won't go today, maybe will try again on Saturday as tomorrow looks just as bad.  We shall see.

Oh, the buggy is fun.  I have now learnt the best way to get it in and out of the car.  It is awkward as it is so bulky and it slides open if you're not careful.  Thankfully it's not too heavy though.  

I guess it's more fun paperwork for me today then


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello everyone

Sarah 69 - I am so glad that your dad is recovering well.  Hoping he makes a full and fast recovery.  

Witters - hope you got through all the paperwork!  Lots of rain here in Yorkshire, it took me one and a half hours to get to work this morning (14 mile journey) because of a crash on the M62.  I don't blame you for not going out if you don't have to.  

I'm a bit lost now we are on a new thread, so will catch up over the week-end.

Bye, Liz


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya !!

Sorry not been around much this week , have had one of those weeks ....

How are you all ??........ hope your all ok ??.....

Debs hows everything going ??.....

Sarah .....hows your dad ??.....what a worry for you ...... take care XXX

Witters are you all ok ??......

Mel , buddy , how are you ??......

Cecile hope your all ok & are having awonderful time with Sebastion.....

Chris & Liz how are you ??.... how are your bumps ??......

Red .....are you ok ??.......

Hope everyone else is ok ??.......

Im ok , off to Cornwall tommorrow !! ......YYIIPPEEEEE .....but would swap it for another scan at the hospital ....just need some reassurance from them again  ........ my sister is coming down today she moved to Switzerland on Monday so today will be my last chance to see her for a while... ....

Other than that im ok ,havign occasional bad heads & feeling sicky between 4pm & 7pm ....... & was heaving (sorry TMI) when had my breakfast yesterday ....

Take care

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hope, watch out for teeth brushing gagging.  I found that so awful during my pregnancy.  Poor DH hated it when I got up each morning, so much so that he planned it so he was outside cleaning up the dog mess when I was in the bathroom so he wouldn't hear me!!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

[fly]  *HAVE A NICE WEEKEND EVERYONE*  [/fly]

Liz - I love the picture of jellybaby! So sweet.

My dad had a scan yeasterday & although he had quite a bad attack no damage done! - so he's been allowed back home a bit early  - so relieved! 

Anyway, DD is demanding tea...catch up on personals soon!

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi All - not been on for ages, some problems with my email address but all sorted now.

Hope you are all doing well!

Had my follow up consultation, they are not recommending me going for FET with only 3 embies so having decided we are going for a full IVF and not egg share this time either so what ever i produce will be mine!!  But they did want to explore why I got OHSS as they think that with OHSS you have more, poorer quality eggs so reducing your chances.  Apparently, my LH 7 FSH are slightly out of balance - can't remember which way but the one that is supposed to be less than the other is higher which is a cause of PCOs and hence OHSS.  Also had a fasting insulin test to see if my insulin levels were out, anyhow, insulin all fine so the only thing is the LH/FSH and guess what they recommended - going on the pill for 3 months as this can balance out the hormones so reducing the OHSS risk!!  Anyone heard of this before - apparently it can't make it any worse and can help.  Had lots of dilemmas at first about his but at the end of the day, if it might help why not give it a go as if I go for IVF without, I may well get OHSS again and still wait 3 months plus to recover ands till have more low quality eggs - so we will go for the "less is more" approach.

But how completely bizarre - my GP was most amused when I went this week asking for a pill prescription.  Having not been on the pill for nearly  years now I couldn't remember what to do!!

So a few months of    for us no stress as I can't even try to get pg.

I would be interested to know if any of you have heard of the pill potentially helping?

Love to you all

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Flo jo - how lovely to hear from you hun!  

I'm going to be going for another ICSI so will be interesting to compare notes as I'm also PCOS & seen as at risk from OHSS (although ive never actually developed it). I have also been put on the pill on one of my previous ICSIs. Don't know how it effected me tho as I've always had good response & no OHSS.

I'd be really interested to know how they diagnose how at risk you are. No one has tested me for FSH/LH level or insulin - my last ICSI was cancelled purely on the grounds that I had 20 eggs collected & that is their cut of point (ie - if Id had 19 id have had a fresh transfer).

I've read some articles about metaform being really helpful for girls like us - both increases success rates & lowers risk of OHSS - will try to find the link for you when I get more time.

Off to my good buddies house for a boozy session tonight... ..I need it after the week I've had!

....hope everyone's having fun 

Sarah69 xx.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Flo-jo!  Great to see you back 

I am a prime example of someone with PCOS (LH/FSH out of balance - I forget which way too, but think it is FSH higher than LH??)  I am a skinny minnie and so my testosterone is sky high, hense all the extra hair   On my fresh cycle, I developed 34 measurable follies, with many more smaller ones.  Out of those 34, they retrieved 25 eggs.  Out of those 25, only 5 fertilised, so yes, very poor quality.  Out of those 5, only 3 made it to day 3 at which point they were all frozen.  Come the thaw, all 3 survived, but one lost a cell and two stayed the same, so we transferred the two better embryo's.  7 months later, I delivered Myles and Keilidh 

PCOS can be insulin linked, especially if it effects your weight control.  Metformin is often prescribed as it helps to balance the insulin and therefore allows your hormones to behave in the proper way.  Metformin is actually a diabetic drug rather than a fertility drug.  I was prescribed it, but don't know how it effected me as I fell pregnant with my FET, and the embryo's were already made.  It is supposed to improve the egg quaility though.

I have heard of people going on the pill for a few months, many with great success after years of infertility.  On the otherhand, it can also screw with your hormone balance.  As you will be undergoing a medical cycle, in your position, I would go for it.  Anything's worth a try, especially if it may avoid OHSS.  I would never wish that on anyone!

Keep us posted!


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Witters& Sarah

Thanks for your replies.  Apparently, so my clinic tell me, the metformin is usually prescribed for PCO sfferers if your insulin levels are high - they say it has no benefits otherwise.  I was originally prescribed metformin by my previous gynae (no insulin test though) as a matter of routine having diagnosed PCO. However, Bourn, where I am now, say that there was no point for me as my insulin is fine.

Witters, we had virtually the same reaction then, I produced 34 eggs (lots of other tiny follies) but of my 17 (egg share) I got 6 embies so was very lucky.

Sarah, it might be worth your while asking to have an insulin fasting test and LH/FSH test done to see which is causing your PCOs - if it is your insulin then metformin might be worth a go.

Anyhow, I have the pill now so will give it a go - as you say Witters - anything is better than OHSS although mine was nothing by your standards - I just couldn't move for 2 weeks as I felt as though I had a football of fluid in my belly and looked 6 months pg!

Nice day anyhow.

Oh something positive, as I did not get pg we got a new puppy instead!!  Someone we knew has an 84 yr old father who 4 months ago decided to get himself a cocker spaniel puppy and finally realised he couldn't cope so we have adopted her -soooo cute - named Tilly and she is becoming v. spoilt (much to the disgruntlement of our 10 yr old Labrador!)

Hope you are all having a good weekend

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hellloooooo Everyone 

I've missed quite a bit I think!

Sarah69 - I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. I love my dad to bits and would be really upset. I'm glad he's getting better though. You did make me laugh with your comment about your Sister and the bump. We don't have one of those shops here in fact we have very few.

Sarah - How are you and your lovely babies. I can't wait for some new pictures to see.

Hope - Hi sweetie, hope Cornwall was fun! I've mailed you!

Debs - Hows the drugs going - hope all is well.

Liz - Hope the rain didn't cause you too many problems. Hope all is going well for you.

Flo-Jo - so glad all is moving on for you. Alot of girls in America get put on the pill first as part of IVF and America seem to have a great success rate

Cecille - Hi miss you. Hope you and your lovely little boy are well

Sorry I really do need to catch up with the posts.

Thought I'd post a bump pic for anyone interested. This is me at 14 weeks 6 days today. Sometimes think I look small for my dates and not obviousl pregnant and othertimes I feel not too bad. I'm gonna try and figure out how to put these pics on the gallery so you don't need to see them if you dont want.

Hope did you get scan pics last week?

Love Mel xx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

witters - hope the weather cleared up long enough for you and the twins to get out and about   

sarah - such good news about your dad   Really pleased he's on the road to recovery   

yogi - lovely bump   Hope you're enjoying your pregnancy now  

flo-jo - it so nice to see you back   Looks like your consultant is taking the OHSS seriously which is a really good thing. I'm a bit unusual in that I only got 18 eggs and they all fertilised so it's quite surprising that my OHSS got as bad as it did. I would love for there to be more research into the condition so that things like metaformin and using the pill would be better understood. Anyway, I hope this time round it all works out for you  Got any photos of your puppy? I'm going through a phase of wanting a dog at the moment but I know it's just a substitute and I'm fighting against it  

liz - I hate being stuck in traffic   I always seem to develop a desperate need for a wee when it happens   

hope - I love Cornwall so much! haven't been down in a couple of years but desperate to go back   Hope you had a good time with your sister   Just think, now you have an excuse to go to Switzerland and visit her  

We have had a lovely weekend and I'm all ready for my last scan (hopefully) tomorrow so keep your fingers crossed for me girls  

Debs
xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Morning

Just popping on to say Debs heaps of luck with your scan today.  Hope your lining is lovely and thick ready for your embies.

Love Mel xxxx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Update from me  

Scan was all ok, and transfer is going ahead on Friday   

Is it ok to admit I'm terrified?   Not sure why but I'm having all sorts of doubts about going ahead   I didn't feel like this at all last time, but today I just want to run for the hills  

Hoping tomorrow will be more positive


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Debs, glad you had a successful scan!  Yes, it's perfectly normal to be terrified.  I was.  I was also extremely excited.  I think it's the hormones, reality sinking in and eternal hope that it will be successful.  We're all here cheering you on!!!!


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks Witters 

I've really found myself getting quite anxious over the last few days - I know it's the hormones  

I'm also having a minor panic over the whole one embie or two debate   Just want to make the right decision for me and any babies I might have


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi girls  

Debs - glad your scan went well & that you have the green light for ET on Friday  - when are your embies being deforsted? Just wondered so that I could send some 'thaw & divide' vibes their way.. 

My last FET cycle I really noticed the side effects of all of the drugs - like you I was downregging for quite a while due to long cycle & by ET feeling quite emotional & not my usual self. The cyclogest didn't help matters by throwing in a few physical symptoms & depriving me of sleep - all in all I think that if can keep even a little bit of sanity at this crazy time you are doing well hun. Anyway, we will all be here to help you to try to stay +ve but you are only human & I think that even a saint would be tested by these tx cycles so don't be hard on yourself if sometimes you feel a bit worried & blue!!  

As for the 1 or 2 embie decision - I would go with whatever you had decided before you started all of the drugs.

Witters - thanks for the info on Metaform - if you have any time between feeding those babies you could write a doctorate on various IF treatments     

I had my consultation today. On my last FET cycle I apparently had 4 grade 1 embies to choose from on ET day - 3 4 cell & 1 2 cell (previous FET I had 4 grade 1/2 to choose from too). He could not give any suggestions at all as to why it didn't work or how we might change it in future as he said that my response at every stage of treatment was optimum   I also asked about blood tests & he said that recent tests say that I have low FSH & no high insulin. However, he still recommended a course of Metaform over the next few months as he had not realised that I had not tried it before and it could help to regulate my hormones & increase chance of natural ovulation. He told me not to worry about taking some time out as he has no concerns over egg quality declining despite my age so I am going to go ahead with break from TX & enjoy supporting my sis & becoming an auntie .

Mel - is that a watermelon down your top?   You have such a big bump now - do you think that there is another baby hiding in threr too?   My sis is 15 weeks too & although she is a teacher none of the kids have realised that she is pg yet, so considering that they just sit & look at her all day that shows how little her bump is showing.

Hope - did you have a lovely time in Cornwall? Hope that the sickness doesn't get worse. Try not to worry about things as I'm sure that your two little beans are just fine & that your next scan will only confirm that. It is the hormones that make you worry so much you know & you are getting a double dose  

Liz - sorry to hear about your car journey from hell   I had a 1 hr journey to work each day when I was pg & after 8 1/2 mnths got 'Braxtons hicks' (or whatever they are called) really badly whenever I got stuck in traffic for any length of time - a couple of occasions I was convinced I was going into labour .

Flo-Jo - Tilly sounds cute - I love gun dogs, they are so soft - we used to have English Setters. Unfortunately my DH is allergic to animals so no dogs for me these days. Still got my 2 cats though - 1 bossy tabby called Minnie & a little grey Burmese called Sassy. They make my DH sneeze but since we moved next to a wood they spend less time inside & more time out hunting (it is bloody carnage outside my back door in the morning) so he gets by.

 to Chris & Cecilie if you happen to log on...

Sarah69 xx

ps - 'Computer Monitor  is in Germany tonight hence long post...


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Debs that is fantastic news - do tell us when they thaw them so we can send the right vibes.

Sarah69 - Glad your consultation went well and you have something else to try. And nope no watermelon. I really don't look that big in the flesh, the camera as added to my bump. I do have another one actually which looks more in proportion I've just uploaded it so I'll put it below and you can see that is a little smaller than that picture looks. Several scans so far have just show the one little munchkin.

Hi everyone else

Love Mel xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi all,

How is everyone ?  Hope you are all well.

Yogi - your bump looks pretty big to me, I'm very impressed.
Sarah69- i was sorry to hear about your dad    I hope he is listening to all the good advice.

Debs - good luck for ET tomorrow, I will be thinking of you.

Hope - how are you ?

 Witters, Liz, Chris and Flo-jo 

 to anyone I have missed.

I haven't been up to much just working and exercising my time away until my FET
  this is what I look like at aerobics as I am so unfit. 

Away question for you all Hi, 

I am to start FET after 3 AF. I had my first AF 2 weeks after EC as I was informed it would come. I am waiting for my second AF which is now a week late, I wouldn't be that bothered but have been getting irregular pains for the last 10 days. The pains are like a stabbing pain but doesn't hurt that much and they have mostly been in the area of my right ovary but today also on the left. 

Also I had an operation this Feb to remove my left tube and the pains are exactly where my scars from the operation are. I have recently started exercising trying to get back stomach back to an acceptable state and was wondered whether anyone else has experience this sort of thing ? 
Do you think it is 
a) scar tissue upset at exercising ? (you know what i mean) 
b) My ovaries still not recovered from the drugs in August. 
c) me worrying about nothing
d) all of the above

Red

in all seriousness any opinions gratefully received.

PS I have done 2 pregnancy tests as i was worried about having another ectopic and got BFP each time.


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey girls  

Red - I am assuming that you meant that you had tested twice & got 2 BFNs??!! 

My 2nd AF is always late after IVF & last time I also got a few pains on one side. I heard that it could be small ovarian cyst due to stim drugs which just goes down naturally from another girl who got scanned when her 2nd AF was similarly late. I didn't have a scan myself so not really sure what my pains were, but this is a possibility. However, if you are at all worried I would contact the hospital & tell them & if they are concerned they can have a look. You should be fine to excercise this far after operation & shouldn't be getting any discomfort from that. 

Debs - hope you are well & staying calm about thaw -     - you have waited a long time for this & I hope this is your lucky FET - we need another BFP!! Did you decide to replace 1 or 2 of your     in the end?


Mel - as you seem to not have a very big frame this will probably make your bump show up more - although quite pronounced it still looks very neat. I am sure that your munchkin is quite comfy in there anyway. Not long until you might be able to feel a bit of movement!!

My DH seems pleased that the consultant agreed with me about taking a few months out of tx-ing - when I told him he said in all seriousness that this seemed very sensible & not a bad idea - hee hee - sensible my   - I know his game    - guess there's been too much high tech competition for him over the past year   - well, lets see what his boys can do      

Anyway, starving & DH has nearly finished reading Harry Potter to DD so better go...

 to Witters, Cecilie, Flo-jo, Chris & Liz

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi

sorry meant to say BFN   thanks for pointing that out Sarah. I feel pretty stupid 

I've been thinking it is OK but today it was a bit sorer than it has been and I would have phoned the clinic and asked there advice but I couldn't get to a phone today because of my work. I will probably give them a call tomorrow just to check but thought I could see if anyone else had experienced anything similar.

Thanks again for your reply Sarah

best wishes to all

Red


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Red - sorry can't help with your query as I've never experienced that before.  As Sarah has already said, I would contact the clinic if you are worried.

Sarah69 - how are you?  I had metformin for a few weeks before downregging for my last FET so it could be helpful.  Don't know if the metformin helped or it was just a coincidence!  Don't blame you for having a break from tx and you never know, the metformin might get you a natural BFP.

Debs - good luck for ET on Friday      .  Have you decided on the number of frosties?  

Yogi - yes I agree with Sarah, your bump is quite big but very neat.  I would say my bump looks about the same size as yours, and I am 19 weeks.  I only started wearing maternity clothes last week, but they are so much more comfortable than normal clothes.  Some are a bit baggy though, so will have to grow into them.

Well I seem to be at the energetic stage now, I can't wait to get started on the nursery this week-end.  It is a small room but we've got to strip some very thick looking wallpaper before we decide whether to re-paper the walls or just paint them.  Any suggestions for colours?  We will probably go with yellow or cream actually, but we're open to suggestions!

Chris - how is your nursery coming along?

Hi to Witters, Cecilie, Hope and Flo-jo.

Liz


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Sarah - thank you for your very sensible advice  I decided you were right, I need to trust the decisions I made before I started on the crazy pills    Two little embies going back on Friday (fingers crossed   )

Yogi - I love your bump   I think it looks quite big for your stage - but you should be very proud of it  

Red - my AF was really delayed the cycle after my OHSS. I had cramps for about two weeks before AF finally arrived  If you are at all worried, phone the clinic and they may get you in for a scan or a blood test to make sure things are getting back to normal 

Liz - I always think I'd have quite a neutral nursery theme (creams and browns?) so that when baby came along it'd be easier to make it boyish or girly   Hope your energetic, blooming stage lasts a long time  

So, first thing tomorrow four of my little snowbabies     will be thawed. As many of your positive thawing vibes as possible please   Will let you know how we get on  

Debs
xxx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

[fly]     *THAW & DIVIDE*           *THAW & DIVIDE*      

     *THAW & DIVIDE*           *THAW & DIVIDE*      

     *THAW & DIVIDE*           *THAW & DIVIDE*      [/fly]


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya

Red sorry AF is playing you up. Mine were later after my IVF cycle but that is because I had a cyst on one ovary. This went on its own with AFs but did cause them to be late. Is this a possibility? Hope it arrives soon. Just seen Sarah suggested this possiblitity too.

Sarah69 - thanks for the comment on my bump. I think its quite neat too and I'm proud of it. I actually wish it was bigger. I can't say enough that I really don't look that big in the flesh and you certainly can't tell from the front. Cameras do tell lies. I think I may have felt some flutterings but its hard to know for sure. I'm hoping your DH's boys can do the job for you!!!

Liz how exciting doing the nursery. We plan to do that around our 20 weeks scan all being well. Thanks for the comments on my bump. I'd love to see your bump tooo if you have any pictures. I started maternity clothes last week they are so much more comfy aren't they!

Debs - Hi sweetie! Yes I'm very proud of my bump just want it to grow and grow.
I've got everything crossed for your embies. Heres my dance

         THAW AND DIVIDE DEBS EMBIES GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!           

Hope - So glad you are enjoying Cornwall. (Had a text from her and she's having a lovely time I believe). Hope the twins are snuggling in okay.

Witters - Hope you and your twins are great!!!!

Cecille - Miss you hope you and your little boy are good.

Chris - How are you doing?

Flo-Jo - Hi!!

Bevitt - I think you are lurking so hi and thanks for the comment on my bump on the other thread.

Love to all

Mel xx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just logged on to check how Debs & the      got on...   

Hey Mel, did you realise that your next post will be number 1000!! You have been spending too much time on FF my girl   - & I thought I was an addict!! 

Red - did you phone your clinic for a bit of reassurance?

Better go as Dragon's Den is coming on...I hate the dragons but its always guaranteed to make me laugh my head off...that cricket trainer (ie ball on a spring) last week cracked me up . Then I guess I could get on with my marking... 

Sarah69 xx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hello girls 

Well it's been the best news I could have hoped for   They thawed four frosties      and all four survived! 

So your very best dividing vibes would be helpful so that I have four lovely embies to choose from tomorrow morning     

Debs
xx

PS. lovin' the dances


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi all,

I've been feeling much better today, haven't phoned the clinic as not had any time today (work is a nightmare) but going to phone tomorrow, just for some reassurance/ see if the want me to go in for check. Many thanks to you all for your messages.

*Debs* - sending you       for tomorrow. Wanted to send you a fancy moving message but not sure how to do it ( the intention is there !) I will be thinking of you, it is all sounding good  

A big  to everone.

Red


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Divide Embies!!*     *Divide Embies!!*      *Divide Embies!!*     *Divide Embies!!*


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Debs thats the best news!!!!

This is probably too late but

          *DIVIDE AND STICK DEBS LITTLE EMBIES*          

Red - hope the clinic can reassure you about your pains - let us know.

Hi everyone!!

Mel xx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Morning ladies 

Thank you so much for all your thaw and divide vibes 

I had two grade 2 embies put back yesterday, both at the 4 cell stage   Had two lovely sessions of acupuncture before and after, which my acupuncturist was very positive about (hey, every little helps  )

So now it's just a waiting game    

Red - I really hope you're feeling better  

Debs
xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi all,

thanks for all your messages, I phoned the clinic yesterday and the nurse said the would get the dr to phone me back, however in the end it was the nurse who phone me back ( the Dr was the one who had told me I had to have my treatment stopped due to risk of OHSS and I get the feeling she thinks I'm a stroppy mare  )  Anyway the nurse told me that they think that it is cause by my scar tissue and I have to monitor the situation and if it gets worse to go and see my GP.  She then went on to say that as the business manager had pointed out I was going back in November and could be check out then.  I wasn't very impressed by that as I felt my care shouldn't be decided by the business manager.    But I'm probably just being a little sensitive. 
I haven't had any more stabbing pains but both areas feel tender so i think that if it is still like that next week I will go and see my GP and take it from there.

Debs - glad that ET went well, sending you lots of      for the 2WW.

Need to go as off to the shops, hope you are all well.

Red


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Debs, so glad the transfer went well!

Hi everyone, sorry, must dash!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

HELLO !!.......

Hope your all ok ?? ........

Lovely Bump piccie Mel !! ...hope your ok ??

Debs....FANTASTIC news ..i hope your looking after yourself & taking it easy ??.....    ........

Hope everyone is ok ??....... thanks for asking after me ....

I had a nice time in Cornwall .....spent most of the time sleeping tho !......& relaay feeling queasy in the afternoons..im not complaining tho .. got really worried about everything so phoned the clinic & asked if i could have scan yest (should of been this Monday)...so went & had one done .....both twins are in their words 'perfect' .....i can't believe how much they have grown in 2 wks .....they are starting to look human now ..... their hearts were pumping away...
Not supposed to have any more scans at the clinic now but the Dr agreed to do another one at 10wks for me ....(amazing what 2 tins of choccies can do )...... & ive got my 1st midwife appt tommorrow ........

Hope your all ok

Sorry this is a bit of a 'me' post XX

Love n hugs HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Debs - So glad to hear that you have now got two of your snowbabies back where they belong - I'll be sending loads of     your way & praying for your sanity too at this crazy time           

So Hope - you have been bribing the hospital staff have you?   Glad that your scan set your mind at ease & that everything is going well. You know that you should try not to worry & send some relaxed vibes to those babies - everything will be fine   You'd better stock up on ginger biscuits & camomile tea if you are starting to feel a bit queasy now.


Mel - I logged on at my parents house today to show my sis your bump - she was most impressed as she still really doesn't look pg   However, she is getting a hairy belly which amused me anyway   

Red - how are you feeling now? I think its normal to have some cramps & discomfort in area of ovaries but if sharp pains continue I'd def pursue it.

Witters - no wonder you are busy with 24 hr demands from M & K - but you are doing a fab job & life will get more & more normal as time goes by  

Well I have had such a nice weekend proving I guess that there is life after BFNs   . DH & I went to Chester races on a jolly with his company & it was in the really posh bit so we had to get dressed up. He looked so nice in his suit (which he had tailor made when we were in Thailand) that I had the hots for him all day. Anyway, we go to the races most years but never ever win but yesterday we won a total of £70 on three races!! . I had been drinking the free champagne in the hospitality tent so insisted DH took me out for dinner & blew the winnings on yet another bottle!! Don't know how we managed to get the train home but do remember laughing my head off all the way back I was so giddy. I blame all the tx-ing ....all of those months of absinance.. 

Meanwhile my sis & her DP got some practice in at 'family days out' & took my DD to the fair. Kate had a lovely time too but apparently my sis & mum had to have a word with her DP about learning to say no as everthing she asked for she got, so he had the "making a rod for your own back" chat from them both   (oh dear - I see a parallel tho - is DD taking after her mum?  )

Anyway, work is crazy at mo but will try to keep up with everyone especially Debs on 2WW. Tomo day kicks off with speaking to audience of 600 staff & students...always a good wake up call... 

Hi to Liz, Flo-jo & Chris if you are around....

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Yey Debs thats great news.  You make sure you take it easy now and I have everything crossed for your 2ww.  Are you working through your 2ww?

Red - my clinic were the same with me and I had to push to get them to scan me.  They tried to say as I wasn't having treatment at the time they couldn't help me.  Made me upset, angry and worried.  They scanned me in the end and I foudn I had a cyst.

Witters - Hi love the new photo of you and the twins on your blog.  For unidentical twins they do look alike.

Hope - Lovely to have you back!!! So glad all is well with you and the twin bump.

Sarah - tell your sister she's not alone.  I have the hairiest belly    its mad!!  Is your sister not showing at all yet?

Hi everyone else.

I have another scan tomorrow which makes me excited and nervous!!  Keep your fingers crossed for me.

Love Melxx


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi All

Sorry I haven't posted in ages, hope everyone is all well.  Debs I have everything crossed for you on this 2ww.  Mel love the pictures of your bump, mine is getting there but as I am big to start with you can't really tell.  Sarah the twins are gorgeous, are you the clever one with the camera some of those photos are great.  My husband has promised me a new camera for our bean, I am sure most of you know what I am like with a camera.  

Anyway, can you believe I am 20 weeks on Thursday, can't believe I am nearly half way.  Yogi have you bought anything yet?  Liz how are you getting on?

Hi to everyone else I have forgot, starting sorting out bedrooms etc and I have made more mess that what I started with.  Anyway will try and keep up, goodness know what I will be like when bean is here.

Love to all

Chris


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Chris

Lovely to hear from you!!! When is your 20 week scan?  Are you finding out the sex?

Thanks for the comments on my bump!

We have bought about 4 outfits but none recently oh and we bought a winnie the pooh travel cot simply because it was half price in Argos - have a look on line if you are wanting one!!!  Other than that I'm waiting a while longer yet.

Love Mel xx


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Mel

I don't get a 20 week scan  , our Hospital doesn't offer them as standard procedure, my next one should be at 32 weeks, but the consultant said he would see me at 26 weeks, he thinks I am trouble in a nice way!!!  I know we could go privately but DH not keen. And the scan we get is just on a tiny portable machine so you don't really get to see much anyway, don't know about finding out the sex? Are you?

Chris


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh thats not fair is it!!  I thought everyone got anomaly scans at 20 weeks.

We are hoping to find out the sex if we can!  Just as I can't stand the suspense!


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Red - don't feel bad about phoning the clinic or GP if you are worried. Better safe than sorry, and I personally feel that a lot of places don't take OHSS and the after effects seriously. Make sure you get any care you deserve 

Hope - sounds like you had a lovely time in Cornwall   Cecilie wanted me to send you all her love - she was very excited to hear you're expecting twins  

Sarah - sounds like you had a lovely weekend   I'm impressed you managed to drink so much champagne!  I'd have been flat on my back after a few glasses   

Yogi - I have today and tomorrow off sick but then I'll be back at work. That's two more days than last time and to be honest, I think I'd go mad just being around the house for 2 weeks   Lots and lots of love and luck for your scan tomorrow 

Chris - halfway there already!   Still plenty of time to get things sorted though  

Witters - loving the new photos on your blog! They are both adorable   

Thanks everyone for your good thoughts    

Am currently in "how the devil does anyone actually manage to get pregnant" mode. I mean, when you think of the biology, it just seems so unlikely! And here I am with two embryos actually inside my womb and the likelihood is that it still won't work   Surely someone has to come up with that Velcro soon?! Or maybe I should email 3M and see if they could modify their post-it note glue.........

Debs (slowly going loopy )
xxx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

I've got an appointment at 'Dancercise' so just a quickie..(yes feeling guilty so need to do something healthy now ).... 

Debs - I know what you mean - I've had the same line of thought about the sheer unlikelyhood of getting pg. If you get the 'embro velcryo' off the ground I'll be your first customer. I've been doing ovulation tests for the past 5 days (yes - even in my wobbly state at the races I did one in the portaloo ) - but no luck. At least you have a two potential customers for your nice comfy endometrium & hopefully one or two will decide to make the most of it & stick around     - if not maybe you should get stalite TV set up in there for next time... 

Mel - my sis isn't really showing with her clothes on but you can see when she lifts her top up as the bump is getting higher & not like a normal belly. I reckon in a couple of weeks she won't be able to hide it from her students any longer. Its surprising though as she is quite slim, not particularly curvy & v.lazy (so I doubt great stomach muscles..).

Witters - the baby pics are so cute - I particularly like the teddie one - ahhhhh...so cute!!  

Chris - so nice to hear from you - glad all is well with you & bean.. 

Anyway, better get myself moving before I change my mind...   

Sarah xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !!

Hope your all ok ??...... sorry just a quicky ....have had a mad clean this morning & now running behind a bit ! .......

Mel ....good luck for your scan today ....say hi to baby for me !! .....

Will do more personals later

Are you all ok ??

Love Hope XXXXXXX


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Morning,

*Hope * - Glad you had great time in Cornwall, loved hearing about your recent scan. I am so happy for you.

*Mel* - Good luck for scan today

*Debs* - how are you ? i know what you mean about how do people get pregnant, the more you look into it the more you realise how amazing it is. I want the velcro as well 

*Sarah* - Your weekend sounded great, how was your dancerise ? Are you sore today ? I am on week 6 of my gyming it and keep looking in the mirror to see If I have the body of a supermodel yet ! 

 Chris, witters Flo-jo and Liz

Red


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hmmmmm - my email alerts are being a bit crap it seems  

Sarah - of course, why didn't I think of that before?! Next time I'll get satelite tv, two comfy chairs and an XBox up there  

Hope - good morning  I'm cleaning today too (well, technically my cleaner is coming today but same result  )

Red (calling you Red makes me think of Fraggle Rock  ) - when it eventually happens for me, I hope I never forget what a bloomin' miracle it is   Hope you are feeling ok?

Flojo - wanted to send you a big  is case you're lurking  

Debs
xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Just thought I'd update you all on my scan appointment today. It was to check the cervical length given my arcuate uterus so didn't get to see baby much but the sonographer took measurements of my cervix but couldn't tell me much 
as she's just the sonographer so i have to wait to hear from Consultant if 
any problems. Don't see him till November though so guess I'll worry till 
then. She said my cervix wasn't open and I would know about it if it was. 
She said its hard to see the shape of my uterus as its all filling out now 
but she could see a small dip but if I hadn't of told her she wouldn't have 
noticed it. So i'm hoping that means its really small. Baby was moving 
about and still likes its hand up by its head. My placenta is at the front 
which dissappointed me as I believe it cushions kicks. So I'm guessing 
what I thought was baby moving lately can't have been now really 

I find this strange as an anterior placenta is supposed to make it harder to hear heartbeat on a doppler but I've heard our baby's fine since about 12 weeks.

I'll leave you with a couple of pictures. On the top one we aren't sure if baby is resting on its hand or sucking its thumb.

Love Mel xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya ......

I thought i'd have a change from the orange .....

How are you all ??......

Mel .....lovely piccies !! .....will/can the placenta move ?.... thats good about the lady saying that if you had not said anything she wouldnt of noticed .... whens your next scan ??....

Debs ...how are you ??.....hope your ok ??   ....

Hows eveyone else ??.....

Take care

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Hope!

Nope placenta can't move its where Embie first attached to womb so its staying put apparently.  So she said anyway I wonder if I heard that right.

Everyone things baby has long legs.  Any guesses on the gender yet?

Next scan 19 October.

Hope you are all okay

Love Mel xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

I think a boy ! ......

Are you hoping to find out ?? what is your EDD ....ive forgot .

XXXXXXX


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

ALSO WANTED TO SAY IF MY TICKERS UPSET ANYONE PLEASE LET ME KNOW & I WILL REMOVE THEM ....

I know how hard everything is & just how lucky i am XXXXXXX


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

I think your ticker is lovely!!! You know my thoughts on this anyway

My EDD is 12 March.  We asked today but baby had its legs well shut.  DH would love to know.

Mel x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

hi everyone  

Mel - great scan pics.    Glad everything went well.
Debs - How are you ?

Hope- I love your tickers, I think it is great to see, it makes me feel much more positive about tx.
 to everyone else.

My AF finally showed up yesterday so it looks like I will be having my FET in about 6 weeks.  I have decided to go back to my healthy living in preparation so no more alcohol for me  but if it works out I will be over the moon.

Red


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey girls!



Hope everyone's well!

Hope - I like your ticker so no probs with me - the more of us FET girls that get lucky the better I say - by the time I finally get pg I will have a fabulous ticker designed (just as fabulous as my banners) so watch this space!    I am still convinced that one day we will have a 'FET after OHSS' bumps & babies meet up & that we will all get there in the end....    

By the way - what are you like cleaning your house at that time in the morning!!  

Mel - I reckon that's a little girl in there - Hope would you like to have a small wager about that ?

Debs - how are you feeling hun? Still hanging on in there?

[fly]           [/fly]

Red - good luck with the no drinking, healthy eating etc  - I always do the same but my big prob is that in the 14 or so years I've been ttc the only time I ever got pg was on a skiiing holiday & we were doing some serious apres ski every night & drinking much more than usual (& going in hot tub too - so not great for ). I think that trying to stay relaxed & have some fun is important too - so that's my prescription for you over next 6 weeks - build in some treats & 'you time' 

Flo-jo - here's some  from me too - thinking of you 

Better go & do my marking but thinking of all the rest of you 'FET after OHSS' girls too..

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mel, lovely scan pics!  You're right, your placenta is where it is, but as you grow, it can slide a bit.  Much like if you have a mole say by your belly button, by the end of the pregnancy, it could be half way down your belly, see what I mean?  Perhaps ot is to the front, but up high, therefore, you can still hear the heart and feel the kicks if baby is sat below it.  Enjoy feeling those kicks!  I really miss that.  

Hope, love the ticker!!

Red, yay for AF!  Enjoy the lack of alcohol!  I'm still T-total as I'm nursing myself, but must admit, I did take a sip of DH's brandy and coke.  He knows it's my favourite and was teasing me   Boy, did I forget quite how much I miss it!

Sarah, meeting up would be fun!  I just know we will each have either a bump or tiny feet following us!

Big hello's to all you other gorgeous girls!


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Oooh Sarah thinks girl, Hope thinks Boy!!! Hmm I don't know.  My mum thinks girl too.  Couldn't tell on Tuesday as his/her legs were firmly shut!! Hoping to find out at next scan in 3 weeks though.

Red - Hi how are you!!!

Witters - Thanks for that explanation I knew you'd have the answer.  Last night I think I felt quite a bit of movement whilst laid on my left side on the couch.  Everything I'm feeling is to the right at the bottom.  Is it normal to feel things to the side and not in the middle or is this maybe as my placenta is in the middle!  I'm thinking my placenta is on the front but maybe to one side - is that even possible?  Its hard to know if what I'm feeling is baby or not as I don't really know what I'm feeling for.

Much love to you all, Im so busy at work and should be working now?

Mel xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning All !!

How are you all ?? .........Hope your ok

Debs how are you getting on    ??

Witters ....love the piccies of the twins ....how lovely ....how do you find nursing them both ?? ....i really want to give it a go but not sure how i'd cope with the two .....

Mel .... are you ok bud ?.......

Thanks for the lovely comments on my tickers ....its so nice to see the days flying by ! ....

Hope everyone is ok ? what you all got planned for the weekend ??.....

Take care
Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mel, that is very possible.  You are still very early to be feeling movement, I think I was 18 weeks, so the movement will certainly start very low down.  Any position is very possible, so I don't doubt that you are indeed feeling baby.

Hope breast feeding them both is going really well.  Initially I used the EZ 2 nurse pillow, which was a life saver, well worth looking into.  They soon grew out of it though and started to push against the chair, which got frustrating, so then I positioned loads of pillows on the bed.  Now, we are able to just sit in a norml chair and I have them heads at top, with bodies facing eachother going down past my belly and their legs entwine.  Very cute bonding sessions!  I am lucky as it seem that they are both experts.  I have only had one day where one of my nipples got sore.  The rest of the time, I can sit there in the dark if necesary, put their heads somewhere near my boob and they'll latch on perfectly.  Hoping your two will be as good!


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Hope and Witters.

I just have to tell you last night I was kneeled down on the floor as the laptop was on the coffee table.  I drank some cold orange juice and got the biggest strongest movement ever in my tummy.  It was so strong and just the once but so unreal, thought I'd imagined it afterwards but know I didn't.  It was amazing.  Sure it couldn't have been anything other than the baby.  Just wish baby woudl do it again!!!!

No real plans for the weekend here.

have a good one all!

Love Mel xxx

PS. Anyone know if picking up a toddler can hurt baby.  Picked up my nearly 2 year old niece last night and she is huge!  Carried her for 5 or 10 mins and then had pains last night above my belly button I think so above my uterus.  Could it just be ligaments that I've perhaps stretched.  Just worried it will hurt baby.  Being silly aren't I?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mel, yep, certainly sounds like movement! Give it a week and I'm sure you'll start to feel them a bit more regularly  As for carrying your neice, I'm sre all is fine with baby, but I would be careful about doing it again. They say not to lift heavy things and all that. Having said that, if you are pregnant with your second, you will need to carry your toddler (if your first is that age), so it can't be _that_ bad...


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Sarah.  My neices mum is 6 weeks from having her second and she's been lifting my neice but I can't help but worry.  I'm just telling myself if it had done any harm I'd know by now.  The movement was quite a few hours after lifting Morgan.

Can't wait to feel the movement again like last night.  It was so strange but lovely!  Still nothing today so far.

Thanks

Mel x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Just got back from Myles' cardio appointment. His murmur is still there and it looks like he will need heart surgery to repair it. They need him to be a bit bigger if possible, so we're looking at it being done in about 6 months time. Just thought I'd update you...


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Afternoon all, haven't been on for a while but following your progress with interest.

Witters, so sorry to hear Myles has a heart murmur, must be really worrying.  A friend had the same a year ago and their son went through surgery and now you would never know it - he is a really strong little boy - thinking of you.

Got AF this week so now back on the pill (whoops now I mention it I forgot today - better pop & take it!) I am going to have to be much better than this - only day 2!! 

Having a bit of a house makeover this week, have had the kitchen decorated, oak floor put down in the sitting room, have decorated the dining room myself today (woodwork tomorrow! Yuk I hate gloss work!!) and more wood flooring going down in the hall & dining room this weekend so the house is in complete & utter chaos - to make things worse I have a dinner party for 12 here next Friday so i has to be put back together by then!!  Yikes - thank goodness I only work 3 days per week now.  On that front I am loving working part time, less stressed, more time to myself (although i doesn't feel like it - my day of today and I was up at 6.15 am!! 

Still, at least I know I do not have to worry about any treatment for 3 months so can get on with my life - a massive weight o my mind for now.

Hope you are all doing well - it certainly sounds like it reading your various posts.

Love to you all

Flo-Jo xx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Sorry no post last night - I was busy baking flapjacks the first batch of which I burnt when nipped upstairs to check my messages to find one from another FF who has just got a BFP!!   - so then I had to reply & the next thing I smelled burning  ...Anyway, organised a coffee morning for the Macmillans Nurses today - not easy with over 1000 teenagers!! But I think we raised over £300 so was worth the while  

Mel - no more picking up your neice for you   - it is not the baby you will hurt - it is you, all of your ligaments go looser when pg (so by last couple of weeks your pelvic bones should be able to make way for baby to get out!) - anyway, it is easy to pull a muscle so you have to be careful.

Flo-jo - I am jealous of your home improvements especially the oak floor. We've not done a thing to ours for the past 3 years & won't be able to until we stop tx-ing as all our money goes on that - next ICSI we should break the 20K barrier!!  Like you I am enjoying 'au naturel' & a break from the drugs & high tech stuff. The old fashioned way of doing things is def more fun!!   What's on the menu for your dinner party by the way?

Witters - I didn't realise that Myles had a heart murmer & am so sorry to hear that your little boy will need surgery   - I know that they are really good at it (also have a friend whose 6 mnth old has had exactly the same thing) & that babies make an amazingly quick recovery but still it is mean . By the way, Kate was also a whizz at the breast feeding & after my caesarian they just put her next to me (I was completely immobile) & she sorted herself out. What a good girl!

Debs - still sending loads of                                  your way - hope so much that this will be your lucky time hun!

Love to everyone else - need to go & make a start on tea before the Computer Monitor catches me on FF again   

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !! .......

How are you all ??........

Sarah .......mmmmm warm flapjacks ....how lovely ......

Flo~Jo .....lovely to hear from you ....sounds like you've been busy with your house .....

Witters ......sorry to hear that Myles needs an operation ....... hope he'll be better soon ..  ......

Mel ....how lovely to feel your baby .......has it happened again since ??........

Red ...hows the healthy living going ??...... ,,,,,,

Debs....... how are you hun ??......  ......

Chris ....are you ok ?

Cecile .......hope you & your family are ok ??......

Hope everyone else is ok ??........

Im fine , got last scan at MFS on Friday afternoon ..then 1st official hospital appt on Tue 10th Oct ...
hopefully everything will be ok  ....

Have a nice day

Love to all

Hope XXXXXXX


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

2wwer reporting in   Nothing to report  

Witters - poor little Myles  Glad it sounds like something they can fix routinely   Give him an extra cuddle from me tonight  

Yogi - your scan photos look fantastic   Look after that little bean  Must be so exciting to be feeling movement now  

Hope - I've got no problem at all with your tickers   You've waited long enough to get them   Hope you are well 

Red - so glad AF arrived  Onwards and upwards now!    

Sarah - well done on raising money for MacMillan   I have a friend from work fighting cancer at the moment and her MacMillan nurse has been such a fantastic support to her. Our coffee morning at work raised about £400    I think your bumps and babies meet is a nice idea....I'm looking forward that day already   

Flo-jo - so nice to see you here again  Sounds like you have been really busy in your house   And good to see working part time is suiting you. I would love to go part time, but with all this treatment to pay for, it may be a while  

Debs
xx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey Debs - just checking in myself to check on you on 2WW    . Sounds like you're doing remarkably well at staying sane  ! You did well with your coffee morning too. I'm a big fan of the Macmillan nurses who supported my DH's mum - I will keep my fingers crossed for your friend   I've been having a half-hearted attempt at diet for reducing PCOS but after spending Friday stuffing my face with all of those homemade muffins, cakes & flapjacks have some ground to make up....  Anyway, off to bed but thinking of you hun & here for you whatever the outcome (hopefully the BFP you deserve           )

Night everyone!

Sarah xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning all !!

How are you all ??......

Debs ......   ...... not long now ... ....

Hope your all ok , im not going to work this morning ...had awful headache since yest afternoon....still there now , but not as bad ...just shattered as was desperate for sleep but couldnt cause of the thumping head ...

Take care

Love HopeXXXXx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hope, I hope your headache gets better 

Debs, how are you feeling?  Positive vibes!  Will you wait until your official test day?  Hope so! 

Hi to everyone!  

Chilly today isn't it?  Babies had to sleep in their mittens and hats last night!  Looked very cute   We are contemplating starting with solids today.  Seems early, but I think they are ready.  Just waiting on a call back from my Health Visitor


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi Witters ... 

Ahhh bet the twins look lovely all wrapped up ......

How are you ??

My heads alot better now ...... think its just one of those things & im feeling quite tearful at the mo, i know im so very very lucky .....must be the hormones ......

Takecare

Love HopeXXX


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi 

Just had a text off Mel/Yogi ...shes got an awful cold & is tucked up on bed ........

                                    HOPE YOUR BETTER SOON !!  

Love HopeXXXXXx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi girls 

Hope - I have just noticed the piture of Amber - she is just the cutest thing I have even seen!! Her little face is so sweet - I could just kiss her!!!  If you are feeling a bit hormonal at the mo I suggest that you get lots of doggie cuddles from her to make you feel better. I'm not surprised that you feel a bit teary & not your usual self by the way with all of those hormones in your body hun - you need to look after yourself as the first 12-14 weeks you can definately feel out of sorts - but hopefully in 2nd trimester you will blossom & feel much better  

Mel - hope you feel better soon  

Witters - Bet your babies look lovely all bundled up!! We took Kate on a ski-ing holiday in Austria when she was 11 weeks old & she had a furry all in one that made her look like a little stripey tiger. I just loved putting her in it.

Well, I'm going to take my Dad out tonight as he's a bit bored of being stuck in the house - he's so much better now but we're all keeping out eye on him to make sure he doesn't overdo it 

Debs - hope you are still managing to keep your sanity - dare I ask when your test day is?    

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning all !!

Hope your all ok ??.....

Mel ...hope your feeling better today ??.... 

Sarah ..thanks for your message about my hormones ! & my lovely Amber ....yep shes cute & munchable .but not when you get up at 5 to walk her over the farm every day & then she rolls in fox ~poo  ........ that piccie was taken when she was younger shes now 3 and i love her to bits ...Hope you had a nice time with your dad ...is he ok ?....

Debs ..how are you hun ??.......  ......thinking of you .......

Is everyones else ok ??........

Have a good day

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hope, Amber sure is cute!  Fox's poo is just the worst, yet doggies love it!  Sorry the hormones are kicking in.  I was and have always been lucky on the hormone front as I don't get affected by them - or so I've been told anyay   But, there really are loads buzzing around, so I'm not suprised you are feeling off sorts.  

Sarah, I bet that Kate looked adorable!  Did you get lots of snowey pics?  How did the night out with your Dad go?  Did he behave? 

I really miss Cecilie   I hope she is ok

Mel, wrap up warm and look after yourself.  I hope you feel better soon.  Feeling rough when preggo is no fun

Debs, thinking positively for you!!

Well, we tried a teeny bit of solids last night.  They both loved it!  Keilidh sat there with a huge grin on her face and Myles was squeeling with delight!  I called DH up and let him listen to them.  They really responded to his voice and were 'talking' to him.  It made his day


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

hello ladies 

Hope - I love Amber! She's such a sweetie   I would so love a dog but there's no way we could have one with our lifestyle   Hope the headache has disappeared 

Yogi - if you're reading this I hope you're feeling better 

Witters - there'll be no stopping the twins now they're on solids! My godson has grown up so quickly over the last couple of months (he's nearly 9 months) so enjoy every second   
Just to let you know that Cecilie is doing really well. I've had a few texts and she sounds like she's loving being a mum   She's hoping to get a computer at home soon so she catch up with everyone  

Sarah - hope your dad enjoyed getting out of the house for a while   
Thanks for sending me all your positive thoughts  It's so nice to know you are all thinking of me.

I managed to resist the urge to test this morning. I had a 3 hour review meeting for some work I've been doing which I was stressed about anyway - a BFN may have just tipped me over the edge and I didn't fancy crying in front of all my male colleagues    
I wish I could be positive, but I really don't see how this could have worked  
Anyway, only two more days and the waiting will be over  

Debs
xxx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everone

Debs - there is no reason why you shouldn't get a BFP.  I was so shocked when I got mine because I didn't have any symptons and my embies were only 2 cells so I didn't think I had much of a chance, but it worked!  These last few days before test day are so frustrating though.  Best wishes    Thanks for the message from Cecilie.

Witters - wow, your twins on solid food, sounds like they enjoyed it.  What did they have, baby rice?  I've had a look at your blog and can't believe how big they both are!  Sorry to hear about Myles's heart murmur, I didn't realise.  I hope the surgery is successful, I'm sure it will be.

Hope - 10 weeks already, that seems to have flown by.  Do you have a scan at 12 weeks?  I had a lot of headaches between 14 and 18 weeks which according to my midwife is very common.  I gave in a couple of times and took a couple of paracetamol.  Have you had any sickness?

Sarah69 - how are you?  How did your evening with your Dad go?

Flo-jo - I would love a new kitchen and an oak floor.  Glad that you're enjoying working part-time.

Mel - hope you are feeling better soon, look after yourself.  I'll try to get some photos of my bump uploaded soon.

Chris - I'm fine thanks, how are you?  Did you get your nursery finished?  We haven't got very far yet, just cleared the room ready for stripping.

I had my 20 week scan last week and everything was fine.  I'm filling out a bit now and I look pregnant depending on what clothes I am wearing, I can't fit in any of my old clothes though.

Anyway, bye for now, Liz


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone  

Hope thanks for texting me and for letting the others know why I wasn't around.  I'm better than I was now but still not right.  I can cope with a cold/flu but just worry about pooh bear!  Hoping he/she is nice and snug in there!  Good luck for your scan tomorrow - not that you need it as all will be just fine.    I've been suffering with those headaches although in the last 2 or 3 weeks I've not really had one except with this cold but nothing like the two day banging ones I was getting.  Hope I don't speak too soon.

Witters - I bet babies looked so cute in their mittens and hat.  Solids too where is the time going!! Sorry to hear about Myles heart mumur that must be tough for you.  But they have proved what strong little souls they are!

Debs - how you doing there in the 2ww.  I can't wait for your news tomorrow.  I've everything crossed for you   Any signs or symptoms one way or the other?  Remember I was CONVINCED it had failed - how wrong was I!!

Sarah69 - All my love to you and your dad!  I'm so glad he's feeling better and lovely that you took him out.  I hope you are all well and your sister too.

Liz - Hi so chuffed your scan went well.  Did you find out the sex or did you say you were waiting on a suprise?

Time to go get some soup.

All my love to each of you

Mel and Poohbear xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Debs, thinking positive for tomorrow!  You were right not to test too early, but there's no reason why you couldn't get those two lines   AF hasn't started has she?  See!  Mind you, even if she does you still have a chance.  I had loads of red blood plus cramping the day I tested!

Mel, sorry you're still not 100% Pooh bear will be just fine tucked up in there s/he is hogging all of your immunities and 'goodness' 

Liz, glad your 20 week scan went well!  Any indication on gender or were you like me and looked away?  Enjoy your bump, I really miss mine, even now...

Glad Cecilie is doing well.  I could kick myself for not exchanging numbers.  Can't wait to have her back online!!

I skipped the solids yesterday as they were fine with just milk.  Today is making up for it though.  I feel like we need a perminant straw from my boobs to their mouths today!  Liz, yes, we just tried some simple baby rice.  I have my health visitor coming tomorrow to talk about it, so will see how soon we can introduce some flavour.  Soon I'm sure


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Hope your all ok ??........

Mel ....glad you feeling a bit better .....im sure Poohbear is fine & nice n snuggled up & prob doesnt even realize you've been poorly ..... 

Debs ...good luck for tommorrow bud !! ......  .....thinking of you !! .....

Liz glad your scan went well ...did you find out if pink or blue .....?? .....

Witters ....hope yur ok ?? solids already ...gosh time flies ....... 

Hope everyone else is ok ?.............

Im fine .....just wish the weather would cheer up !! .....   

Take care

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi all,

just a short note to say good luck tomorrow Debs.  sending you tonnes of positive vibes.            

Also hope, good luck with your scan, you must be excited getting another view of the twins. 

 to everyone else.  Must rush as off to gym for    have still be managing to keep it up, healthy eating and no drinking didn't go very well last week   Luckily managing to do better this week.

Take care

Red


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi evryone 

A quick message as have just worked a 12 hr day & absolutely exhausted !! DH cooking me a steak baguette tho 

Tomorrow I'm taking a group of students to the Globe theatre in London so won't get a chance to log on as i have to set out early & get back after mindnight...so....

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]   *GOOD LUCK DEBS!!*    
   *GOOD LUCK DEBS!!*    
   *GOOD LUCK DEBS!!*    [/move]

....I'll be praying for a BFP for you....

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !!

GOOD LUCK FOR TODAY DEBS !!   ....THINKING POSITVIE THOUGHTS FOR YOU !! .....

Hope everyone else is ok ??........

Love HopeXXXX


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

It was negative


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Debs, I am so sorry.  

Sending you massive hugs.      My thoughts are with you.

take care

Red


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh Deb   I'm so sorry


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh Debs I really am so sorry.  I wish I had a magic wand.

Take care of you and DH

All my love

Mel xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi

Aww Debs im so very sorry & wish i could change things for you ...please look after yourselves ......    ......thinking of you 

Love HopeXXXXXx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Debs

So sorry to read your news   

Liz


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Its just not fair Debs     - try not to lose hope tho hun - it will happen for you.

Sarah xx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey girls - me again!

Been for a walk then to the pub & my DH is now fast asleep on sofa so thought I'd take the chance to catch up  

Debs -    - guess the hormones still in your body won't be making you feel any better just now. I felt very low after my last FET & only after a good few weeks was I feeling anything like my old self again - it takes time  

Mel - glad to hear you are feeling better - Witters is right - pooh bear will be nicking all of your vitamins so you can get run down & catch colds etc more easily. Look after yourself & eat lots of oranges!!

Liz - good news about your scan - shows that 3rd FET can prove lucky.... 

Hope - hope you are managng not to let the worries get you down & are not too hormonal or suffering from nausea at the mo. Have you told your doggies about the new additions to the family yet? Some nice weather for you over the weekend anyway  

Red - how is your keep fit regime going?   

Well - I have just had some more news - now my brother's girlfriend is pregnant!!   As you may recall my sis managed to get pg after just one time unprotected   - well, my brother's girlfriend has done it while on contraceptive injections!! (apparently less than 0.5% chance of that happenning). Glad this news came a good while after my Dad's heart attack!! They are taking it in their stride tho & plan to move into house together soon so hopefully will work out for them. They have been together for about a year. Life is such a lottery!! 

I've been so bogged down with work didn't get time to tell you my own progress (or lack of! ) - did about 15 of those ovulation strips this month but doesn't look like its happenning which is a bit disappointing as my ovaries are looking so much less PC in recent scans. I'm going to start on Metaform next week after AF so that might help? Even if it doesn't it will reduce the chance of OHSS on my next ICSI cycle which is good as I'm planning to insist on a fresh ET this time...  ...but still intend to take a good few months out in the meantime  .

Hope you have all had a nice weekend...



Sarah69 xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Sarah

How amazing about your brother's girlfriend.  I guess we all wish it would happen half as easy hey?  Sorry you don't seem to be ovulating.  I heard of some PCOS woman trying a natural herb called Agnus Castus as its supposedly like a natural clomid.

Thanks for the well wishes.  Unfortunately the cold is persiting and I've been to the dentist this morning and have sore gums so been given some mouthwash on prescription and to go back in 3 months.  All part of the pregnancy hormones I hope.  Does worry me though as usual.

Got another of my lovely headaches too but I'm really not complaining as its all worth it!

Hi everyone else hope you are all okay.

Debs thinking of you x

Love Mel xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya !!

How are you all ??.......

Mel .......its perfectly normal for your gums to bleed while pregnant NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT !.....especially in the 2nd trimester .... is it corsodyl hes given you ?...... its very good ,it will stain your teeth slightly but that can be removed by the dentist when you see him , just make sure you keep brushing your teeth &gums & dont shy away if they bleed just carry on brushing with a SOFT toothbrush ......, also brush your teeth 1st & use the mouthwash about 1/2 hr later as if you use it straight away after brushing it wont be as effective !

Sarah,sorry you seem to be not ovulating this month .....like Mel ive heard of the angus cactus...might be worth looking in to .....

Is everyone else ok ??.......

Im ok,got consultant appt tommorrow morning .....im hoping to see the babies again ! ......

Take care

love hopeXXXXX


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello

Hope - I hope your appointment and scan goes well tomorrow, it's surprising how much you can see at the early scans and it makes it seem more real too.

Mel - your cold sounds a pain, should be clearing up soon.  I've not really suffered with bleeding gums, about the only pregnancy sympton I seemed to have missed out on!  Your bump is getting bigger!

Sarah69 - I have heard that ovulation kits don't work for people with pcos, but I could be wrong.  Is metaform the same as metformin?  Congratulations for your brother and girlfriend, just seems unfair when some people get pregnant so easily though doesn't it?

Debs -   hope you are feeling OK

Witters - how are you and the twins?  How is the weaning going?

Hi to Chris, Red Admiral and Cecilie  

I didn't find out the sex of our baby at our last scan, we want it to be a surprise at the birth.  Feeling a little tired tonight, so going to have an early night  

Liz


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hope, good luck with the scan!!

Sarah, OPK's never worked for me either.  The PCOS does effect it.  Even when I was on clomid and knew I was ovulationg due to medical testing, they still didn't work for me.  

Mel, hope the cold shifts soon.  The bleeding, sore gums is very normal.  How is the sickness when you brush your teeth?  It was the worst part of pregnancy for me, always made me sick.  I dreaded teeth brushing time!

Liz, good for you to have a suprise!

Debs, thinking of you...

Weaning is going well.  We are oing to try spinach today - made by my very own fair hands!  Poor Keilidh reacted to the innoculations yesterday so needed lots of loving.  Calpol soon bought her temp down though and she is all smiles again this morning


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya

Thanks for the info on bleeding gums.  I've read a couple of websites that say its got to get very bad and become something beginning with a P I think to possibly harm baby.  I'll just keep brushing and swilling.  Funny thing is they don't bleed when brushing just overnight they seem to bleed.  No sickness really Witters all the way through.

Had some bad news at work yesterday.

I currently work full time Monday - Friday and was hoping after baby to go part time just 3 days as it would cost me most of my wages to put the child in nursery and to be honest I don't want to do that anyway I want to spend time with my child.

However, the company I'm working for are struggling and are making changes, some redundancies and such.  My role is being made part time down to 3 days which has come as a massive shock and scared me money wise.  We've done our sums and can cope if we cut back our savings but we will have to tighten our belts.

I'm trying my best to see it as a good thing in that I'll have more rest time whilst pregnant but its really worried me with money and me being me worries to the extreme and thinks if anything happens to my wonderful DH how will baby and I cope (we can't get life insurance as DH had cancer and it costs a fortune).

So I've had a worry night and still fretting now.

On the good side its just over a week to our anomaly scan.  Everyone is still telling me I'm having a girl and I still keep saying I'm blessed either way.  I'm just terrified this bad news at work is the start of a bad run and something will be wrong with our baby.

Also over the night I had some nasty pains in my right side at the front, a bit like those when on the stims and your ovaries are so full of follicles.  Used the doppler this morning and baby's heartbeat was right over on that side so wondering if its just stretching pains as baby is bunched up there or if he/she is laying on something.

Sorry for the me post and being so down ladies. I still have so much to be thankful for I know.  I'm just a bit scared but we will have to cope.  Can't really look for a full time job as by the time I apply and get interviewed I'd only have a couple of months before maternity leave and who would take on a pregnant woman anyway.

Hope - Good luck today at consultants

Love Mel xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

all,

hope everyone is well  

Hope, good luck with the scan!!

Mel - I hope your cold goes away soon and that your bleeding gums get better, it doesn't sound nice at all.  ps bump looks great   Just read your recent post and sending you a  .  i'm sure its not a run of bad luck starting.


Sarah - how are you ?  Congratulations to your brother and his girlfriend, I know that other peoples pregnancies are hard and it always seems that they have an easier road but it is not always the case.     I was one of these people who got manage to get pregnant while on the pill, my brother died last year and I stopped taking the pill (couldn't manage day to day tasks due to my grief).     once and found myself pregnant, unfortunately it was ectopic and my fertility issues just seem to have escalated from there.

 going well, went 5 times last week, very proud of myself.  Still don't seem to be getting much thiner though 

I am also looking for any advice on OPK's, I have been having a practise run this month before my FET, I am on day 16 and no surge yet. I might have had a faint line today but not sure I wasn't imagining it.     Do you get faint lines before a strong line ?  I also tried last month from days 10 - 16 as my cycles are normally 28-30 days but last month it ended up being 42 days.  Why is nothing straight forward   

Debs- how are you doing ?  

Witters- glad to hear weaning is going well, give Keilidh a healing hug from me.

 Ceicilie, Chris and Liz

best wishes 

Red


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya !!

Hope your all ok ??

Mel sorry to hear your news about work .....what a worry , im sure everything will be ok tho ....  ..... hows the corsodyl going ??..... its awful stuff isnt it,even the mint one is YUK !! .......

Witters glad Keilidh is better today poor little one...hope her big brother is ok ??....

OMG Red 5 times in a week , i havent been that many times in my life !!  .....

Liz your being very patient arent you not finding out the sex of baby ..... i hope im that patient ... i dont think i will be somehow ........

Is everyone else ok ??.........

Just back from my consultant/scan appt ....i was there 4 hrs !! ....he arrived 1.5 hrs late for work today !! ..typical ehh ....anyway babies are fine , have brought my dates forward (yippe im closer to that 12 wk milestone now ! ), so im now due 28th April ( it was 2nd May), but i will have them before that he said ..... got piccies but not v.good as it was an external scan..... have next scan at 20 wks then 26 then every 3 weeks till they are here ..... ive got to take my pronatel vits & iron tablets all the way through ......

Take care

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Hope!  Forgot to use it this morning to be honest - naugthy.  Will use when I get home then before bed.

Fab news that all went wenn and you are so close to 12 weeks - hooray!!!!

I'm trying to see the work thing as a blessing in disguise, just the money worry I guess but I hoped to have done this when baby was born anyway.

Love Mel x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Also meant to say......

my hospital dont do nuchal scans ..... 

XXXXXXX


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Witters - you are such a star and have given me a glimmer of hope about ovulation. I had posted in PCOS area about those test strips & heard they were unreliable, but thought that this was because of high levels of LH some girls have - getting lots of +ve results) but never heard of anyone ovulating but not getting a line on the strip. On day 17 this month I noticed lots of 'stretchy egg white' CM (sorry TMI girls ) - I've only had this ever a couple of times & one was on IUI cycle the day after ovulation injection so quite a good sign - but I discounted it as no +ve result on the strips. I will keep my fingers crossed & keep up the   for the next few months anyway until next ICSI. I like to think there's even a small chance . 

Liz - despite being an English teacher I unfortunately can't spell!!   - yes I did mean Metformin! AF due about now & thought I'd start it then. However, only slight worry is that I'm going to Portugal for half term & I have heard that it has some side effects. Don't want to spend my holiday throwing up  . Did you get any side effects? I'm not even 100% sure what its going to do but hoping as it can help with PCOS it might slow the return of the cysts & keep my ovaries normal for a bit longer....  I've just read the info leaflet tho & its all about insulin levels (which I think are normal for me) & no mention of it being used to treat IF or PCOS so must admit I'm a bit confused  

Mel - hope your gum inflamation goes down hun - can't be nice wking up with mouthfuls of blood particularly as you probably don't feel at your best first thing (always thought the worst thing about being pg was waking up with a 'hangover' when I'd not touched a drop )

Hope - you seem to be able to have really regular scans at your place - hope that that will put your mind at ease.

Red -   for your exercise regime!! My family all think I am a bit of an excercise junkie but you are even worse than me   I find that it keeps me cheerful through all this tx-ing but doesn't really seem to impact on my lardy ar*e which still joggles about when I go for my early morning run....  By the way, if you got a pale line on the test strip that still counts & suggests LH was detected.

Flo-jo - are you still around hun?  

Debs - thinking of you   - your time will come.

Hi Chris if you are lurking!  Hope all's well with you  

Dead busy week again for me, but even if I can't post again will still be checking on you girls...

Sarah xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hope my hospital dont' do them either!

Sarah - I tried using ovulation tests once and I didn't get a surge but I did ovulate.  They are horrid things as you need to do the test at the right time of day to get the surge and if its not at right time of day you can miss the surge and ovulate and think you haven't (thats what happened to me).  They say about 2pm I think is best time to use them or something like that.

Feeling a little better today.  HOping we will cope but I guess its just the worry of the unknown.

Love to you all

Mel xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mel, sorry about your work situation. I'm sure it will work out in the end.  As you say, it will just mean tightening your belt.  Positive side is that you still have a job 

Hope, glad the twins are OK and you enjoyed your latest peek.  The stretch between now and 20 weeks will be very hard.  I thought that and my two were great at putting the frighteners on me and so we got lots of scans between now and then!  I think I had 8 or 9 in total - before I was admitted after my waters broke that is.  During that week, I was having atleast one scan per day as they were so hard to trace as their heartbeats were so similar.  Bang goes the theory on heartrates indicating the sex as I had one of each!

Sarah, I was on metformin too.  I wasn't insulin resistant, but my doctor said it was worth a try anyway.  It is actually a diabetic drug, but helps in producing better quality eggs and preventing miscarrage in PCOS ladies.  Side effects were yuck.  I forget what exactly now, just nausea, weight gain and headaches.  Once you've been on them a while, they do subside though.  They say it takes 3 months before any real effect is shown...

As for OPK's, the line needs to be as dark or darker than the reference line for it to be positive.  Even if positive, that doesn't guarentee that you will ovulate, only that ovulation is likely to take place anytime withing the next 72 hours.  Many PCOS ladies get numerous positive tests as their LH is high and so it gets detected.  Classic example of a +OPK with no ovulation.

Best signals for us ladies are your natural, eastrogen generated signs.  Such as the stretchy EWCM and high, soft, open cervical position.  Both these show that you are at your most fertile and should be trying to make that baby!  You may also find that your labido is increased.  Try to focus on what your body is telling you.  Listen to it and try to understand it along the way.  Tests are great, but as with any natural thing, things can change so quickly from stressful situations, so if you are stressing if a test strip is positive or not, your ovaries may just back down instead of releasing that egg.  Very hard when treatment is relying on such results I know.  That's why many clinics favour the complete medicated cycle.

Babies are asleep atlast, so I need to make use of my time and wash and tidy up.  They tried some melon today, much prefered it to the spinach yesterday!  They also sat in their highchairs for the first time as they arrived yesterday.  Fun, fun, fun!!  Lots of mess to clear up now is all I will say!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya !

Hope your all ok ??......

Witters ..your little ones are growing up far too quickly , i can't believe there in high chairs!! ..... 

Is everyone else ok ?......

Ive been awake since about 2am ...dunno how im going to cope for the next 10 weeks till the next scan ...... im going mad already   ......

What an awful day weather wise....... its miserable out there ...........

Take care
Love HopeXXXXXx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi there  

Witters - you are so kind - thankyou for your long helpful response - I know that you are busy with those babies too  I think that I will start with a low dose of the Metformin & build up slowly as its 5 months til I'm planning ICSI & want to be on it for stimming & ET  How on earth do you know whether you have a 'high open cervix' by the way?   

Mel - I didn't say last post but am so sorry to hear of your work worries  . When pg the hormones made me worry even about small things (like my DH driving home from work!!  ) so this must be horrible for you. You are right though to try to see the positive side as if things are out of your control as what else can you do. I guess that you will be on less maternity pay though which seems so unfair as your job was full time when you got pg .

Well, I'm not going to make my DH a FF widower   - so going to join him for a beer & some TV. I'm working tomo night   so better make the best of tonight I guess.

Sarah xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya

Witters thanks for your post.  Thing is it could get worse and redundancy is a possibility if the company keeps as it is.

Hope - sorry you can't sleep it does get better

Sarah - thanks for your hug, lucky thing is I was only going to get SMP anyway so will still get the same amount for the 20 weeks its just the first 6 weeks at 90% which will be lower as its 90% of my part time wage now.

Night girls

Love Mel xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Yogi - just wanted to tell you that I know someone who was going to be made redundant when she was pregnant but they couldn't make her redundant as she was pregnant (she works in HR and knew her rights)  they had to keep her on until after her maternity leave.  I know that would still be a blow for you but you might feel more secure if you knew that your job was safe at least until after your maternity leave.

Perhaps you could phone citizen's advice or someone else (not sure who, your union ?) and ask what your rights are ?  I wouldn't mention it to your work until you know where you stand as I'm not sure if the girl I knew was already on maternity leave when they wanted to make her redundant.  I would ask her for you but I  lost touch with her and not sure where she is living now.

 to everyone else.

I'm off back to bed as off sick today, think I have picked up some sort of stomach bug (nice !)

Red


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya !!

Hope your all ok ??

Red, hope your better soon .... .......

Im ok just gonna go & have a snooze ......

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

Quick post but still alive!  Had a ****ty week, my assistant decided to hand in her notice but there we go - just got to get on with life and sod the stress of it all.

Sarah - whenever I have gon onto Metformin I have had severe diaroeah (can't spell it sorry) for a couple of days so i suggest keeping loo roll with you & staying close to a loo!!  Other thna that, once passed, no major sypmtoms.  PCOS can be as a result of an insulin imbalance, similar to diabetes hence why metformin can help.

HOpe you are all doing well.

Love

Flo Jo x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah, yes, you do need to build up metformin very gradually.  I found the side effects to be worse than clomid.  Ages ago, I wrote out how to check cm and cp.  I will see if I can find it for you...

Mel, Red has a great point!  Try either Citizans advice or ACAS (google it)


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Found it!

OK, here is more info on the CP and CM.

To check your CM internally, it is best to do it at the same time as your CP. You should only do this once a day to avoid infections. Do it at the same time each day, otherwise it will be difficult to get a true reading of what's going on as your CP can change throughout the day. For the the rest of the day, check CM externally.

OK, firstly, you will need to wash your hands. Make sure your nails are neat, no jaggy edges. It is often better to check after a bowel movement as that helps to push down the CM. Find a position that is comfy, either one leg up on the toilet or sitting on the toilet. Make sure you find a good position for you and stick with it as again, it can alter the results. You will need to insert your midddle finger as you would a tampon. As you go in, it will feel like a kind of tunnel. As you go in further, you will reach a kind of dead end, this is your cervix. You will be able to feel like a dome, it will have like a dimple in the centre of the dome. It is not literally a dead end, you will be able to reach around it into 'open space' so it can be confusing. The dome is kind of like a big penis, the dimple kind of feels the same, but in a bigger version. Sometimes, I find it easy to distinguish, other times, it feels kind of 'behind and around the corner' As you try, you will understand what I mean when I say that. Once you find it, you will need to feel it, note the texture and position of it. Then you need to try to scoop some CM, and gently withdraw your finger. Look away and rub the CM between your finger and thumb. How does it feel? Does it dry? Then push them together and gently pull apart, does it stretch? What shape does it make? OK, that is the way to check, here are the results:

*Cervical Position*

*Low ~* Your cervix will be easy to reach, your finger wont go right in, usually up to the first knuckle. This means that you are not fertile at this point.
*Medium ~* Your cervix will be mid way. Your finger will go in deeper, to around your second knuckle. This means you are in the transition to either be fertile, or you are no longer fertile.
*High ~* Your cervix will be hard to reach, some can't reach it at all. You are very fertile at this point. It is high to allow :dh: to get in nice and deep to put his deposit right up to the opening of your cervix.

*Firm ~* Your cervix will feel like the tip of your nose. It will be smooth, almost like glass and will appear to be smaller. This means that you are not fertile at this point.
*Medium ~* Your cervix will feel a little spongy. This means you are in the transition to either be fertile, or you are no longer fertile.
*Soft ~ *Your cervix will feel soft like your lips. It will be wrinkly and well textured. It will appear to be larger. You are very fertile at this point.

*Closed ~* The dimple will be small and tight, your cervix will feel flat around the dimple (like the penis) This means that you are not fertile at this point.
*Open ~* The dimple will feel bigger, as you feel it, your finger will dip into it. You will feel CM around it easily. You are very fertile at this point.

*Cervical Mucous*

_*Internally*_

*Dry ~ *It will feel moist inside, but will dry on your finger quickly. It will dry before doing the stretch test. You are not fertile at this point.
*Sticky ~* It will feel sticky and thick on your finger, might break up or create a 'roll' when rubbed. It will not stretch, but will form pointy peaks. You are not fertile at this point.
*Creamy ~ *It will feel like lotion. It is the transitional stage between fertile and infertile, and so can range between thick and thin i.e. cream to milk. It will not stretch, but form a wavy pattern, very smooth and just giving a clue where it was broken. This means you are in the transition to either be fertile, or you are no longer fertile.
*Watery ~ *It will feel just like water. Your finger will slip in easily. When you rub your finger and thumb, it wont dry quickly, and will massage well. Will not stretch. You are fertile at this point.
*Egg White ~ *It will feel very slippery inside. It will massage very well and will not dry at all. It will stretch well, from just a little to several inches. Can be mistaken for seman. You are very fertile at this point.

*Externally*

*Dry ~ *It will not mark or be found on your underwear. You are not fertile at this point.
*Sticky ~ *It will create a line on your underwear. It will feel sticky and thick, and will crumble when aggitated. It will dry quickly and become hard like cement. You are not fertile at this point.
*Creamy ~ *It will create a shape ranging from a line to a circle on your underwear. Sometimes, a mixture of both, i.e a thicker line, but an out line of a circle from where it is in the transition. It will remain lotion like as it will not dry very quickly. This means you are in the transition to either be fertile, or you are no longer fertile.
*Watery ~ *It will create a damp patch on your underwear in a circular pattern, just as if water would mark it. You are fertile at this point.
*Egg White ~ *It will create a damp, circular pattern on your underwear, and you will possibly find a 'glob' of the classic stretchy EWCM. You are very fertile at this point.
_*Egg White Verses Seman*_

It can be difficult to distinguish between the two. Here is how to tell apart...
*1.* Egg White will ball up and sink in Water and will remain stretchy when retreived. Seman will float and dissolve.
*2.* Egg White will stretch repeatedly. Seman may stretch once or twice, but not for much longer.
*3.* Egg White is very shiney, and clear or slightly opaque. Seman is less shiney and creamy.
*4. *Egg White will stretch to form several thin strands. Seman will stretch with just one strand.


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks guys.

Seems the company have covered every angle so I just have to accept it.  I'm seeing it as a good thing now!  Trying to look on the bright side.

Its just effected my mood this week.  My anomaly scan is next week so i'm panicked that work was the start of a bad patch.  I'm paranoid that my bump isn't as big as it should be for nearly 19 weeks and that that means baby isn't growing so well.  I've been feeling quite a few flutters but now for the last 2 days none but heartbeat is there on doppler.

I know I'm so very very lucky to be pregnant just having a bad week I think.

Love Mel xx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Mel- try not to worry, from your photographs your bump looks bigger than mine!  I've also been worried about the same thing but every time I go for a scan the baby is doing fine and is the right size for stage of development.  In fact at the last scan the baby measured slightly above average (head size and femur length) so it might have a big head (ouch!) and long legs!!  What a shame about work, not good timing is it?  I really hope it doesn't happen but when will you have to reduce your hours?

Sarah 69 - take it easy with the metformin, the side effects are not pleasant, when I was put on it for four months every time I tried to increase the dosage to more than one tablet a day I lost my appetite, had an upset stomach and even vomitted once or twice.  You are also not supposed to drink alcohol (I did though  )  when on it so I wouldn't take it whilst on holiday if I were you.

Red - hope your stomach bug has cleared up.

Witters - hi, how are you and the twins?  Hope you are well.

Hope - still having interrupted sleep?  It's very strange isn't it?  I read somewhere it's because the baby is active, so it wakes you up.  Good preparation for motherhood though!

Hope everyone else is OK??

Liz


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Morning girls  

Witters -   - I may have said this before but if you ever get any spare time you should do a PhD on IF   - thanks so much for that. Will be realy helpful next month. I've also invested in a thermometer so ready to go for it with . Glad to hear that you are making good progress with weaning M & K - your little babies are growing up so fast   How long do you intend to breastfeed for?

Liz - thanks for the tip - I'll leave the metformin until I get back from my hols as I've been looking forward to them for ages & really don't want to feel yuk   - I didn't feel too bad on Clomid, but only on it for a couple of months as it didn't work for me - antway seems a few of you who tried Met got there in the end with +ve results so am def going to give it a go after, especially in run up to next ICSI cycle  

Mel -   - I am sad that you have these work worrries when you have waited so long for your baby & should be enjoying being pg (although I know that the hormone's can make it hard too). Hope DH is looking after you & maybe some treats this weekend?   You need cheering up. Try not to worry about poooh bear - with every week that passes there is less reason to & if you can hear a lovely little heartbeat that should reasure you.

Flo-jo - lovely to hear from you hun - how did that big dinner party go? Is your floor all finished now? Maybe Mel could come & work for you   Seems like life's not going smoothly for anyone at the mo  .

Debs - still thinking of you - miss you  

Red - are you feeling better? Hope you shake the bug before the weekend - its just not fair when you work all week & then don't get a proper break  

Well, I am off with my mum my sis & my DD this afternoon to see 'Slava's Snow Show'!!   My sis is getting a proper bump now (not as big as yours though Mel & she's at the same stage - unlike you she doesn't seem worried about anything & seems amazingly relaxed & unhormonal - she says she takes it all out on DP   ) I'm so excited about being an auntie (a double auntie now my little bro's going to be a dad too!) & glad I took time out to enjoy my sisters pg with her   Sometimes tx-ing can be a bit wearing as we all know. 

Hope everyone else has fun this weekend!  

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

,

Hope everyone is well today.  Witters that was a very informative pieace that you wrote on CP and CM.  It was nice of you to take the time to write all that down 

Yogi-  seems like you are having a 'worry' week, I hope next week is worry free.   Best wishes for your scan next week. 

Flo-jo - sorry to hear about your rubbish week, I hope next week goes much better.

I am feeling much better now, thanks for all your good wishes.  I am also getting on better with my OPK's I finally got my surge today.  I feel much better now for doing it this month and hopefully it will be stress free when I have to do it next month for my FET.

Have to go as DP has just made my tea.

 to everyone I haven't mentioned and hope you all have lovely weekends.

Red


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey girls  

Red -     for your LH surge! I have reached a point where I believe that no pee stick that I ever do will show a bl**dy double pink line!!

Mel - you are a trouper - well done for being so strong & determined to see something good in your job being scaled down  

Well you are all going to be cursing Dr Witters for giving me all of that info on checking out cervical mucus etc as now feel the need to share far TMI  . Despite the fact its day 39 of cycle (so nothing much doing just waiting for AF) decided to cut all my fingernails off & check out my cervix & get into practice for next month - not sure I'm cut out for a career in gynae tho as my cervix seems to be 'morphing' by the day  - yesterday it seemed soft & quite wide & I thought it felt open as could locate 'soft' dimple in middle but today semed much firmer & 'closed' feeling. It's a bit hard to reach so I wonder if I missed it the first time & had something else?    Quite alot of CM which is like thick white lotion but also stretchy!! (OK - I can't find that on the list) & best of all (please stop reading now if having your breakfast...) I notice it has a 'metalic' smell!!   Lovely! - OK - no more info I promise   & no more cervix checking for me until after AF as I don't want to drive you all away from the strand  

Better go & get some marking done...

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Everyone,    

Sorry to butt in but gosh you all do have a very interesting thread going at the moment. I've learnt more in the last two minutes that I have in years   And I thought I was one for giving TMI now I realise I'm as amateur. Anyway good to see so many of you are with bumps on board so positive outcomes!!! 

The reason I dropped in was to ask for some advice. I have recently had my 1st IVF treatment abandoned due to over stimulation. I was told part way through that due to the number of follies I would probably have to freeze as there was a high risk of developing OHSS if I hadn't already. Anyway 2 days before ec they called to say they were abandoning my cycle  I was a year ago diagnosed with have pco not pcos although my AF can be anywhere from 35-45 days apart I've always had one and no other symptoms of pcos. AF now regular to 30/31 days due to acupuncture. When I went to see the consultant for the IVF referral he never mentioned I would be at higher risk of OHSS so I knew very little about it.

The reasons they abandoned my cycle were I had approx 70 follies and 50 of them were over 11mm  by day 9 of stimms and my E2 levels were at approx 16000 that day. They never gave the option to coast, use a reduced trigger shot or introvenous albinum at ec. I am going back to see the consultant in about a week and would like some help on questions I could ask or things I should ask them to do differently to make sure I can at least get to ec next time. I've now discovered that if you over stimm once it can happen again and I'm really worried about the next cycle as it so gutting and then I've had to wait for at least 3 months before having another go. I never developed OHSS anyway so even more annoying. Other than drinking litres of water and milk was there anything else you have all done that got you to ec or could suggest doing leading up to my next go in the New Year. Also upset as from reading on here it sounds like I might have poor quality eggs which I didn't realise was another thing with having so many follies   

Hope I'm not asking in the wrong place as I know you all made it to ec but just wondered if there was anything you did to help you get there. Thanks in advance

Julie xx


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

everyone!!

Sorry to gatecrash your thread 

I am having my first FET following OHSS and my sister (HopeSpringsEternal) sent me a link to you guys . I have been reading all your posts and it looks like there have been alot of sucess stories recently!! I am having ET tomorrow in a non medicated cycle. I am very excited and feeling positive but im dreading the proceedure tomorrow ! My clinic like you to have a full bladder and I nearly urinated all over Mr B the last time (sorry tmi ). Seriously, I found it so uncomfortable so im not looking forward to doing it again. But nevermind, it will be worth it when I have that lovely  . Back in June when I had my OHSS (1 night in hospital), I felt as if October was a million years away -but now here it is out of nowhere.

Debs - Hope you don't mind me using your thread??!!  

Julie - Im afraid im not qualified to give you advice. I know how disappointing it is when a cycle is abandoned, and i would be worried about another cycle too. 70 follies does sound like a huge amount to me (you must have felt really bloated!) and i'm sure the clinic would only do what they thought was best for your well-being. Sorry I couldn't be of any more help  

Sarah69 -     Ha ha!! Your post about all that yummy mucous is just what I needed to cheer me up! 

Red Admiral - Congrats on your LH surge. I had no confidence at all in those OPK's. In fact, my clinic more or less told me that they were rubbish. I ended up just going to the clinic for daily bloods - not much fun but it means you def won't miss it  I have PCOS and apparently they aren't very reliable if you have this condition. All the best!

Flo-jo - Hope you are surviving since the departure of your assistant! 

Writters - Many congrats on the birth of your twins   . Hope you are enjoying every single second of motherhood!

Hi to everyone else. I'll try to catch up with you all along the way! Please send all you positive vibes    for a smooth ET. Thank you.

  to you all

Laura xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Laura, YAY!  You've plucked up the courage to post   Deb said you may do what seems like ages ago   good luck with transfer!  So exciting!! The full bladder thingis awful but just remember that we all have to do it.  It doesn't have to be completely full as in you are crossing your legs.  Maybe take a bottle of water and drink it outside in the car park.  That way, you may not feel the need to pee all over the doctor!  Honestly, don't worry about it.  When I delivered my babies, there was all sorst of bodily fluids coming out, just unfortunate that the poor lady needs to sit in the firing line.  They had to break my second bag of waters and as they were 10 weeks early, believe me, there was still lots of water in there - as the doctor found out!  Hey ho, nothing in the world you can do to stop it.  Also, after transfer, you can pee straight away.  It really won't flush your little ones out 

Julie-Anne, yep, you're in the right place  Sorry you had to postpone treatment   Believe me, although frustrating, with 70 follies, it was the right decision.  OHSS is NASTY!  I was in hospital for 2 weeks and in intensive care for a week with 6 drips, a belly drain, a catheter, BP cuff going off every 30 mins, oxygen, pulse thing on my finger, the list goes on.  I could not roll over let alone get out of bed for a week and yes, dispite lots of bed baths, I did get bed sores   I looked more pregnant then than I did when I was 25 weeks pregnant with twins!  My belly expanded by 20cm in 3 days   Anyway, back to you...  I would seriously ask if there is a less a dose, different stim drug or another option.  If I had/have to to it again, I was going to ask if I could do a clomid round.  I respond well on that, producing multiple eggs.  In my IVF, they put me on an IUI doseage, but I still over responded.  Also, metformin could be useful, but needs to be started quite a while in advance.  This is actually a diabetic drug, but will help with the quality of eggs.  As an example, I had 25 eggs retrieved, but only 5 fertilised and 3 progressed, so a very poor outcome after all.  Metformin may have helped with that.  Certainly make sure you are monitored DAILY.  Insist on that.  Although annoying and difficult, this is your health we are talking about.  Search the web and print off any info that you think is relevent.  Make a list of questions, and ask them, even if they sound stupid.  You thought of them, so it must be on your mind, therefore not stupid.  If you are not convinced by the answer you are given, persist until you are happy and comfortable.  You need to go into this treatment confidently to enable you to stay calm and therefore creating a welcoming environment for any little embies.  Good luck!!

Mel, you are a great size!  I never started to even show until after 19 weeks and I had two in me!  They turned out just perfect   Enjoy the scan, you are about to get a sneaky peek again!  You should be looking forward to it.  My motto, don't worry until you have something to worry about   As for work, it is the law that a pregnant woman cannot be made redundant or sacked, I'm sure it is.  Even if you are 100% sure they can get rid of you, please still check it out from an independant knowledgable person from ACAS or CAB

Sarah,    lovin' the TMI!!  I miss all that!  To me, what you describe indicates AF is about to show.  May be wrong, but that's my hunch.  Temping is a great thing.  Somehow it kept me sane through all my years of TTC.  I think I still temped up until 12 weeks preggo as I was addicted!  It takes a lot of dedication, but really helps you to work out what's going on.  I'm here if you need advice or Mel knows a fair bit too 

Red, yay for your surge!!

Sorry, I wanted to say more, but it sounds like it's feed time.  Talk about routine, you can set your watch by my kids!!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning all !!

Hope your all ok ??.....

Welcome to Laura & Julie ..... .......good to have you with us .....

Is everyone ok ??.....

Im ok , still having terrible headaches on the afternoon ...... wish time would fly by.....  ....

Have a good day

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey girls  

I typed in a long post last night but lost it   - I was so mad!!

So glad that you have all been part of the special moment when at age of 37 I found my cervix!! 

Dr Witters - you were right   AF arrived in full force yesterday morning. 

Laura & Julie - you are both in the right place here  . Since I joined this strand I've not only had loads of advice & support but also 4 of 6 having FET have had BFPs (although Flo-jo sadly m/c  )  - beats the 20% chance of FET working that I was quoted!

Laura - hope your ET went well   - I also had a really rough one the time before last as bladder far too full I think. Hope you are taking it easy & trying to stay +ve now   

Julie - sorry to hear of your cancelled cycle - so horrible (it has happenned to me too - on my first ICSI cycle I took my drugs wrong believe it or not & all eggs retreived at EC were immature...    ). Now they have learned something about your reponse they can do it differently next time - I'd just confirm what Witters said about Metformin as a future possibility. I've just started on it & also read some studies which showed that it reduces the risk of OHSS (although I know that Witters did develop it nevertheless). I don't know about follie quality - witters says that hers were poor quality - only a few of her follies fertilised & 3 were suitable to replace but she now has two lovely babies! I have always had optimum response to drugs & between 10-14 fertilised eggs each cycle. I have had grade 1/2 embies replaced on 3 of my ETs but no BFP - I sometimes think that if the baby is meant to be that time around it will happen!    

Hope - sorry to hear of your headaches  

I'd better go as next leson about to start...but hi to everyone else... 

By the way - does anyone know of any freebie websites where I can get chart for cycle (temp etc?)

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah69 said:


> Dr Witters - you were right  AF arrived in full force yesterday morning.


Good to hear that I was right, but sorry that she hit you full force. Hope she will be kind



Sarah69 said:


> I'd just confirm what Witters said about Metformin as a future possibility. I've just started on it & also read some studies which showed that it reduces the risk of OHSS (although I know that Witters did develop it nevertheless). I don't know about follie quality - witters says that hers were poor quality - only a few of her follies fertilised & 3 were suitable to replace but she now has two lovely babies!


I wasn't on metformin for my IVF cycle, hense the poor quality eggs. I started it a couple of months before my FET just incase we needed to go for another fresh cycle. All the doctors kept warning me how bad they were and not to get too excited 



Sarah69 said:


> By the way - does anyone know of any freebie websites where I can get chart for cycle (temp etc?)


I use the .com version of FF, but they do charge a fee. Not sure what it is now as I paid a one off fee a few years ago. I have heard of ovusoft chart, which always used to be free, bot sure if it still is though. I prefered FF, and so paid for it...


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hiya Everyone,

Thanks a bunch for all your well wishes 

Witters - I took your advice and had a partially full bladder for ET  It really was ALOT smoother this time round! With regards to the delivery of M and K, don't be worrying about spraying all the midwives - im a midwife myself and it happens all the time!!!! We are so used to having bums in our faces  !!!

Sarah69 - Thank you, 4 out of 6 is really good karma  I feel much better 

Hope 2 b - I really hope you are feeling better soon  

Julie-anne - Are you feeling any better about treatment?? I hope some of your questions have been answered. There's nothing worse than being in limbo 

Well? Day 2 of the 2ww and im doing fine. Feeling very posiitve and enjoying doing nothing for a few days 

Take care

Lx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

hello ladies 

I had my follow up appointment with the consultant today - fairly predictable....nope, there's no reason why it didn't work  We had a good discussion about some of the things we could try next time although he was very careful to make the point that he couldn't say for sure it would make any difference. So, I'm having a blood test to check my insulin levels. If they're high, I'll start taking metformin (no more side effect horror stories please! ) He seemed to be very evangelical about metformin  Said that they've known for years that it helped us PCOS ladies, but only now are they starting to understand why. 
He also said that I could try taking low dose aspirin next time to see if that improved my lining. He saw no benefit in upping my progynova dose to 8mg, and suggested my 8/9mm lining could just be my normal natural level. He said a scan would prove that, but I didn't see much benefit in finding that out. 
So that's that. I have to wait till after Christmas for my next cycle (which also means forking out for my HIV/Hep/Chlamydia tests again ) but a few months break is just what we need now 

Thank you for all your lovely messages. I have been reading them but haven't been posting as I've been quite miserable about the whole thing  (understandably ) But today I am counting my blessings. My H had his checkup with the oncologist last night and everything is fine  That's us at the 4 year mark now, and although things aren't working out quite how we'd like at the moment, it could all be so very different  

*Laura * - good to see you on here  Hope all this potent  works wonders for your 2ww    Glad your ET was much smoother this time round  The girls on here are lovely  but watch out for Sarah69...she's loopy   

*Witters * - that's interesting that you were on Metformin in case of a fresh cycle....I wonder if it affected the (fabulous) outcome of your FET? I'd never heard of Metformin for FET but Mr C said he believed it could make a difference 



> So glad that you have all been part of the special moment when at age of 37 I found my cervix!!


*Sarah * - you nutter  I just about spat tea all over my keyboard when I read that  Glad to see that as well as teaching, you're still learning a thing or two 

*Hope * - the headaches sound nasty  Have you tried 4Head? Works for me but it does smell a bit! 

*Julie-Anne* - welcome to the thread  You're in the right place as we are all unfortunately OHSS experts  
You must be so disappointed , but the hospital did the right thing not carrying on. 70 follies is way too many and you could have ended up seriously ill  Witters has given you some very good advice. I'd ask for a lower dose, daily monitoring (scan and blood test) and consider taking metformin so that the eggs you get are mature enough to be used (my consultant also thinks it can help balance the hormone levels). Keep asking questions until you are happy with the answers  Good luck and let us know how you get on 

*Red * - hurrah for the OPKs working  I only tried them once and they didn't work for me  Time will fly by till you can get started for real 

*Liz * - glad to hear your pregnancy is going well  It seems to be flying by - soon we'll have another baby  on the thread 

*Yogi * - I'm so sorry you're having a crap time with work. Just concentrate on the positives and looking after yourself and the little one 

*Flojo * - what a nightmare to lose your assistant  Hope you can get someone in to replace them soon 

Do I win the prize for the longest post? 

Lots and lots of love to you all 

Debs
xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Deb, good to see you around .  Firstly want to say HURREY to your DH!  4 years is fabulous!  That must be a huge milestone to hit so well done to him and well done to you for supporting him through it!

Sorry that they couldn't find a reason why it didn't work this time.  Still, it's great that there is no obvious problem, yet still lots of new things to try.  Interesting about the metformin.  It really is an interesting medication.  I didn't think it had any relevance on my FET cycle, but you never know I guess.

Too bad about having to renew the infectios diseases tests.  Makes you laugh really when you are continually in monitored cycles.  Still, better safe than sorry I suppose.

Lola, you'll wish you never mentioned you're a midwife!   Handy to know   I tell you, after all this palavour to get pregnant, the delivery never made me worried or concious of what was going on.  I have had so many different people looking at all my bits and bobs that by that point, I didn't even think about it!  Although I do still believe that the midwife wished she had stepped to one side when breaking my water!  She even said so herself


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi everyone 

Wow I've missed a bit haven't I.

Liz - thanks so much for the reasurance about the size of my bump. Its nice of you to say. The reduced hours are planning to start November but still waiting for that to be confirmed and also what days I'm going to be working. Still trying to see the positive at the moment.

Sarah - HOw are you getting on with all the cervical checking etc  I used to do this and to be honest could never tell very much by my cervix position and opening it used to send my mind boggled. Thanks for your lovely words too  Witters is right I used to temp for ages so shout if you need a hand. I used the same site as witters www.fertilityfriend.com its free to temp on there.

Red - Thanks for the good wishes for my scan and great that you got a surge on your OPK. Good to see you feeling better about things.

Julie - Sorry you had your cycle abandonded before EC. I'm not probably able to help as I got to EC and got pregnant with FET. I do know that my OHSS stayed very mild due to lots of rest and lots and lots of fluid. Sorry I can't help - heaps of luck for your next cycle.

Laura- So lovely to see you  Glad all went well for transfer. I found having a full bladder hard too and the second time tried not to fill up as much. I still had to go wee straight after transfer each time though but was no where near as bad the second time. Looking forward to sharing your 2ww with you and wishing you so much luck.

Witters - Thanks for your reassuring words about my size and scan. Silly I know but cant help but worry. Didn't realise you didn't show till after 19 weeks. I'm just at that impatient stage now I think. Feeling some movements too but not very strong yet. Probably cushioned by my anterior placenta. I think work can make you redundant as long as its not just you. With my company they are making cuts all around. Still I will find the positive in all this. Give your beautiful twins a big hug from me.

Hope - Hi honey - on my way to your messages next. Hope you and the twins are good. How are you getting on with the doppler now?

Debs - I'm so happy that your hubby had is checkup with the oncologist and all is well. Its such a relief to get past each check up isn't it. DH has is next one in May. Its 5 years since he was diagnosed now. Glad your appointment went well too for your review and that you are enjoying the break. I wish I could give you the answer for your next cycle but know I'm sending you lots of hugs and luck. Thanks for the kick up the bum too I am trying to focus on the positives and I am so very lucky 

Wow gosh think thats it - Hi to everyone else.

Must try and get on here more often and keep up.

As for me I'm doing okay. Getting more movements now but still not real big kicks and things. Got my anomally scan tomorrow too.

Must get on.

Love to you all

Mel xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mel, Again, you are early feeling movement. I was gone 18 weeks when I first felt what I thought was movement and it was another few weeks before they were real kicks. Try not to worry, you are doing great and everything is on target, if not ahead!

To refresh you, here's a 9 week, 19 week and 29 week - a week before I delivered:
9 weeks:







19 weeks:







29 weeks:







And here's what was inside!


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Sarah (Witters).  I was actually trying to find your photos a week or two ago so thanks for posting them.  Your 19 weeks is quite big really (bigger than me now but yes you do have two in there).

The movements have only been really more noticeable for last 2 days.  It really does make me feel better thanks xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Many thanks for the welcome. I wasn't sure I should have posted here as I never got to ec and have no snow babies. Having said that the advice you've all given is great and I'm gearing up  to go to town on my consultant on Monday. 

Thanks Sarah for all the info on questions to ask and your right I think with 70 follicles I would have been very ill. I was on 150 of puregon and by the end down to 50 but still over stimulated so not sure what will happen next time. Love your photo's too and the babies are so cute and as I was a nanny for 13 years I've seen a lot!!   


Debs- Thanks too. I will ask about metformin as well. Last cycle I was having blood test and scan every day. Lucky I live fairly close to the clinic but the scans were taking between 30-40 min as they were trying to count them all.   

Theres something very reassuring about seeing that a lot of you have had positive outcomes. I was devastated when they told me it would be a frozen cycle and contemplated cancelling thinking FET would be a disaster. Then I saw how successful it could be and decided to continue but as you know the decision was made for me. It is great to know that should the same thing happen in the future and I get to ec that there can be success's. 

Also a big thanks to Hope, Sarah, Lola and Mel for your welcome and the info. Hugs to all,

  

Julie x


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hiya 

Well day 3 of 2ww and im doing great. Went out for dinner tonight and had the biggest chocolate dessert ever  YUMMY!!
Im off up north for the weekend which will be lovely  Here's all your messages before i go.

Julie-anne - You are right to be very positive about FET, just look at this thread! Glad you are feeling better about everything  You really wouldn't have wanted OHSS - i only had a mild form and that was bad enough. Just look what happened to Witters!

Yogi - Good luck for your scan tomorrow  Im sure you will feel so much better after it. Hope you are enjoying every minute of your pregnancy and thank you for all your well wishes for my 2ww!

Witters - I   the pics!!! You were quite small, weren't you? Although im sure it didn't feel that way to you!! Its lovely to see people committed to the site, even when they have successful treatment. It really keeps the rest of us going to hear such positive stories  

Debs - Hey sis ! Ive already spoken to you about your appointment but didn't want to miss you out! Looking forward to seeing you in December 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all feeling very        !!!

Lx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mel, my laptop had problems today and DH has just got in and fixed it for me.  I had hoped to see a post from you about your scan - I hope all is ok with you and your mini me!

Lola, making me jealous of the yummy chocolate dessert!  I just had some strawberry icecream as that's all we had in!

Keilidh is nicely asleep, but I have "Mr. I need next to no sleep boy" sitting actively on my knee.  Off to go and see if I can get him sleepy...

Nighty night all!


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi All

Just popping in to see how you are all doing - very nicely by the sounds of it.  very sorry but I don't have the patience to do notes to each individuals but welcome to Julie-Anne & Laura - let's hope we get some more good news soon!

Life ticks along for me, had my 1st month back on the pill, now waiting for AF, 1 month down, 2 to go and they kick with IVF No2!!

I was doing a bit of research about Reflexology & infertility (tried the Acupuncture 1st time round and will probably go with it again but at £35 a pop, weekly, I just could not afford to keep going when I am not trying at all at the current time.  However, there seems lots of positive stories about reflexology and I just love having my feet played with (far more than having pins stuck in me!! ) and found someone in Devon who is currently doing research at Plymouth hospital.  We are of to Devon & Cornwall next week on hols so have managed to book an appointment on Thursday so will be interesting what I find out.  If nothing more it will be a relaxing start to my holiday!

Has anyone on here tried reflexology or any other alternative therapies?  I'm all for it (apart from yet another cost particularly now I am part-time AND trying to save up for IVF in the new year!)  Will report back in a couple of weeks!!

Anyhow, love to you all, keep positive whatever stage you are at
Flo-Jo x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya

Sorry to have not posted yesterday. 

I didn't get home till about 10.30pm last night.

We had our scan yesterday and baby looks healthy. Was wiggling around all over the place and wouldn't keep still. Scan seemed to take ages and I couldn't see the screen but DH had a great view and loved it. My placenta is medium low lying and they would like it to move up an inch or so which they seem to think it should and are rescanning me at 32 weeks. Finding that a bit of a worry but hoping it will move up.

I got a couple of photos that I'll post. They aren't as good as the last ones and the best photo which the sonographer didn't take was off poohbear when the scanner was first put on my tummy. Poohbear had its legs all the way up the front of its body with its feet at its head. Got a long legged baby and a big mover too (as was proved at 4am this morning).

So to the question you may all want to know. Do we know what poohbear is and the answer is yes.

We are having ..........................................................................................

A BABY GIRL!!!!!!!

I'm just so relieved that she is healthy.

Love to you all

Mel and little miss poohbear xxx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey everyone  

Just been so busy this week & struggled to get on line!! 

Debs - So happy to see that you & the dancing mangos are back in full force     Hope that life is getting back to normal for you & you are getting your strength back   I don't have high insulin levels but have been prescribed Metformin myself between now & my next planned ICSI cycle (early next year) - I hear that it can improve egg quality, help hormone balance & decrease chance of OHSS so reckon it’s worth a go... I started on just half a tablet a day on Monday & although I don’t know what effect it’s having on my PCOS am fairly clear on the effect its having on my bowels….sometimes its hard keeping up the usual polite chit chat in the staff loos with constant risk of the full explosive force of ‘met bum’ hitting the pan at any second …other than that though it’s not too bad so plan to continue on this low dose during my hol next week & then step it up when I get back (currently only taking ¼ of what I’ve been prescribed…)

Before the next ICSI I’m also going to try a low dose of steroids just in case there are any immune issues (which I doubt) so as well as 'met bum' I’ll no doubt have hamster cheeks & bodybuilders neck….the things we put ourselves through….. 

Mel – what did I say!! I knew that pooh bear was a little girl – Hope – remind me did we ever have that £10 bet?? So happy your little munchkin is well hun.

Hope - are your headaches getting any better by the way? 

Witters – I didn’t realise that you were not on the Met right the way through your tx & must admit your severe OHSS made me wonder whether it would work. Thanks for the info on the temp charting. I find it helps to be doing something although I wonder what the odds are for me of BFP naturally…not very high I’d guess. Kisses to the babies .

Red – your next cycle is getting close now!! – how are you feeling? +ve I hope  .

Laura – where were you staying in the north? – my recommendation is that you visit a northern chippie for some proper fish & chips – don’t even get me on the subject of southern chippies – no mushy peas, gravy or curry sauce!!  

Julie Anne – have you read any of the stuff on diet & PCO? I’m sure that you have, but I have read quite a lot on reducing sugar & refined carbs which can make blood sugar fluctuate too much (apparently the Met helps with that too). I also heard some advice on herbal alternatives to Met if you prefer not to take the drugs (Witters may know but if not I can find out – someone recommended something to me recently) I decided to opt for Met as I’m such an oldie & not so much time to get pg as some of you younger girls.

Flo-jo – I know what you mean about acupuncture being expensive – I love it though, so relaxing. I might start again before ICSI….when are you planning to cycle again?

Hi to Liz & Chris if you are around…

Well – if I don’t get a chance to post before I go to Portugal hope you all have a good week – especially Laura on dreaded 2WW     .

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Morning!  

Me again - no posts all week & then overdrive!

Just 1 day until my hol!!          - so excited!!

Well, last night decided to ignore the instructions not to drink when on Met - what a rebel   - rebel without a clue it turns out - woke this morning with banging head ache & killer 'Met bum' - in fact had to spend about an hour on the loo   - I wouldn't mind, all I had was a couple of halves in the pub after work & then a glass of Cava later   - anyway, that's your last bit of TMI before I go I promise     - but no more drinking on Met for me (which means I guess taking a few days off on hol  ) - don't what contingency plans I'll have to make for Christmas (when I'll be on the full dose) but I I'll cross that hurdle when I get to it....

Better get back to packing...

Sarah69 xx


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi everyone!!!!!

Gosh, its gone really quiet on this thread - hope i haven't scared you all off  

Im now on day 7 of the 2ww and i feel fine. Im just hoping that the second week goes as quick as the first! We are going away this weekend again with different friends this time and i can't wait  Im going to keep myself busy this week, im determined to stick to my word and make this 2ww an easy one. Its worked so far  

Sarah69 -    Loved the holiday dance and the latest revelations in your life!!! I know exactly how you feel, im always the first one to the bar and i was at a wedding on friday - sober weddings are tough!!!! I am so impressed that i answered no to yummy champagne (ive never done that before!!) and had no wine with dinner (again, a first for me), oh and no dancing (a few suspicions have been raised!). Glad im not alone!

Yogi -        !!! LOVE the scan picture! Congrats!!!!! Don't worry about the placenta, its very common for it to be low lying and even if it doesn't move it can be easily managed. Fingers crossed by 32 weeks it will be fine.

Flo-jo - I don't know much about reflexology. I did had accupuncture the first time round and it was £35 a pop also. I spent a fortune as I was convinced it would get me my elusive BFP. I got a BFN and decided not to bother with it this time. In saying that, lots of people on this site swear by it so it depends on each individuall is suppose. Reflexology is a treatment i have never had before. Once again, i decided to try it first time round (I was an obsessive maniac 1st time, if someone said drink me own pee i would have!) but the therapist wouldn't do it. She said that it might flush the drugs out my system, so that was that. Not sure if that's true or not. Perhaps she was being over cautious.

Witters - I like strawberry ice cream too, mmmm might have that tonght 

Julie anne - Hope you are doing well  

Debs - Hiya, hope life is being kind to you. I'll give you a call later in the week 

Hi to everyone else. 

Lxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Afternoon !! 

How are you all ??........

Lola ...glad your keeping busy during the dreaded 2ww ...sending HUGE    your way XXXX

Mel, as you know im so very pleased that all is well with your little princess !! ...... are you feeling ok ?? ( 20 weeks WOW!!)....

Hows everyone else ??......

Im ok , just off to pay for our sofa's which we ordered yesterday .....managed to knock them down by £1300 !! ........  ....... dont try & rip off a hormonal lady !!  

Using the doppler every day which is keeping me relatively sain ......, my dh brought me 2 maternity tops from next yest .....can't believe theyre for me 

Hope to hear from you all soon

Love n hugs

HopeXXXXXXXx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mel, yay!  Congratulations! I'm glad that all looks well with your little one.  My placenta was on the low side too, and apart from bleeding scares, it didn't effect anything, and did infact raise up as my pregnancy continued.  So, if you do bleed, try to think of me and remember that it always turned out fine   Mind you, you are well into your pregnancy with no scares like that so hopefully you'll sail through the rest of it too.  So pleased you are having a girl!  So much fun times ahead with dressing up!  I hope you like pink though...  The only clothes you can ever buy for a girl seem to be pink or Whinnie the Pooh, personally, I find it hard as I hate pink and DH is't keen on Whinnie the Pooh   I just want Keilidh to grow some hair so we can really play! 

Sarah, sorry you have the met bum   If you are planning to take some days off it for your holiday, be careful to wean yourself off it and then wean back onto it again.  It really is a harsh drug as far as side effects go.  Even if you think it's only a little bit, still take it alternate days or something leading up to your holiday.  Where are you going?  Anywhere nice?

Lola, the first sober get together is always the hardest.  Believe me, you'll learn to love a lemonade!  I can't remember the last time I had a drink, I still can't do it now as I'm breast feeding.  Apart from when DH teases me with a brandy and coke, it really doesn't bother me any more.  When I do first have one again, I'd better stop at that first drink as it will hit me hard I'm sure!

Hope, glad the doppler is keeping you sane!  Is it easy enough to distinguish between the two?  My two always had different heart ates other than one time, so it was hard to know if you were getting two seperate ones or one of them twice.  Even in the hospital with trained midwives, I needed the portable scan in every day to check they were both being traced.  The theory of different heart rates for different genders went way out of the window with me!


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

all,

Have been really busy at work so not been about much  On the plus side I am on holiday next week for a week, not sure what we are doing yet. Will probably end up mostly staying at home, sorting out the house and maybe have a couple of nights away somewhere.

How is everyone ?

*Mel*- how exciting that you know you are having a girl, my DP is really keen to have a little girl. I would be happy with either if I get pregnant.

*Hope*- I can totally relate to what you said about the maternity tops, I think if it happens for us I will feel exactly the same. Glad that the doppler is helping to keep you relaxed. 

 and welcome to Lola and Julie Anne. Lola - glad your 2ww seems to be going smoothly, sending you lots of    

Sarah - I hope your having a great holiday.

 - to Flo-jo, witters and Debs. Hope you are all well.

take care

red


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Just a quick message, will catch up properly later on this week.

Mel - congratulations - a girl!  That's what I want, but I've got a feeling we are having a boy!

Sarah69 - hope you are enjoying Portugal!

Witters - hi  

Hope - well done on the bargain sofa.  The dopplers are an excellent idea.

Red - hi, hope you have a good time next week whatever you decide to do.

Lola - hi and welcome to this thread.  You sound like you are keeping busy on your 2ww.  Good luck

Julie Anne - hi and welcome.

Hi to Flo-jo, Chris and anyone else I've missed.

Liz


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah - Hope you are having a lovely time on holiday - could do with a bit of sun here couldn't we    I remember you saying she was a girl 10 out of 10 for you young lady.

Lola - hows the 2ww treating you.  When is your test date?

Hope - I'm feeling okay thanks except tiredness has crept back in.  Got the week off next week though and then start part time after that.  So glad you got that doppler it really eases the mind doesn't it.  I've not used mine for about a week as I get the odd movement most days.  

Witters thanks for that info.  Seems its quite common at 20 weeks for placentas to be low and then they move up.  I've booked at 4d scan in December so will get it checked then too.  DId you have any bleeding late on in pregnancy (after 20 weeks)  Remind me was yours natural delivery sorry can't remembe.r  As for clothes I love girly girl pink and winne the pooh so I'm okay  

Red - I too would have been so happy either way.  I'm just so lucky and blessed to be pregnant.

Liz - Lots of people said it was a girl by how I was carrying.  All my bump is at the front and no weight has gone on me anywhere else.  DH's cousin was the same and my brothers girlfriend with their first and they were both girls.

So I'm doing okay except tired lately.  Feeling some movements now and then but dying to know when do the movements become stronger and more often?  Can't wait to be beaten up from the inside.  Done alot of worrying about the placenta thing but so far everyone has said it should rise so I hope they are right.

Well time to work.

Love to you all

Mel xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mel, I had the bleeding up until about 19 weeks I think.  Yes, it was a totally natural delivery.  After they had stopped my labour, I had a week and a day inbetween.  Then just after 2am my real contractions started and Myles was born at 3:35am, followed by Keilidh at 3:52am.  So my labour was only 90 minutes!  As it all happened so quickly and the midwife thought it was just braxton hicks   there was no time for any pain meds, not even gas and air.  Infact, if it wasn't for me calling DH to come, he wouldn't have made it!  Listen to your instincts, I asked the MW to call him, but she said not yet, just try to get some sleep!  I'm so glad that I called him, what a thing to miss out on and how much would I have been kicking myself not to have done what I thought...

Enjoy your 4D scan!!

Good morning to all you other ladies!


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Mel - I would say the baby movements gradually get more noticeable every week.  At the moment I seem to have more in the evening, but it's possible that I don't notice them when I'm at work.  I haven't had any really strong kicks but occasionally I've been able to see my tummy move.  DH can also feel most of them too (when he puts his hand on my tummy) which he couldn't do earlier on.

Witters - I hope my labour is as quick as yours.  I'm deliberating whether to have a home birth rather than a hospital birth, but as I don't know how I will cope with the pain I can't decide either way.  Did you find childbirth painful or is that a silly question?

Liz


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Liz, you really wont believe me, but I really enjoyed my labour and delivery!  Yes, it was obviously painful, but not as bad as I thought it would be.  I do have a high pain threshold though.  When my waters broke, I was 5-6cm dialated, fully effaced and contracting 8 times in 10 minutes.  I could not feel a thing!  I thought it was just the babies moving around.  I'm glad my waters did break, otherwise I wouldn't have known I was half way through my labour and may have ended up delivering at work!!  My main concern was thirst.  All I wanted to do was drink!  So, inbetween pushes, I was slurping water through a straw!   One piece of advice, when they say to push through the pain, listen to them.  It really is true, the harder you push, the less painful it gets.  It's weird.  It felt very much like constipation to me, only with a bigger reward than just a poo!  Once Myles was out, I didn't think 'oh no, I have to do all that again'  I just got on with it.  Infact Keilidh came out head and body in one go even though she was almost 1lb bigger.  Having said all that though, my two were only diddy little things...  They did have to snip me a bit as Myles had his cord round his neck 3 times.  the stitches were way more painful than childbirth, but again, I got through that with no pain meds at all, so couldn't have been that bad.

Last night was the opposite of the night before. Myles went down (eventually after some coaxing) around 9pm, woke at 3am and again at 7am. My little superstar Keilidh, went down at 8pm and I had to wake her at 7am!! I thought my boob would drop off even though I did get up in the night to pump. 11 hours, did you hear that? ELEVEN hours straight!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning All !!

How are you all ??......

What miserable weather were having ....bring back the sunshine please ...

Hope your all well ??..... im ok had some sort of trapped nerve in the top of my leg over the last few days ....ended up crawling round on my hands & knees .... ....bit better today tho ....feeling like an old croc !! .........

Witters , im hoping that the heartbeats are 2 different ones as they do sound different & are quite far apart ...... hope you & the twins are ok ??(11hrs straight through WOW !! )......

Have a good day

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

all,

can believe how pants the weather is  .  I'm working at home today so just having a quick bit of me time on the computer.

Mel - must be exciting feeling your little one move, soon she be be giving you a right good kicking 

Hope - sorry to hear that you have had such pain, I am hoping that now it is getting better it goes away and stays away. 

Liz- how are you ?  I think a home birth sounds great but like you I think the other side is that it would be good to be at the hospital where you know you can get more pain relief if you need it.  I don't know if you can predict how painfull it will be for you, one of my friends who admits she has a really low pain threshold ( she nearly cries when she breaks a fingernail) breezed thorough her labour, in fact she didn't know she was in labour left it too late to get to her hospital and had to stop off at another one on the way.  The baby was delievered there after 25 minutes.

Witters - can't believe it 11 hrs 

 to everyone else.

Red


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Hope your all ok ??.......

Well had to go to EPU this afternoon came home from work & while driving back (sorry if TMI ) felt a trickle of something ..... it was a brown bloodydischarge ..... i went in to panic mode & raced down the hosp ..they were wonderful with me ....saw me more or less straight away & scanned me ..... both babies are absolutally perfect....arms & legs flying about ..what a relief .......couldnt stop crying .....

What a worry tho, they dont know what has caused it( no sign of anything since ..) , as everything looks fine ......just told me to rest for the next few days ....

Hope your all ok ??

Love a very emotional

HopeXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hope, sorry to hear of your scare   Remember that I had lots of bleeding scares, some accompanied with cramping too.  Each time was a weekend so the hospital wouldn't scan, that's why we ended up paying a fortune on private scans.  I remember a pretty bad scare at 13 weeks and they never ever found a cause, so I just guess it's where everything is stretching and nestling in.  Rest up now ok...


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Hope - so sorry about the scare, it must be so worrying, sounds like it's quite common with twin pregnancies, but that doesn't make it any easier.  Glad that hospital could scan you so soon.  Take care and look after yourself.  How is your trapped nerve?  Is it sciatica?  I've heard that is also quite common in pregnancy.

Witters - you make childbirth sound very straightforward.  It's reassuring to hear some positive experiences - I hope mine is!  I'll have to read your full birth story on your blog.  Did Keilidh sleep through again last night?

Red - yes I know what you mean about pain thresholds and not knowing what to expect.  I'm going to have a chat with my midwife for some advice.  Will let you all know what I decide.

I'm feeling fine, apart from my small bump starting to get in the way!  I am pleased to say I actually look pregnant now,  which is better than looking like I've eaten too much!  I've got a couple of days off work so trying to take it easy, we've cleared the spare room, just need to start stripping the wallpaper, shouldn't take long though as it's only small.

Bye for now, Liz


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Have I missed Sarah?!    Hope she has a lovely time on her well deserved holiday 

Hope - you poor thing you must have been terrified   Rest up now - don't do anything you don't have to for a few days and look after yourself 

Yogi - fantastic news!!!    Must make it all seem so real now  

Liz - glad to hear you're feeling 'properly pregnant' now complete with bump 

Witters - how clever are your babies!   They really seem to be moving so quickly now  

Red - hope you are enjoying your time off 

Flojo - as you probably know, I've had acupuncture with each of my cycles, firstly with Cecilie and then with her locum. It hasn't given me my BFP sadly, but it did give me the feeling that I was doing something positive to help myself. Actually, if it wasn't for Cecilie I would have probably got OHSS much worse! She spotted from the start that I was at risk and told me to rest up way before any of the nurses mentioned anything at all. She was a star  and I really hope she goes back to work at the clinic again  
I say give it a try - you'll know if it's for you quite quickly. I hope it does the trick for your next cycle    

Julie-anne - how did your review with the consultant go?  

lola -  How are you feeling? Not long to go now     

We've decided to live a little in the HopeSpringsEternal household   Have booked a holiday to Dubai in December        (well we've got to pass the time till our next treatment somehow  )
Apologies in advance if I mention it a few times over the next 6 weeks 

Debs
xxx
 for anyone I might have missed


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Gosh cant keep up with you lot. Congrats to those who have just had or about to have babies, happy holidays to those on or about to go on holiday and a Yes the weather is pretty pants!!. sorry had to keep up with all the things going on here but wanted to say   and hope everyone enjoys an extra hour in bed this weekend with the end of summer  .

Debs- review appointment went fine thanks. Consultant was very nice and gave plenty of info. I will be starting in the New Year on a shorter antagonist protocol (probably named after me) on day 2 of my cycle in an attempt to avoid over stimming again and will fingers crossed at least get to ec this time. Not sure when in Jan as cycle stuffed up but hope it will be sooner rather than later. Clinic closed until 5th of Jan so knowing my luck my af will turn up around New Year and mean I don't then start until end Jan or beg Feb. (it arrived unexpected on wedding day and last holiday so I have history). At least no DR so   no brucerlin jabs!!!! 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!! Must go as East Enders has just started (sad I know!! and its Friday night!!)

Julie xx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Well I'm back from Portugal - had a fab time and lovely sun for the last couple of days   Been stuffing my face & washing it all down with plenty of Portugese Rose so don't feel so bad about starting back on the Met tomorrow & giving up alcohol for the foreseeable future. Best time of the day was a glass of Champagne standing on the patio with rest of family in the early evening watching the sun go down over the beach (my parents have a fisherman's cottage which although basic has the most amazing views). Having spent some time on the beach with my sis in a bikini I can confirm that her bump is coming on nicely. She has a 22 wk scan in about a week 1/2s time so I wonder whether she will find out gender too? - she doesn't want to but I guess as the scan takes 1 hr to do all the measurements she might not help but notice . Liz, she wants a girl like you but like all of us I guess would settle for a healthy little bundle .

More personals when I get a bit more time - dying to put my feet up after travelling all day & catch up on junk I've recorded on TV - however, must add my own labour story even tho such a long time ago now - no time for gory detail but you can rely on me to add that at some later date     ...after writing a birthplan which included no pain relief & a water birth I spent 3 days in labour (by day 2 was 7cm dialated   - but then no progress at all), ended up having every drug going & when DD finally got completely stuck had to have emergency section. Refused to sign consent for General & DH didn't dare as he knew I was desperate to be conscious so they gave me an epidural in between contractions which were about a min apart on agreement that if it didn't work first time they would knock me out - but it worked & at least I got to see her just seconds after they hauled her out looking like something out of 'Alien' as covered in green meconium & funny shaped squashed head! Even tho everything seemed to go wrong overall it was very exciting & I'd go through it again at the drop of a hat - the end result make it so worthwhile. I also have high pain threshhold but nice to know the drugs are there if it ever gets too much (& after 2 1/2 days it did!!). So impressed with the skills of midwives too - felt very safe in their hands at every stage!! My DH took some pics as I was drugged/tired & he was worried I wouldn't remember - i might post one if I can track them down - don't worry - not of caesarian itself!!.

Well I'd bettter go but just wanted to say-  Hope, so sorry to hear of your scare  but relieved that the babies are OK   - thankyou for your IM before hol too   - was so nice you thought of me.

Julie Anne - my next ICSI is scheduled for Feb so we may be cycling at roughly same time .

Debs - You deserve your hol & we will all be green with envy in december when you head off into the sun. I've only been as far as Dubai airport (on way to Thailand) but even that was pretty amazing & you will be able to buy loads of cool stuff over there - I love the fabrics & also the different spices & perfumes      . What are your plans now as far as tx-ing goes?

Lola - sounds like you are doing so well at keeping sanity on 2WW      

Hi to everyone else - will catch up soon - how typical of me tho that my 'brief post' has already reched epic proportions. ....have I ever stuck to the '10 line limit'??

Sarah69 xx

ps - Witters - a quick final qu - why does Met make you put on weight? - even tho I only took it for 5 days at very low dose (before I realised I didn't want the side effects or no alcohol effects on hol) - but that made me lose my appetite & poo for England   - so just wondered. By the way, so impressed with M&K's progress - you are all doing so well - getting a few hours decent sleep is such a milestone


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Just to let you know that I got another yukky   !

Thanks for all your PM's and posts of support.

Lxxx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Lola

So sorry to hear your news  

Take care, Liz


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

lola -  I'm so sorry   Like I said I was convinced this was your turn   (How is it possible for two sisters to be soooo unlucky!  )
Onwards and upwards babes    

Debs
xxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning

Lola ...im so very sorry to hear your news .......   ....take care of yourself ......

Love HopeXXXX


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi ladies  

Thank you so much for all you pm's it really helps me after my BFN 
Im fine, had my follow up today and feel alot better now . Doing another FET next month with our last 4 frosties, so hopefully it will give us our BFP at last!!!!!

Will do the personals tomorrow 

Lxx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

how fab is the forum today!  

3rd time lucky lola    

sarah - we've been to Dubai once before on our honeymoon and loved it   You're just guaranteed total luxury and good weather - what more could a girl want?!   Glad you had a good time in Portugal - sounds blissful   

Treatment wise - our clinic shuts down over Christmas (last date for starting down-regging is 9th Nov) so we have to wait till the New Year. I might be starting metformin (waiting to go for an insulin blood test) and given what you've all been saying about the delights of 'the met' I don't want to start on it till after my hols. Then I have to be on it at least a month before we start our treatment. That'll probably take us to the end of January. Seems like so far away but I really need a break at the moment  

Hello to everyone else - and Happy Halloween!!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

*OMG - I'm loving the forum today! - Happy Halloween girls!!*

       

* - well I've some got serious 'pumpkin work' to do myself (undeceded yet what to do with Mr Pumpkin's guts tho - soup or rissotto do you think??)

Lola -  more cyber hugs for you - for Liz it was 3rd time lucky & I hope that it will be for you too...not too long to wait for your frostie cycle next month so you need to get strong & +ve as there is no reason at all that it shouldn't work this time...    you & Debs must have used up your share of bad luck by now & I reckon you are due a change  - & then of course I hope that I will be joining you too...  

Debs - Looks like you will be cycling at roughly the same time as me next year too then  - no bad thing to have a bit of a break from this crazy game. By the way, I know I'm not on full dosage yet but so far I prefer the effects of the Met to the stimms & downregs - true it gives you bad guts but I personally prefer a bit of Met bum to going    - I'm particularly not looking forward to stimming for next ICSI cycle - I've got a hole in my kitchen floor where I smashed a plate last time (because I couldn't fit it into the dishwasher....)...lets hope that Cecilie & her calming influence are back on line... 

Spooky helloooooos to everyone else.... 



Sarah69 xx*


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning all 

Just a quick one ..........has anyone heard from Mel/Yogi lately ??..... its unusual for her not to log on ...& im worried , ive texted her but no response .....i hope everything is ok ..... 

Hope everyone else is ok ??

Love hopeXXXX


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

all,

hope everyone is well this morning.

*Hope* sorry to hear about your scare must have been frightening.

*Lola* - sorry to hear your news, good luck for next month

*Sarah* - glad to hear that you had a fab holiday

*Debs -* I would just love to go to Dubai 

*Yogi * - hope everything is good with you

Well, here comes my news. I won't be doing FET this month as we have got a  this month.  I have done 2 tests today and they both say positive so I am off to the doctors today to see what is the next steps for me. I am quite scared as I had an ectopic last year and have been told I will be at risk of having another one but I am also a bit excited as I want this baby so much.

Will let you know how things progress.

Red


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi

WOW !! ..... Red , thats fantastic !!

    Really pleased for you huge huge congratulations to you &dh .........      ...........

Hows everyone else ??........

Hope your all ok ??

Love HopeXXXXXXX


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

[fly]   *CONGRATULATIONS BFP!!!*    

   *CONGRATULATIONS BFP!!!*    

   *CONGRATULATIONS BFP!!!*    [/fly]

What amazing news Red!! Looks like those little OPKs are pretty accurate for you then!!  Bet you can't believe it  - try not to worry about the ectopic - although a small chance it is much more likely that it will be fine  - let us know when they are going to scan you...

Hope - let us know if you manage to get through to Mel - now you've got me worried too - although I'm sure she's just busy or something 

Hi to everyone else 

Sarah69 xx

ps - just in case anyone was wondering my CM is at 'creamy lotion' stage at the mo


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Congratulations Red, that is excellent news!  Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy    

Hope - didn't Mel say she was having a week off work this week?  I think she did but I'm not absolutely sure.  She's probably out and about enjoying herself with DH.

Sarah69 - glad you had a good time in Portugal.  What did you do with your left over pumpkin?  I've got one that I need to do something with, any suggestions?

Lola - glad to hear you are going straight back into another FET cycle, it will give you something to focus on.    Hope you are feeling OK.

Liz


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi girls!

Sarah -                          ^roflmao Im loving the Halloween themed post!       I always appreciate when people make an effort for the holidays! I had a few kids round trick or treating and it was really nice. Tried to get hubby to dress up and decorate the house, but he just gave me a funny look - what a halloween bore!! Instead, i bought ghostly cookies and we watched a horror film. Not quite the FRIGHT NIGHT i had originally planned 

Red -           CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!! Hope you have a great pregnancy, enjoy every second hun!

Hope - thank you so much for all the messages after my BFN. It really does help  Hope you are ok, love the orange text by the way.

Debs - so jealous that you are going to Dubai - AGAIN! I keep saying im going to go but haven't managed yet  We were thinking about going in March or April, but now we're off to Florida at easter  Canny wait. Mind you, if im preggers i won't be on any rides  mmmmmm.

So, after our FRIGHT NIGHT   (sorry the pumpkins are a day late!) we are feeling much better about our BFN. Can't belive we're going again this month but hopefully it will be good news for us at last  I really trust my clinic and I know my consultant and all the nurses are desperate to see me get a BFP  I go back to work tomorrow and im dreading it cos everyone will want to know why ive been off for 2 weeks. They are a nosy bunch  But at least being at work will make the next few weeks go fast. If all goes well, FET will be about 24th November. That'll be here before you know it!

Hi to everyone else 

Take care Lxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi,
just a quick message to say thanks for all your messages of support. Went to the doctor today and she was great, the appointment section for the EPU was closed today but she is going to phone them tomorrow and get back to me with a scan date.

We are off on a short break now until Sunday, so won't be about.

*lola*- just want to wish you the best for your FET.

Hope everyone else is good.

Red


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Red, Congratulations!!!!!  Well done you and DH!!!

I have two little teethers, fun?  Not really!   Just to let you know I do lurk now and then...


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Hope your all ok ??

Ive just heard from Yogi shes ok ,shes been off work buying lots of stuff for the little princess !! .............

Witters ........awww what a shamw for them (& you) ....lets hope those little pearly whites come through quickly ...... are you ok?

Hows everyone else ??

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

hi everyone hope you dont mind me butting in! i used to live on this thread till my computer gave up the ghost!  story so far- had freeze all last nov after producing 24 eggs and spending nearly 2 weeks in hospital so have had 3 nat fet s all neg since then and am now on 2ww of my first med fet test on 9th. its the hardest 2ww i have had so far, terrible thrush with the Cyclogest and have terrible cold so just feel miserable! looking forward to getting to know you all and saying hi to some old buddies love and luck to you all! michelle


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Good Afternoon !!

How are you all ??.........

Michelle lovely to see you on here ....sending huge huge    for your test day ......

Red have you got your appt yet ??

Hows everyone else ??.....

Im ok , still having bad headaches ....... never mind ehh ...... went to Mothercare World at Tamworth on Sat & burst into tears while walking around as i never ever thought we'd be able to buy something from there for our little ones, im eternally grateful ..... DH brought a musical teddy bear & i got some sleep suits with i love my daddy & i love my mommy on ....

I hope you all get to go & buy things for your little ones soon ...  .....

Have a nice afternoon .....

love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

hi hope2b and thanks for the lovely welcome. so nice to see another success story! hope your headaches clear soon hunni take care chelle xxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

*Chelle21* -  and welcome, good luck for the test    

*Hope* - glad you are having nice time looking at everything in mothercare world, I was nearly crying reading your post (although I cry loads at the moment)

*Witters* - are you getting much sleep with the twins teething ?

 to everyone else I haven't mentioned.

I have been given a date for my scan it is 23 November, I was a bit upset as I had been told by my consultant and my GP that I would get a scan at 6 weeks because I am at high risk of having an ectopic but the EPU where I live won't see me any earlier than 8 weeks. I felt quite upset when my GP told me this as I am anxious about having another EP.

Anyway on a positive note I am feeling well.

Hope you are all well

take care

Red


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi red admiral thanks for the welcome sorry you are a bit down not getting your scan as soon as you had hoped i hope time flies for you and everything is as it should be. Best of luck hun x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Evening everyone  

Chelle - hi there   - keeping my fingers crossed that this will be your lucky time hun     - we've had loads of FET success in this strand over the last few months so it does work... 

Lola - glad to see that you have been getting into the halloween spirit too   - I had a 'mini-munchkin' pumpkin too but it was so diddy I couldn't bring myself to cut it up - how sad am I?

Liz - probably too late now but I made pumpkin risotto with the middle of Mr P - I adapted a Jamie Oliver recipe & added parmesan, sundried tomato & white wine too (well I can't drink it so might as well cook with it!! )

Speaking of recipes I notice that apparently nettles are in season at the mo - which made me think of Cecilie & her netttle soup - miss you hun  - Debs have you any more news?

Hope - you hang on in there - hopefully those headaches will clear up after week 12/13  

Witters - can't be easy with double trouble teething   - sending     that things will settle down soon.

Red - sorry to hear of the delay in your scan - seems mean that they can't have a quick look for you after what you have been through - of course you are bound to worry  

Debs - when are you having your insulin tests? Just wondered if you would be joining me on the Met?

Well, I had a great weekend (highlight was Wedding dress shopping in Manchester with my sis & buddy) but now feeling a bit blue - just done my temp chart with 'Fertility Friend.com' & it is totally bonkers. Starts pretty even up to day 13 and then it just goes mad - the graph is up & down like Mr Pumpkin's teeth...it would be funny if it wasn't so tragic. Anyway, doesn't look like any ovulation for me, but I can feel my ovaries doing something so guess they are up to their old tricks of producing loads of cysts   - why are they so rubbish at doing their job? Seems they are not happy unless trebled in size & looking like big bunches of grapes on my scans (I've never seen a pic of PCOS that looks as bad as my ovaries do  ) I was so hopeful after the downregging for FET made them go back to normal that I might start to ovulate & have a chance of natural ttc (I'm the eternal optimist) but doesn't seem likely. I've had EWCM though for the past few days though so guess I'll keep up with the   just in case....Sorry to moan anyway .

Good news is I'm doing quite well with the Met & have got my dosage up to 1 1/2 tablets a day!!   - that's 1275mg  If I manage to get to 2 whole tablets a day can I have  a round of applause please?  I'm so scared of throwing up in front of one of my groups but so far have kept nausea at bay quite well by having mints and a bottle of ice cold water on my desk which really seems to help.

Anyway, what a windbag I am   - hope everyone's well & no bad colds...

Sarah69 xx


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

thanks for your words of hope sarah 69 sorry you are having such a hard time with your pcos not sure i understand everything am a bit slow! but i hope things start looking up for you soon x witters hi hun remember me? last time we chatted you were showing pics of your scans and now you have the bundles of joy and they are teething. am keeping up to date on my phone so cant read profiles etc what are thier names? hi to everyone else i have missed wishing you all lots of luck and happiness x x x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey all

I've got some catching up to do.

Hope thanks for thinkiing of me.  You are a little star and I'm sorry for worrying you.

Chelle - hi there so lovely to see you back.  I was wondering where you had got to.  Sorry for the BFN's and heaps of luck for testing.

Red - Huge CONGRATULATIONS thats fantastic news.

Lola - So sorry about the BFN.

Hi everyone else.

I've got to catch up on you all but right now I have to rest as Ive been told to do more of that by the doctor after my scare last week.  I had a 'speck' of red blood and the hospital had me straight in and checked me and the baby out.  Heartbeat, blood pressure, urine etc.  Then a doctor felt my tummy and said uterus is soft and not contracting so wasn't in labour.  Did an internal and said my cervix was closed and took swabs and blood and all was fine.  Had another tiny spec last night and not as much movement from my little gem today but the midwives did say as this stage its normal to have days quieter than others.

Anyway rest

Love Mel xx


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

hi mel so nice to speak to you again thanks for the good luck wishes i do hope you are resting plenty and doing as you are told! lots of love michelle x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Morning all,

Mel, glad to see you back, I hope you are making sure you rest well.

Sarah- sorry to hear that you are having a hard time with your pcos, heres hoping that the met will sort things out for you.  The side effects don't sound pleasant but its amazing how we cope with these things in order to get what we want.

 to everyone else, got to get myself in gear for work now.

take care 

Red


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

hi everyone ill apologise for the me post pedope i start! its all over again just bought 2 tests for the morning but could not wait and its a neg Was starting to get confident this time too am gutted thats the last of the frosties so back to the drawing board for us. love and best wishes to you all ill pop back when i feel more sociable . michelle x x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi

Chelle .......

Isnt it too early for you to test ?? thought your test day was the 9th ??........ i think you might of tested too early    ......

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Chelle, I agree with hope, today is only the 7th.  Sending you positive vibes for the 9th.     

Red


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Sorry I wasn't cheerful on my last post - not like me as you all know - you would think i'd be used to my PCOS after 20 years of it.. 

Chelle - am still keeping everything crossed that you did test a bit early and still some hope for you hun    - BFN is so crushing & horrible   Hope you have some nice things planned  You need to look after yourself   I'm also out of frosties - did you suffer OHSS on your last fresh cycle?

Mel - sorry to hear of your scare   - not nice when you are at 22 weeks to have any worries like that. What did you buy for Pooh Bear then (Hope said you'd been shopping)? My sis just had her 22 week scan & saw her baby blinking, sucking its thumb & yawning - in fact they had to keep prodding it as it was a bit lazy & just wanted to sleep   She somwhow persuaded them to give her 14 pics so I'll get to see them on Friday.

Lola - how are you feeling now?  

Debs - are you still around? - its not you I miss its the mangoes 

Witters - hope your two are settling down a bit for you - my DD had two nightmares last night & although I felt sorry for her not so keen on getting up at all hours   - thinking of you  

Red - are you getting any symptoms yet? Now you've also got me waiting on your scan but sending                     
that everything will be fine for you this time around... 

Liz & Flo-jo - not sure if you're around but hope all's well with you both 

Sarah xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Chelle, sorry about the BFN  I too think and hope it's just too early.  I do remember you by the way!  Missed you!  Lots has changed in my life as you have seen.  My two are called Myles and Keilidh (Key-lee) I was so lucky to get one of each and they are just the best thing.  You will experience motherhood soon and will love it too 

Mel, sorry about your scare 

We've had some sorry times with Keilidh's teething, but thankfully it comes in spurts and isn't constant.  I think a lot of the pain is from crying so much and swallowing air, making a very gassy baby.  Poor thing does that cry where she goes bright red and stops breathing!  Heartbreaking.

We went swimming yesterday, it was great!  They both swam to us - so were alone in the water!!  We're so proud


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi everyone just a quick one got to get to work hope you are all well! Well i tested again yesterday morning and again this morning but still neg think we need a bit of a break from it all for a couple of months and start afresh in the new year just want to thank you all for your help and support you have all been wonderful ill pop back in to see how you are all doing good luck to you all whatever you are doing love michell


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Chelle - so sorry to read of your BFN again.  Its just so unfair.  We are here if you need us please always remember that.

Red - Hi I'm trying my best to take it easy.  Makes it easier working part time of course.  Hope you are taking it easy too.

Hope - Hi sweetie hope you guys are all okay.

Sarah - We bought most things for poohbear.  We ordered her pram too which should arrive January time we hope.  Her nursery is looking just wonderful DH has worked so hard.  They say boys are lazy don't they?  Our baby was all over the place on our scan.  Glad all is going well for your sister.

Witters - was reading your blog about the swimming thats fantastic.  Hope your little ones teething eases a bit.

Hi everyone else must get on with workl

Love Mel xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Chelle- so sorry to hear of your BFN.    

I have had very slight spotting today and went to Dr, they examined me and told me that at this moment in time there appear to be no symptoms of another ectopic but have brought forward my first scan to tomorrow morning.

I feel fine and have no pain but obviously worrying. I'm worried its an ectopic and I'm also worried that its not but misdiagnosed as one.  Then I worry that everything is fine but I might miscarrying.

Will let you know how I get on.

Red

PS sorry for the me post


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck Red!  Let us know how the scan goes   I'm sure all is fine.  I had LOTS of bleeding right up until about 19 weeks.  When I say bleeding, I mean bleeding - a toilet pan of red flow!  Thinking of you...


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Ohh red sorry to hear of your bleeding.

I too had pink spotting at 7 weeks and then again specs of red blood at 21 weeks.

Let us know how you get on sweetie.

Mel xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Just back from my scans.  Went to see midwife first , she thought she could see a sac but wasn't 100% confident, she referred me to the Dr who said there was something that she wasn't sure if it was a sac or not.  She said with anyone else they would send them home but because of my history and the fact that there is a little bit of free fluid in my abdominal ( can be a sign of bleeding in fallopian tube or can occur from ovulation) she sent me to get bloods done.  I will get the results at 3 and will have to take things from there.


Will let you know.

Red


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Just had phone call from hospital hormone levels are 1244, so got to admitted, they reckon it is not conclusive that I am having another ectopic but likely.


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Red

Just wanted to say that I'm thinking of you and hope it doesn't turn out to be ectopic.  I've got my fingers crossed for you.

  

Liz


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Dear Red ........

Hoping that everything will turn out ok for you ......thinking of you 

Love n hugs

HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, I sure hope it's not ectopic Red   Thinking of you!  Tons of hugs heading your way!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Red - so sorry to hear that you are going into hospital & possibly another ectopic -    - am praying for you that it isn't and that things will turn out alright...    - seems so unfair that you have to go through all of this when all that you want is to be a mum  Please let us know how things go when you get a chance..

Witters - your 'swim babies' must have been so cute & I agree it is amazing how confident they are when so young. My parents have a swimming pool & my DD was never out of the water when a baby - she loved it & still does 

Mel - trust you to already have got all of your baby-stuff   So nice finally getting to shop for it though after everything we go through..  If I ever manage to get pg I slightly hope for a boy so I have to go out & get loads of new things   My sis & bro are currently trying to scav all my old baby stuff so maybe I'll have to shop again anyway.

Hope - so touched to hear of your recent shopping trip for first few items too   How are those headaches? Passing off yet?

Hey Liz - nice to hear from you   - how are you? You were on the Met too weren't you? How high dose did you manage to get up to? I've got to 11/2 tablets (850mg each) but so sick on that I just can't bring myself to take full dose of two  


Lola - are you getting   for next FET? you must be downregging by now?

Debs - thinking of you  

Have a nice weekend everyone  

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

ps - Chelle - good idea to take some time out - when you are back in the new year I will be going for my 4th ICSI   so will no doubt catch up then. You look after yourself hun..


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya !!

Hows everyone ??......hope your all ok & havent been blown away by the wind ( i mean the weather NOT 'pumping'  ).....

How was your weekends ??.......

Sarah ...hope your ok ? thanks for asking after me about the headaches ......i still get them prob 2-3 times a week theyre awful the pain goes all down my neck...... just seen the midwife & she said my blood pressure is fine ....& just to drink even more AND RELAX !! as if thats possible !!..... (2 heartbeats pumping away! ).....

Hows everyone else ??

Well better go n walk dog .....

Take care
Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope - funny you should mention 'pumping' . Its no joke in our household - even after the worst of 'Met Bum' died down I still get the worst ever wind with it   My longsuffering DH reckons we've been through a lot with this IF but this is one step too far for him & maybe we should consider calling it a day as nothing worth putting up with my 'Met trumps'   

Hi everyone else   

Sarah69 xx


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

everyone!!!!!!!!! 

Well, its been a while! Ive tried not to think about fertility treatment for a couple of weeks, and boy its flown by! Its taken me a while to catch up but here goes:

Sarah69 - Thank you for all your messages over the last couple of weeks. Im doing great (too good almost ), can't believe i'll be on the dreaded 2ww again very soon! I can't sympathise with 'met trumps' but I do understand the joy of 'the cyclogest jobbies' - and there are plenty of them let me tell you    I think I lost weight the last time, the squirty bum took over my life. I demanded to know the exact location of toilet facilities WHEREVER i went  . You always make me laugh, i love it when i see you've posted - keep it up 

Hope 2 B - The headaches are supposed to be the worst. My friend is 18 weeks and she's suffering big time with sore heads . Plenty of water and try to get enough sleep. Its hormonal, but being dehydrated ain't gonna help matters. The orange text is sending good vibes, im loving it          . Hope you enjoyed your walk with the pooch - im really struggling up here to get out with my fur baby, its raining so much and she hates the rain. Walking clears my head and i love it 

Witters - Hiya  Hope M&K are behaving themselves! Are you lokking forward to their first Christmas?? I can imagine just how spoiled they will be  How old are they now?? They grow up so fast, enjoy every minute!!!!

Red - Im thinking of you and keep checking to see if you have posted  My friend was in the exact same position at the beginning of the year. Its horrible being in limbo  Im keeping everything crossed for you hun  

Yogi - Its about time we had a pregnancy update!! New bump pics please  Hope things are going well.

Chelle21 - So sorry that things haven't worked out as you'd wished  A break is never a bad thing, dunno if you'll get this message but we are all thinking of you and sending our best. Have a great Christmas  Eat tons of food, drink plenty of mulled wine, get lots of fab pressies, and have lots of lovely festive   Take care.

Debs - Hope the inbetween bit isn't dragging too much, that lovely holiday to Dubai should sort that right out  Not long now! Will see you in London soon 

Well, we are doing another natural FET. Im using the OPK's at the moment and awaiting LH surge. I think transfer will be around 21st Nov, but my cycle is all over the place so that could be wrong. I just hope and pray that we get that   at last. Despite our track record im still feeling confident. I started to doubt myself, and started to think my embies must be crap. I had a meeting with the Embryologist and she put all my fears to rest. She couldn't see any reason for my BFN's and didn't want to change our management in any way. That really reassured me so BRING IT ON 
What will be will be, I believe its all decided already - maybe this is my time  

Hi to anyone i've missed. Hope you are all surviving. Have some   on me!

Lxxxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi all,

thank you for all your kind messages, I was admitted to hospital on Friday for observations as it was unclear if I was having another EP.  I had my bloods done on Sunday and they had only risen to 1600 from 1200.  I was rescanned on Monday, but nothing could be seen.  I discussed through the options with my consultant and decided to go for surgery removing my right tube and EP.      

It was a hard decision to make as I didn't want to have no tubes but the reality is that if I opted for meth or having my tube repaired I would have a high chance of having another EP.  So I had surgery yesterday morning and was released from hospital late last night.  It is so good to be home.

We are hoping that the IVF route will bring us the child that we want. 

Red.


Hope everyone else is doing OK, will do  personnel's late in the week.


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

You know I have just spent ages writing a long update to you all o lose it by mistake!!

Red - sooo sorry hun - you must be hurting so much   thinking of you at this most horrid time   and      try to be strong however hard it mus be.

There will be another go and fingers crossed for a positive outcome or you.

I am not going to re-type my reply but life jogs along for me.  Am following all your progress whatever stages you are at.

Love to you all Flo-Jo x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya All


Red ....thinking of you hun .....so sorry about your news , remember we are always here for you ....   ...please look after yourself .....XXXX

Flo-Jo ......lovely to hear from you ....isnt it so very annoying when your posts go  .... you take care too ......

XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi

Me again .....is everyone else ok ??

Love HopeXXXX


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hiya 

Red - I am so sorry about your EP. I think you made the right decision going through with the surgery taking your history into account. I truly hope IVF brings you that baby you deserve 

Hope 2b - im doing great thanks, just awaiting LH surge so that FET can go ahead 

Flo-jo - nice to hear from you, hope you are doing well 


Lxx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies  

Just a quickie form me (I know - I always say that  )

Red - I am so sad for you -    - I had been keeping my fingers crossed for better news. I am glad to hear that you are well though as ectopic pregnancies can be such a danger   - it is good that it was picked up so early and also that you will never have to go through this nightmare again. I know that its probably not a great consulation at the moment but IVF has really good results for girls who have ectopic pregnancies (& tubes removed) as likelyhood of implantation problems is far less so there is no reason at all that your little snowbabies shouldn't make a good go of it & you will be a mum very soon     . You need to take time to get well now & look after yourself   As Hope says - we are all here for you  .

Lola - glad time between your frosty cycles isn't dragging for you - I am so bad for counting the time away between txing & already starting to count down to ICSI in Jan (my 4th - yikes  ). Glad my posts make you laugh - you know how it is with this crazy game - you have to laugh or else.... anyway, can't believe you're already testing for LH surge & soon re-united with your frosties. You are so right that there is every chance of this go working for you   . After a BFN it is easy to kid yourself you are unlucky & it will never work but really every time it could work - & you have a better chance than your average couple having a   - look at all the FET babies & babies-to-be in this strand     - including plenty conceived after initiial BFN on a frosty cycle...         


Flo-jo - glad to hear that you are well - what are your plans now?

Hope - I'm good thanks for asking  - busy though (should be marking exam papers now not chatting to you girls  ). Side effects of Met have really died off so am thinking of finally attempting the full dose & taking last extra half a tab a day next week...expect full coverage of any unfortunate side effects   

Hi to everyone else  

Sarah69 xx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello everyone

Red - so sorry about the EP and having your tube removed.  This must be a difficult time for you.    I agree with what Sarah has said about having good chances with your frosties in the future.  Take care.

Lola - good luck for your ET.  I'm glad that your consultant put your mind at rest, it's good to get some positive news, I'm sure it helps with the treatment.

Hope - can't believe you are 16 weeks already, are you getting a bump yet?  I imagine you will be!  How are you feeling?

Flo-jo - hi, hope you are well

Sarah69 - sorry I've not replied sooner about the metformin.  It's a couple of years ago, so I can't remember all the details, but I think I managed to get to one and a half tablets a day.  I think I struggled to take a higher dosage than this as it made me vomit.  Sounds like you are doing OK  .  I also took metformin for a few weeks before my last FET and because I knew how I reacted to it, I just took one tablet a day.  You could always try one and three quarter tablets a day for a week, before building up to the full dosage.  The tablets are a bit difficult to split though aren't they?

Hi to everyone else - Witters, Mel, Chelle, Chris and anyone else I have missed - hope you are all well.

Well, I am now in my third trimester, and I have less than 12 weeks to go to my due date.  My bump is gradually getting bigger, in fact it is starting to get in the way and my movements are a bit restricted.  We have ordered our pushchair, but still need to get started on the nursery, so plenty to keep me busy.  We've also got to start buying all the baby equipment too, might wait until January when I start my maternity leave.

Bye for now, Liz


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

thanks for all your kind messages.  I'm feeling pretty upset but it is nothing like the devestation I felt with my first EP.  I think it must be because from the moment we got the BFP we knew that there was a chance that it would end up being an EP.

We have a meeting with my consultant next Thursday so I will let you all know what the outcome of that is.

Lola-  good luck waiting for your surge.  Heres hoping that you get that BFP this time.

Sarah - its not that long until your next treatment.      

 to everyoone else

Red


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Red, so sorry to hear your news 

Liz, you're almost there!  Enjoy these last few weeks!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya !!

How are you all ??

Red hope your ok hunny ......  ........

Whats everyone been up to anything exciting over the weekend ??......

Im ok , got a nasty headache again ...but its the 1st one for a week so at least they are gettiing fewer......

Hope your all ok ? it very quiet one here ......

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Hope - I remember those headaches well, not nice are they?  Hopefully they will start to subside quite soon.  I didn't find anything that helped so can't offer any advice.  I did try paracetamol a few times but it didn't get rid of them and I always felt really guilty for taking medicine!  It is quiet on here at the moment.  Did you have a nice week-end?  We had a fairly relaxing one, catching up with housework and shopping.

Red - hope the consultation goes well on Thursday.

Witters - how are you and the twins?  Are they nearly 6 months old?

Liz


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey girls  

I'm going to see The Killers tonight so just a quick hello from me  

Red - how you doing hun? One day in the future when you have your baby this will all seem like a bad dream  

Hope - I think you should insist on your DH giving you shoulder massages & light head massages while you watch TV in the evening to help with your headaches   Hee hee - tell him that tension can make it worse so he'd better - even if it doesn't work I guarantee you will like it  

Speaking of massages I had a 'spa-day' on Sat with my sis - utter bliss   I love massages & facials & all that girly stuff - will def be asking for another trip for Christmas.

Still trucking on with my Met & temping - actually I am rubbish at the temping - I accidentally went to bed in a t-shirt & left the heating on on Sat & woke up dripping in sweat   - needless to say my temp was sky high & my graph has now gone even more crazy than usual (if that is poss )

Anyway - hope you're all well..

Sarah69 xx


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hiya ladies 

Well, its bad news for us yet again. Our FET has been cancelled this cycle  My periods are so irregular and ive missed my LH surge this month. I had a feeling that things weren't right. In fact, a said to DH a couple of weeks ago "I think im ovulating but its far too early for me", well i was right!
It is likely that we will now have to wait until the New Year before another attempt. We are so utterrly disappointed and im so mad at myself, but these things happen. We thought ET would be Wednesday, and now we are back to square one yet again   

Will do the personals later, can't face it today!!!!

Lxx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh no Lola   - just read your post. You must be gutted    - what can't they let you try again before Christmas? Try not to be too hard on yourself - it would cost a bomb to use the LH strips that early & by the time you realised you were ovulating it would prob have been too late  . Sometimes with this tx-ing it feels like 1 step forward 2 steps back  . You & your DH look after each other  

Sending   that they might just squeeze you in next cycle....

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

all,

*Sarah*- you make me laugh with all your met and temping stories . The things that happen to you remind me so much of the sort of things I end up doing. In the end when it all works out you will be able to look back and laugh so much. Did you enjoy the Killers, I saw them a couple of years ago at T in the park, they were great then. I was meant to go to see the Scissor sisters on Sunday but wasn't up to going so gave my tickets to a friend. i was gutted as I was so looking forward to going to see them.

*Lola*- sorry to hear that you missed your surge this time. I know that it seems ages but January will be here in no time at all. I might be doing my FET then as well so we might end up on the 2ww together. 

*Hope* - sorry to hear about the headaches, hope you are feeling better now.

*Liz* 

*Witters*- just realised, this will be your twins first Christmas, are you going to spoil them ? I think if it was me I would say that I wasn't but then end up buying lots of 'extra' presents and hiding them around the house so that even I would be shocked at how much I had bought when it came to the day. 

As for me, not really up to much, lying about watching TV feeling a bit bored. I have a visit to the hospital on Thursday when hopefully I will find out when I can start my FET. Today I am searching the internet for a holiday for me and DP.

take care

|Red


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everone   

Red - you are doing the right thing taking it easy & planning a well deserved hol - somewhere warm would be nice at the mo   When you are well enough to start some exercise again I think that you will feel much better too - I find it very frustrating when I have to sit around but once I can start a few brisk walks & gentle exercise immediately feel much more my normal self.  

Sorry to hear you missed the Scissor Sisters - I saw them a few weeks ago - they were better than the Killers (who were pretty cr*p actually) - I reckon you did better seeing them outdoors as it was a bit of a 'wall of noise'. My worst gig was after my first failed IVF - I went to see Interpol on a Sat night despite having bad abdominal pains - I was so determined to see them after paying over the odds for ticket on E-bay. Spent most of concert in foetal position at the back & in the end DH had to drive me straight to hospital where I spent the night on Morphine & with those big inflatable things on my legs - mild OHSS   You are right - we will laugh about all these things when it all eventually works out - we do put ourselves through alot tho don't we  

Lola - you still hanging on in there hun? I reckon you could do with a hol too or at least a bit of a break?   - what about one of those Christmas markets for some hot Belgian choc by starlight?

Hey - that rainbow reminds me I saw one this morning and that is my lucky sign   - so things should start looking up soon  

So many of us tx-ing in the new year - it is going to be busy in this strand & hopefully plenty of BFPs      (by the way - am I allowed to stay in FET strand? - I'm out of frosties now so on fresh ICSI cycle & praying I can go ahead with fresh transfer for once & all this Met will have been worth it .

Hope - is your DH getting down to the massaging then?  

Better go to bed - note to self - no more 'stream of consciousness' posts  - so hard for me to shut up tho 

night night

Sarah69 xx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello  

Lola - how frustrating for you!  Sorry to hear that you missed your surge.  Will you do a medicated cycle next time round?

Sarah69 - that must have been awful for you at a concert with OHSS.  What were the inflatable things on your legs for? Shame about the Killers, we saw them at Glastonbury last year and I thought they were quite good, although we missed quite a bit as I had to go back to the camper to collect more IVF drugs!

Red - how are you feeling?  Have you found a holiday yet?  We went to the Red Sea last December after our first failed FET and found it very therapeutic and relaxing.  Are you thinking sun or skiing?

It's still very quiet on here!  Is everyone busy doing their Xmas shopping?  

Liz


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

all,

just back from the clinic for a post op review.  The review went well, the clinic are happy with me starting my FET whenever so we have agreed that we would start in January.  I spoke to my consultant about exercising and going back to work and he said that after next week I can pretty much do what I want.  My GP has signed me off for another 4 weeks so I reckon I will take the time to try and get myself mentally and physically fit.

Haven't found a holiday yet, started feeling a bit disillusioned as everything starts off cheap and then when you get to the end of all the extras it has gone up 100%.


How is everyone else ?  The board seems a bit quiet recently.

speak to you later

Red


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi everyone

Thank you to you all who have posted and pm'd me - it really does make a difference  Im feeling absolutely fine. With Christmas coming up ther's plenty to take my mind off things 

Liz - I agree, it has gone very quiet on this thread! Its still my favourite though, aren't the girls amazing?? To answer your question I will be doing another natural FET. My clinic very rarely does medicated FET cycles, esp when our IF is male factor and I am healthy. I am quite happy with that at the moment, but will def be discussing it further with my consultant if i get another BFN. Hopefully it won't come to that but im now more realistic with this IF game, or maybe im now an old cinic ??

Sarah - My lovely Sarah, of COURSE you're still welcome on this thread!!!!! I'd be gutted if you left . We need all the BFP's we can get man! I don't know how on earth you went to a concert with OHSS, you must have felt bloody awful   I do agree that one day we'll look back and laugh - but when?? Im surprised The Killers weren't that good, how disappointing  Ive never seen them but always heard they were great. Anyway, we must be on the same wavelength because i have a couple of holidays planned actually   Im going away this weekend with a big group of friends (all with babies and one preggers ) but im determined to make it a good laugh. The weekend after that, hubby and I are flying to London and meeting up with Debs (my sis of course) and that'll be great fun  I'll def be hitting the shops!!!!!

Red - Enjoy lying about and watching tv while you can. You deserve a rest after everything thats happened  Glad to see you are having FET in January. We might end up on the crazy 2ww at the same time  Fingers crossed for BFP's all round!!!!! Take care.

Hi to everyone else. Thinking of you all


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

hi everyone sorry i have been awol this part couple of weeks, we really needed a break from it all for a while to get our strength back a bit. i have to call after the review tomorrow to find out what to do next but i think it will be end of jan/feb till we get started again. thats all the frosties so its the works the next time. i have not read up everything yet so forgive me for lack of personals.    red admiral, i was  so sorry to hear your news but glad you are looking forward, it is not always easy . love to everyone and thanks for all your messages ill try to read up now and ill post again soon x x michelle x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya girls!

Sorry not been on for a while but you are all never far from my thoughts.

I need to read back so forgive me.

Love to you all

Mel xx

PS. Link to the nursery that my wonderful DH has done if you're interested
http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p=193d2fb9aa032ef4e0765d&skin_id=0&utm_source=otm&utm_medium=text_url


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi there girls - quick catch up.

Just started my last pack of pills (weighed in this morning - god all mighty at least I can try and put the weight gain down to the Pill!)  Anyhow, rang Bourn this morning to ask about timings, I was expecting them to tell me to wait a full cycle after finishing the pill, get AF and then start IVF so my calculation was mid-end March but no - they said I will probably start as soon as I get my period at the end of the pill - holy cow.  That has completely thrown me - I had my calendar all marked up, holiday planned (but not booked) for February whilst DR and now I find that I could (subject to confirmation later today) be 1 month earlier.  Unfortunately because of things already planned in January that means our holiday plans will have to be curtailed somewhat - bugger!!  Anyhow can't really complain - will have to squeeze 10 days in somehow!

Lola sorry about you missing your surge - what a pain - I only did a med FET which made life much easier.

Take care all - will update you when I find out more.  Sarah - when are you likely to start your cycle in the new year?

Flo-Jo xx


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

wow flo jo its going to be all go after the new year. i just finished a med fet too and awaiting the call today to find out exactly when i start but by my calculations next af should arrive mid to end dec so prostap should be mid jan then fingers crossed so we might be cycling together. good luck any how and love and luck to everyone else x x


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

hi everyone hope you are all well! just a quick one, just had to call and its ok to start next cycle after my next period so if it arrives on time 15th dec but it never does especially when waiting on it! we were so geared up for the rest but now i know we can start as soon as that i am excited again! and a bit scared about the ohss coming back. but i put trust in thier hands that they will maybe lower the dose and ill get the fresh transfer this time. anyway hope you are all well its quite quiet on this thread love michelle x x x x x


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Michelle - blimey we will be more or less on the same cycle then.  AF is due for me around 17th December!!  Did they give any idea as to your timings?  They are expecting my EC to be w/c 12th Feb if all goes to plan.

I am sooo excited but as you are, a little nervous of the whole OHSS rearing its ugly head again.

  

Flo-Jo x


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

hi flo jo all going well my prostap should be 21 days after period so about 6th jan then two weeks and a bit before stimming, last time i did that for roughly 2 weeks so by my guessing we should be roughly about the same. thats hoping and praying af arrives when it should so fingers crossed. x heres hoping we have early christmas presents in our arms next year x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya All

Hope your all enjoying a Sunday moring lie in ??........(i was up at 5 as usual )...

Chelle & Flo~Jo ....its lovely that you two are cyling almost together .....lets hope that 2007 will bring you lots of happiness ........

Yogi ......pooh bears room is lovely ......shes a very lucky little girl !! .....& i love your latest bump piccie !! .....hope your ok ??........

Witters .....how are you all ??......

Has anyone heard from Cecile ??......send her my love if you do please .......

Lola how was London ??....

Red,Liz Sarah how are you all ?? ........

To anyone i havent mentioned ...sorry ....hope your ok ??.......

Well......... yesterday we had a gender scan ......and we are having .........

A GIRL 

AND .............

A BOY 

We are over the moon .......lots of tears shed ...it was lovely to see them wriggling around especially the girl reckon shes gonna be a right little madam !! ...........

Anyway hope your all ok

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow hope 2 b thats so lovely! One of each its just perfect am so happy for you! I enjoyed a good long lie yes! Not long up! Went out last night so a bit tender today! Hope everyone is well and enjoying a lazy sunday as i am! Love yo you all take care x x


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hope - congratulations, that is great news!    I am really pleased for you and DH.

Flo-jo and Chelle21 - good luck for your soon to start FET cycles   

Mel - hi, how are you?  Your nursery looks fab, your DH has made a good job.  Have you much else to do/buy?  We've still got lots to do.

Red - I know what you mean about looking for holidays on the internet, gets a bit frustrating doesn't it?  Take care of yourself over the next few weeks  

Lola - hope you are well.

So, if I've got this right, Flo-jo, Chelle, Red, Lola and Sarah69 will all be starting FETs after Xmas.  Is this right?  Well I hope the new year brings everyone of you good luck  

Hi to everyone else, Liz


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !!

How is everyone its SO VERY quiet on here ......  .......

Hope your all ok

Love HopeXXXXXXXX


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hope- that is so exciting, a boy and a girl.  I am so pleased for you and DH
Mel-  How are you, your nursery looked great, you must be very organised.

Well, we have finally managed to sort out a holiday and we leave for Barbados on Monday.  I am starting to feel quite excited about it.  This week has been very hectic as my passport expires in march and someone told me I need to have at least 6 months on it so I had to visit the passport office and get a new one.  They were so helpfull, it was great.  Now only got to sort out money and look for our insurance documents.

Anyway, better go and do some more washing (its really windy here, great for drying my washing  )

Sarah - hows things with you, of course you can stay in the FET strand, we want to hear how you are and we would miss your stories 

 to everyone else

Red


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Just a real quickie,

Lola, so sorry your cycle has been cancelled

Sarah, so sorry you are hyperstimulating again.  I hope you feel better soon

Hope, you really are walking in my shoes! Congrats on your boy and girl!  It truly is a blessing to get pregnant, let alone with two, let alone with one of each!  Truly is a perfect family.  I can't wait until we all get to catch a glimpse of them.  Any ideas on names?

Mel, I will have to peek at your nursary, I'm sure it's adorable!

Big hello's to everyone!

Sorry it's short, but we have been away on holiday and I still haven't unpacked properly yet...

Love to you all!!!

Sarah xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya !!

  Ohh Red you'll have a fantastic time ....just what you need .....have a fab time !!......  

Witters how are you all ??.....hope you had a nice holiday ??..... i know we are so very lucky ( we are so very grateful),we can't believe it ourselves .....still thinking on names etc....

Hope everyone else is ok??

Love n hugs

HopeXXXXX


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

hi all hope everyone is well!      witters hope you enjoyed your hols! where did you go? god i would so love a nice warm hol right now! hows the twins?      liz hi hun, no i am having a full cycle of ivf this time. thats all my frosties gone. still having so many gave us a good few fet s. x      red- wow lucky you! i so hope you enjoy yourself. you deserve the break!    hope, flo, yogi, lola, mel and sarah and anyone else i have missed hope you are all ok. love to you all michelle x x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

We only went to Dorset.  Just a change of scenery really before Myles and Keilidh get too big for their travel cots and too agile and independant!  We had a nice break, but the babies were both really ill with colds and sickness.  Still, it was nice that I didn't have to cope with it all on my own!  We did have a good time though and was really suprised at how happy and smiley they both still were even though they felt rotten.


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

Ah a change is as good as a rest so they say! Sounds nice though. Its a shame the wee ones were not well though. Still at least they smiled on! X


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Gone but hopefully not forgotten for past few days...  Its been crazy in work...spent yesterday dressed & fully made up as Cleopatra (don't ask) but had to drop Kate off at kids party straight after work   - couldn't decide whether to take wig & head-dress off but decided I prob couldn't carry off quite that amount of black eyeliner so just brazenly strolled in in full gear - some of the kids looked quite scared  

Hope - I just tried to do you a lovely banner for your little boy & girl, but crashed the computer so am not going to try again but so excited for you - worth the headaches hey?  

Mel - Pooh bear's room is so sweet - your DH has been hard at work    Lets hope this little girl is a fan of Winnie the Pooh   (I give your DH 4 yrs & he will be out buying 'Bratz' wallpaper so enjoy Pooh bear & his friends while u can!)

Witters - I'm not OHSS-ing now - just reminsicing about past disastrous txs I think - still on Met though so you don't want to hang out around me first thing in the morning - I am virtually jet powered  

Flo-Jo - like you I'm cra*ping myself about the possibility of OHSS but going to insist on a fresh transfer this time as I feel as though its my only chance – hopefully this metfomin will reduce the chances significantly…. I'm supposedly having ICSI in Feb too by the way although keep leaving messages for hospital but they don't get back so I wonder whether they will fit me in?  

Chelle - nice to see you back & back on the tx bandwagon   we are going to be busy in this strand in the new year.

Lola - hope you had fun last weekend & coped with all the pregnant ladies -  I took DD to another party this morning (yes she is a popular girl!) & was sat with all the mums who had 2/3 young kids - they had all started much later than me but now have their full families which does seem a bit unfair. It is so much easier for some folk than us girls   Send my love to Debs when you see her 

By the way everyone, my DD was 7 last week   - she is such a sweetie & I do know that I am so lucky to have her, but she seems to be growing up so quickly!!   I put her hair up in a ballet bun for an exam last weekend & she looked so tall & slim & grown up  

Anyway, we've got out tree so there's work to be done   - my DH knows me well & I notice its 3 times too big for our little cottage  

Hope you're all having fun too!



Sarah69 xx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

p.s. - yippee   - we are back where we should be at the top of the FET page again!


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hello all, remember me?! 

I hadn't forgotten about you all - our broadband hasn't been working for the last month or so but I'm back online now and trying to catch up with everyones news  My apologies if I miss anyone out 

Hope - what amazing news!! A boy    and a girl    - you must think all of your dreams have come true! I'm soooooo pleased for you 

Yogi - I cannot believe you are 26 weeks already! Seems like only yesterday you got your BFP. The nursery looks beautiful - well done to your DH for all that hard work!

Liz - not long to go for you!   Are you all organised yet? 

Witters - just had a read of your blog. Weaning sounds very complicated to me!   Do you have any more recent photographs? I bet they've changed a lot over the last couple of months 


Flo-jo - really pleased to see that you'll be getting started again soon  It's going to be busy on this thread after Christmas (I'll be asking Santa   for a bunch of  for us all!)

Sarah - my lovely Sarah.....don't you dare even think about leaving this thread!  You're definitely part of this group whatever treatment you're going through next year  Hope your DD had a lovely birthday  

lola - thanks for a lovely weekend  Shopping , eating  and drinking  - what more could we want?! 

Red - I am so sorry to read about what you've been through over the last few weeks. A hoping 2007 will be a happier more positive year for you 

chelle - lovely to see you back on here but so sorry your last treatment didn't work out 


Quick update on me. I had blood test a couple of weeks ago which showed I have high insulin levels so have been advised to start on  The Met . I've decided to wait until after our holiday before I start it given what a lovely drug it seems to be  I'm not sure how long my consultant wants me on it before I start my next FET, so my treatment will either start in January or February. In the meantime, I will be mostly enjoying myself in Dubai, drinking/eating far too much over Christmas and looking forward to a much better 2007 

Lots of  to you all 

Debs
x

PS. Spoke to Cecilie recently and she and Sebastian are getting on fantastically well - I can also confirm that he is absolutely adorable. She says hello  to you all.


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi everyone hope you are all having a lovely relaxing sunday! Hi again deb s, when you off on hol. You have the same idea as me for the next month eat drink and be merry! Sounds good doesnt it. So glad there are a few of us cycling together ish after santa has been! Heres hoping there are lots of Bfps amounced soon love to everyone. hope you are all keeping well and happy love michelle x x


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

hi chelle
We are flying out on Saturday night - only one week left of work to survive and then I'll be  and  and  and maybe a bit of   

I can't wait!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Debs, we do have lots of recent photo's, but I need to get DH to upload them.  Glad to hear all is great with Cecilie!  I miss her loads.  I miss you all loads.  Gone were the days when I was on here all day every day.  Still /i have very good reason and I wouldn't change it for the world.


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just a quickie on my way to bed (Hope, bet I'm about 2 hrs after you - you will be the only one of us waking the babies up at 5am instead of the other way around !)

Debs - hooray - so glad you're back      - sounds like you have a great December planned so I'm in two minds whether to tell you what I've been up to this weekend.. ...well, lets just say I won't be joining the rest of you ladies for any of the Christmas boozing  . I'd done quite well on the Met last week & got up to my full dosage of 2 tablets   - that was until I risked a couple of glasses of wine on Sat night - I spent half of night lying on bathroom floor with stomach cramps and then sunday morning violently throwing up  . My DD was very sympathetic offering to get me a glass of water (but then added "I don't suppose you'll be wanting the chocolate in your advent calendar today will you mum"..    ) I was still bad today & had to go home from work early.. , that is my last attempt at trying to drink on Met though I promise   it was even worse than last time (but then I guess I was only on 1/4 dose then) - Debs - I promise it really isn't too bad unless you are an idiot like me & feel the need to ignore the bold print instructions on the back of the pack    Anyway, I can now categorically state that alcohol & Met don't mix & will be doing no further research into this area...

Right, bed calls   Night everyone & hope you are all well  

Saraj69 x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah, sorry that you found out the hard way that met and alcohol don't mix well.  Hope you feel better now.  Oh and don't worry, lemonade can get quite tasty if you drink enough of it!!


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Witters - I miss Cecilie loads as well. I'm hoping to meet up with her in the New Year for a coffee and catch up   (and maybe a few cuddles with Sebastian!  ) Tell your DH if he loads up the new photos I'll love him forever and ever    

Sarah - that sounds horrific   So I should ignore the info sheet I was given which said that a couple of drinks were ok?!   You've helped me make up my mind for sure that I'm waiting till after my hols (although it means a dry Christmas for me  ) I'm trying to convince myself The Met is a miracle drug and the answer to all of our problems otherwise why on earth would any of us take it?!   Just you wait till we're both celebrating BFPs next year    

Debs
xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

HopeSpringsEternal said:


> Witters - Tell your DH if he loads up the new photos I'll love him forever and ever
> 
> Debs
> xx


How could he resist that?! He is uploading them as we speak


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thought I'd give you some recent pics:

Here's Myles doing what he loves best:









Here's Keilidh giving her mum a big smile!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Ahhhh!! - how cute are those babies    - witters your DH is a star! 


Debs - don't be telling me that your info sheet says that a couple of drinks are OK or you know I'll be having a third try...  I'm on the full dose of Met now & other than the blip on Sunday am not doing too badly at all - it is true that you do eventually get used to it. I also postponed my start date until after my hols in October . 

I fully agree with you & Chelle that we are due a few BFPs from Santa's sack this year  . Not quite sure how to contact him so might just go to one of those shopping centre grottos & when Santa asks what I want for christmas this year I could just put it to him straight & say "could you give me a baby please?" - how fast do you think that he would be out of that grotto & asking for his P45?  

Well, I'd better go as am in the doghouse with my DH - just went to see Kate in her little panto (the emperor's new clothes - she is the 'urchin' at the end who gets to say "oohhh - he's got no clothes on!!" - the best line in my opinion) - anyway I somehow managed to lock my car keys in the boot so he had to drive over with spares (about 1 1/2 hr trip.... )...so I'm just wondering what I can do now to make it up to him? (nothing too special due to 'sex-ban' for next couple of days as it's the run up to 'fertile' weekend   (-or in my case, probably 'not-so-fertile' weekend but hey, its worth a  )

Better go & try to sweet talk him into forgiving me...   

Sarah x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning all !!

Witters Miles & Keilidh are GORGEOUS !! ......beautiful photos ......hope your all ok ?? & have now finished your post holiday washing .......

Sarah ...i hope Dh has forgiven you ........accidents happen ....how lovely to see Kate in the play.....i love to read your posts they always make me smile ......

Debs hope your ok ??..... when do you go away ??....

Is everyone else ok ??....

Us all fine ,just getting nervous got 20wk scan next Tue.....my sister is coming with us shes over here next week from Switzerland so she'll see her niece & nephew for the 1st time......,getting a bit fed up with work at the mo..... getting really uncomfortable bending over the patients all the time(im a dental nurse) might have a 'word' with my gp after Xmas see what he thinks .....+ my consultant said ive got to be very careful between 22 -28 weeks .....

Hope your all ok

Love n hugs

HopeXXXXX

P.s Mel ...hope your ok ??


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Sorry everyone I'm really bad lately!

Been so busy not been around much and tiredness is setting in again.  Had another episode of small specking of blood so was at the hospital till early hours but seems its just a raw cervix and not coming from my uterus so my baby is safe and well.  Got a 4d scan booked for Saturday so looking forward to that.

Witters - Your twins are so cute, your little boy looks just like you!

Sarah69- Hi lovely to hear from you!  Your posts make me smile too.  Sorry about the problems with MET and alchol

Debs - Lovely to see you here!  Glad you are okay.

Red - Think you are away aren't you?  Hope its nice!

Hope - my angel I'm fine thanks for thinking of me liek you always do.  You are ace!  I'm sure all is going to be just fine at your scan on Tuesday but I understand.  With each scan comes excitment and worry.  I'm the same about Saturday.

Liz - hope you are okay.

To everyone who my pregnancy brain has missed - Hi!!!

Love Mel xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Just wanted to say hope you all have a lovely weekend!!!

Hope you have all got something nice planned.

Love Mel xx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey girls  

Mel - so sorry to hear you have had a bit of a scare   - hope you are feeling more settled - I know you will worry. I am actually taking 13 little girls to see Happy Feet this weekend   - not necessarily the most relaxing plan  

Hope - why are they worried about weeks 22-28? You should definately get time off work if you have any worries at all  Will be thinking of you on Tuesday    - I'm sure all will be well & you will be reassured to see your babies.

Debs - are you still around? Hope that you have an absolutely brilliant hol - you deserve it - think of us all back here in cold wet England.... 

Witters - love it when I scan down this page for most recent message & get a lovely smile from Myles on the way - he certainly has a cheeky look - I imagine that you will have some fun with him   Keilidh just looks kissable   - give her a cuddle from me  

Chelle - you still around?

Hi to everyone else - do you all have your trees up now? Mine takes up most of my front room & looks great, but only because the babysitter did it for me last weekend . I left out the usual carrier bags full of every colour of tinsel & baubles & she picked out just the gold & red ones & just gold tinsel.  Also she left my usual 'fairy' (a 'World Wrestling Federation 'Rick Flair' doll' dressed in a tutu (by me) - I find his 'punch action' arm works well for waving a wand) - & put up a normal one which my DD seems to like (although I do miss Rick ).

Anyway - have a great weekend  

Sarah xx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Very very quick post as I'm on the way to the airport!   

Witters - the twins are adorable   I wish I could reach through and give them a big squeezie cuddle 

See you all in a week!!!


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

I've been busy stripping the nursery and Christmas shopping so haven't been around much lateley.

Hope everyone is OK.

Liz


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

Liz - nice to hear from you - how are you feeling? I can't believe you are so far gone - your belly must be bigger than Santas  

Just a quickie from me as on way to carol service but wondered Hope how your scan went today? - hope all is well hun   Have they advised you on whether you should take time off work over next few weeks?

Catch up soon...

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning all !!

Hope your all ok ??........

Sarah, hope your ok ? ..thank you for asking after me .. im so pleased to say that the scan went very well , both babies are fine .....they are bith head down at the mo,she double checked the genders & its definatly a boy & girl ....the boy is very slightly smaller than the girl but only by 2mm across his head but his legs are longer ! ..... they didnt make any comments on what to do regarding work ..as didnt see consultant yest , but my DH wants me to finish at Xmas & get a sick note as he said he would feel better if i was home resting rather than running around the at work ......Hope your carol service went well ??.....

Hope everyone else is ok ??....... Mel enjoy your scan on Sat ......

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi all, just catching up with all the news.  All looks very goo so far and yes I totally agree thta Witters' babies look orgeous.  lets hope we ahve more to add next year!!

As for me, my last day on the pill tomorrow (hopefully for along time!), as soon as I get AF I have got to ring Bourn and will then be given my dates for the new year but it looks like February will be the big month for us.  Going for a full IVF cycle again so fingers crossed no OHSS 2nd time round.  Typically, had nothing on in Feb but all of a sudden lots of lovely social invites coming through just as I should be shutting myself away - yikes how am I going to resist!!

Anyhow, looking forward to it and of course Xmas will be here very soon - can't wait.

Hope you are all well

Love Flo-Jo


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Hope - so happy to hear that your babies are doing well        - I agree with your DH that if you have any worries & can get a note from your Dr then get the time off. You have waited so long for this & it does sound as though your job is not ideal - it is only going to get harder to bend over that bump of yours! Also I bet you could live without the smelly breath & bad teeth  

Flo-jo - I'm also due to have fresh cycle in Feb and am keeping my fingers crossed that I can keep the dreaded OHSS at bay & get as far as ET this time     - so I guess we may be on the protein & several gallons of water a day together . That is if I don't bottle it ... ... I'm so scared of going into this 4th ICSI cycle - I don't know what I will do if it doesn't work again  - well, I know I will get lots of support off you girls whatever happens   & have to be brave as getting on a bit & no time for dilly dallying  . By the way Flo Jo - a few social events to look forward to in Feb could be really good to distract you from thinking about tx too much & keep you upbeat so maybe its a good thing   (hee hee - says she who can't even manage to go without alcohol for a few weeks & repeatedly gets sick from attempts to drink while on the Met  )

Well, time to go & write my christmas cards...

Hope Debs is living it up in Dubai - I could do with a bit of sun  

Sarah69 xx

ps - has anyone else been reading the 'testing 11th Dec' strand? - how many BFPs??!


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

everyone!!!

Did you all think I had disappeared Hope you are all surviving and are all organised for Christams 

Quick update from me - well, after missing my surge last month ive been getting daily bloods at the clinic ( ) for the last 2 weeks. Its been a nightmare as the clinic is almost an hours drive away. The good news is that I surged yesterday and am having ET on Saturday!!!   I am hoping with all my heart that we will finally get a BFP. It would be the best Christams present I could ever wish for - forget winning the lottery, i'd take a baby over anything!!! My dilema at the moment is whether to work this 2ww as i haven't in the past. I work 12 hour shifts days and nights and am working over Christmas. Its really frowned apon to be off sick so its stressing me out. Any ideas

I'll catch up with the personals later. Speak soon!!!!!

Lxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi all

can i join you here? 
As you can see from my sig i'm now an old hand at IF treatment, unfortunately this tx i developed OHSS - complete shock as i only had 14 follies, 10 eggs! we think the problem was that my EC was delayed due the embryologist having a car accident and i was delayed 24 hours - we were not best pleased   
The night of EC i woke at 3am in agony and the next day the clinic referred us to our NHS hospital where i spent 8 days on a cloud of pethidene   sadly ET was delayed and we now have 4x3day frosties......as FET has worked for us before i know it can again - BUT we are debating a FET or final IVF cycle asap....

i don't know you all - but have often read your thread to keep an eye on hope who i cycled with previously (  hope and congrats on your B/G bundle!). i look forward to getting to know you all - if you'll have me   

any advice on whether to do FET or IVF also gratefully received! Our IVF we had 8 embryos - 6 frozen and used for 2 FET's where 2/3 survived each time.......this time our embryos are frozen in 2 lots of 2.....

thanks! ritz.


----------



## Lisa3745 (Jul 30, 2004)

Hiya Ritz

So sorry to hear about the awful time you had. I would try the FET first if I were you as I think it's worth a go. I was shocked to get a BFP with FET as I thought it would be such a long shot. I think that even with the gestone injections (if you go with a medicated cycle) it's not as bad as a full IVF cycle. I hated the egg collection and felt awful afterwards both times. Plus at my clinic it's considerably cheaper than the full IVF!

good luck with whichever way you go!
Lisa x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Been having a really christmassy weekend - work night out on Friday, another party on Sat  & then a long walk today followed by amazing christmas dinner at friends house - fab. Now just adjusting to the idea of work tomorrow.. ...the students are going stir crazy    - on Friday someone let a smokebomb off in the canteen & then we couldn't evacuate them as they were all so busy videoing it on their mobiles!! 

Ritz - sorry to welcome you to the OHSS strand   - its not nice is it   -  I agree with Lisa that the FET is worth a go - I've had 3 medicted FET cycles and although I'm not a huge fan of downregging it doesn't make you go nearly as loopy as the stims (which have me throwing plates across the kitchen one minute and phoning everyone in my family to tell them how much I love them the next    ) By the way, although my track record with FET is pants, as you will see there are loads of girls in this strand who have had successes so I strongly believe it can work.

Lisa - congrats on your BFP by the way - another example !! 

Lola - how did your EC go hun?   Hope all went smoothly for you & your embies are now getting nice & cosy. I really don't know what to advise about work - everyone has different view & I have tried taking time off & also working throughout 2WW. My own feeling is that it probably doesn't make that much difference what you do - if your embies want to go the distance they will & nothing will shake them off. My hospital positively encourage activity & not bedrest in 2WW as making implantation more likely in first week (although I know that Cecilie & Witters both went for max rest & got BFPs & I know they would both be advising you to put yourself & your frosties first & avoid long gruelling 12 hr shifts if there is any way you can). My opinion is that the main thing is avoiding stress & trying to stay +ve as if anything does make a diff I'd guess that would be it - so basically go for the least stressful option. Perhaps you could take time off this week if poss & make sure you are relaxed & ready for Christmas and then go back in after christmas & over new year - then you won't feel stressed & guilty that you are creating work for colleagues!   I am rambling but - well - ultimately I'd follow your instincts & own personal convictions then you will have no regrets..   

Hope - have you come to a decision about work yourself yet?

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all maxing out on Mince pies & Quality Street - actually - not Quality Street as I'm boycotting Nestle so make that Roses instead please 

Sarah69 xx

ps - did I tell you my Charities Committee raised nearly £1000 for Alder Hay Children's hospital this month & also managed to get everyone to put together about 90 'christmas shoebox parcels' & over £200 to go to street kids in Romania...how fab are they??!   ...so although I know I've been complaining about being busy recently with overseeing these events as well as full time teaching this makes it all worth while...  (I can't believe none of you even asked me why I was dressed up as Cleoparta the other day...I can only guess you think I'm totally   or that I'd do just about anything to spice up my sex life    - on the subject of which I'd just like to mention that I've  for a grand total of 8 of the last 9 days (on the slim offchance the Met might make me ovulate)...although not in my Cleo outfit


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Evening all !!......

How are you all ??........

Lisa welcome to the thread ! 

Ritz ...hiya ..... fingers firmly crossed for you with your FET ....... welcome to the thread

Sarah .....I love your posts .... hope your ok hun ??...... im pretty sure im going to finish at Xmas .....ive come such a long way to get this dream & im sure that having 4 wks off work sick will not be the end of the world .....& ive got to think about myself & babies 1st for a change .....

Lola how are you ??..... hope all has gone well ??......

Witters,Yogi, Liz,Flo~jo, Debs, Mel ........ how are you all ??.........

Hope your all ok

Love to all

HopeXXXXXXX


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm baaaaaack!!  

Dubai was lovely and I'm feeling much more ready to face what 2007 brings     I'm booked to start down-regging again on 6th January so hopefully it will be third FET lucky    Been on the lovely Met  for three days now and so far no side effects. I have to increase the dose by half a tablet each week up to three tablets a day so I know I've got some lovely side effects to come   (especially looking forward to the Met Bum!  )

Very quickly before I go out :

lola - I hope you're taking it easy  Looking forward to catching up properly at the weekend  

Sarah -  that none of us even flinched at the thought of you as Cleopatra   Fantastic news about all that money raised for charity  

Hope - take the time off. Like you said it's only 4 weeks and you've come a long way to get to where you are. Work will cope without you  

ritzisowner - welcome to our little gang  Sorry you had such a rubbish experience  Hope you're feeling much better soon 

Lots of love to ayone I've missed and I'll post properly tomorrow 

Debs
xxx


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hiya everyone 

Well, update from me. Had 2 embies transferred on Sat morning, so now on day 3 of the dreaded   Im feeling fine and just praying and hoping that it will be 3rd time lucky for us     Im not on any drugs (not even cyclogest ) so im feeling super dooper . Keep the postitve vibes coming - you should see the number of BFP's just now. That was another 3 today!!!!! Please God let the good luck continue for us 

Debs - I'll see you up in bonny scotland on Saturday  Hope you've bought me a nice xmas pressie (can you make it a BFP??) 

Hope - Hows it all going??   Put your feet up and enjoy xmas!!

Sarah - Thank you for the advice hun  I went to my gp this morning and he was so nice to me. He gave me a 2 week sick line so i'll be taking it easy for this 2ww. I really agonised over it, but just need to feel that im doing everything i can to get a BFP. Well done on the charity work, thats fantastic!!!! What a fantastic cause! You must be pretty chuffed  And about that cleopatra outfit - you really don't shock us anymore  Im sure you looked very foxy  As for all that sex  You lucky devil   Im on the 2ww, no orgasms allowed!!!!! 

Hi to Lisa and Ritzowner- hope you are all ok  

Lxx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone!!!

Lola great news about your embies.  I'm wishing you heaps and heaps of luck for your BFP.  When is your test date?

Debs it was so lovely to read your post.  It sounds like the holiday did you the world of good.  I'm keeping everything crossed for you too for 2007.

Hope my little honey - how are you?  I think its probably a wise decision for you stopping work at Christmas.  You are right those babies and you are the most important thing.  I have 7 weeks to work after Christmas and then thats me!

Sarah - I too love your posts.  They are always so cheery and fun.  Sounds like Christmas has come early for you with all the partying.  Shame about the silly students though.

Hi Ritz lovely to see you here.  I remember reading your diary and posts at the beginning of the year.  YOu have been through a tough time.  I can't really comment as I've never had a fresh replacement due to a 'freeze all' from OHSS but obviously I'm a fan of FET.  I'm wishing you lots of luck.

HI to everyone else!!!

Love to you all

Mel xx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey girls  

Just to let you know I've not forgotten you!

Debs - so glad you had a nice hol - tell me what was the highlight? You know I am nosy. Sounds like you are doing great on the Met & not as intolerant as me  I was so sick & chronic met bum after even 1/2 tablet a day & it took me 2 months to get up to full 2 tablets a day dose - so fingers crossed for you  . And guess what...believe it or not the Met has had such a good effect on my hormone levels that I now seem to be ovulating (quite a miracle as both the ovarian drilling & clomid had absolutely no effect on me)!! So that means me & DH have decided to postpone our ICSI in Feb & wait until late spring/summer & keep up with the   & pray for another natural miracle. We can only afford one ICSI a year so have nothing to lose (even though we know success is not that likely as my DHs   are very variable). I can't tell you tho how excited I am that for once my ovaries are doing what they ought to   - lets hope they keep it up   

Don't worry tho girls - I will be sticking around to check on you pg ladies & give a bit of support to those of you tx-ing  

Speaking of whom, Lola, also sending you   on your 2WW. Glad things went well with ET   - you have done the right thing taking time off & I hope you can stay +ve & chilled (despite the Christmas craziness) - Debs - you see to it .

Mel & Hope - you & your DHs enjoy your last christmas as a 2!!! It will not be quite so peaceful next year!!

I'm off to a big posh Christmas do in a marquee tonight (theme 'The Magic of the Orient...!) & as I finished work at midday am now going to have a long bath & go round to my friend's house to beautify . Unfortunately I paid for my wine ages ago (before I went on the met ) so my table will be getting an extra bottle of cava - but you can all rely on me to have fun - even without the pop   - I am particularly excited since I discovered that there is a competition between tables to make a 'balloon dragon' so keeping my fingers crossed for red napkins (to make a tongue of course!!)

Hope you are all having festive fun too... 

Sarah xx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Me again - just to let you know that our table won the 'balloon dragon' contest (competitive - me?) - hope you are all proud..


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Sarah69 said:


> Me again - just to let you know that our table won the 'balloon dragon' contest (competitive - me?) - hope you are all proud..


Why am I not surprised?!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Debs - glad to hear that you had guessed at my 'balloon modelling' skills - don't want to gloat on my success but I think that it was the teeth (made from the jagged foil edge bit on crackers) that swung it....


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning All........

Hope your all ok ??....... & all ready for Christmas ??....... not me ..im off shopping at 10 ! ......

Just wanted to wish you all a very happy, healthy Christmas ......& to thank you all for being there for me this year ........   

I know im EXTREMELY lucky to be in this position this year ....last Christmas day i spent most of the morning crying as i so wanted my dream ( & the afternoon i was sloshed !! ) ....... who'd of thought ehh ..... to those awaiting their dream.... im thinking of you & hoping that this time next year you'll be the lucky ones ......

Witters & Cecille .........have a wonderful 1st Christmas as a family .....

MERRY CHRISTMAS ...... to you all ......

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS*!   
  *MERRY CHRISTMAS*!   
  *MERRY CHRISTMAS*!   Hope you're all having a good one! Had a lovely day at my folks & just finally got DD to bed (after putting the finishing touches to our 'gingerbread house'...) Tomorrow everyone's coming over here...  ..Hope, I'll probably be getting up as early as you tomo to make rasperry & white choc trifle as just fancy a bit of TV now...(by the way your last messsage was so touching & I'm so happy for you & DH that this Chrismas is much better)

Lola - how are you getting on on 2WW - hope your hormones are not playing you up 

Hope Debs, Mel, Liz, Flo-jo, Witters, Cecile, Ritz, Liz & everyone else you are having plenty of festive cheer!

Sarah69 xx


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi girls

Quick update for me on the horrible 2ww!! Today is day 11 post transfer and all is well. Still no AF but had twinges for days. We have used all our frosties now so hopefully we will get a BFP this time. I would be terrified to do another fresh cycle in case I get OHSS again  Staying positive and hoping for the best  Testing on Thursday, will let you all know!! Getting so scared now, don't want to know anymore!!!!!!

I hope you are all doing ok. I know there are a few of you who are starting treatment in the new year (including my sis ) Not long to wait now.

    

Lxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !!

Hope your all ok ??.........

Lola ..........sending huge    your way for Thurs ......good luck hun !

Hope everyone else is ok ??

Well better go & have a shower ....im being lazy today & in my p.js ...........

Take care

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Dear Lola ........

Sending you huge hugs &    today ..........

Thinking of you 

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Well girls,

Im very pleased to report that today I got my long awaited     !!!

Im so happy and feel so lucky  My official test day is tomorrow, so hoping and praying that my HCG levels are good 

Its early days i know, but im going to enjoy every second of this. Im still in shock  

Im now a huge fan of FET, so good luck to you all and THANK YOU for all the well wishes 

Lx


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Lola many many congratulations - how very exciting                

Lets hope we get some more in the new year.

Had a great Xmas, had all the family here for lunch and it went really well.  My last few days now of enjoying myself, as of 1 Jan 2007 I will be of the booze and preparing for the next cycle.  Start DR 6th Jan and we will go from there.  Excitied & nervous all at the same time.

Love to you all, Happy New Year

Flo-Jo xxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

WOW !!!!!!!!

     HUGE Congratulations Lola & dh on your      ...........

What lovely news ......lets hope its the start of many .......so pleased for you !

Love HopeXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Happy Christmas everyone!
Lola, looks like you had the best prezzie ever!  Well done and many congratulations to you both!


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hiya 

Oh girls, thank you so much for your messages 

Hope 2 b - Aw, you have really rooted for me and I appreciate it so much  How 's your pregnancy going Are your ickle  and   doing well? It never really crossed my mind that i might have twins on board  Oh goodness, i'll try not to think that far 

Flojo - Thank you for your post. The BFP dance really made me smile  Here's hoping ive started a trend of BFP's for the New Year!!

Witters - You're right, it IS the best present ever  I hope M and K had a brilliant first Christams 

Still on  

Lxx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Well - just logged on to wish you good luck for test day tomo Lola & turns out that you've already been doing sneaky pee sticks!   - so glad that Santa had more than tangerines & nuts in his bag for you this year!! What amazing news!! A fabulous BFP!!!

                                                                                                                                     

I'd drink a toast to you & your DH for the next 9 1/2 months but better not on the Met as guess what - yes, I had just a couple of sneaky glasses of champagne on Boxing day & you guessed it - by 1am the raspberry & white chocolate trifle was hitting the pan...      - so no more toasts, but here's to a happy healthy pregnancy for you both - you deserve it!! I am so excited for you!!! How many more BFPs do you think that we will get in the new year? Debs & Flo-Jo I think you are next in line for tx-ing aren't you? (have decided to have a few months time out before ICSI but will be following you girls late spring/early summer).

Better go as DD got a box of magic tricks for christmas & is unfortunately trialing them all on me...  also v.tired as went to a 'James Bond' party last night & up playing roulette & poker til 3am 

So glad to hear the good news...

Sarah69 xx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Just popping on to do a very happy BFP dance for my sis  


                                   


                                   


                                   


                                   


                                  


What a way to end the year!

Lots of love to you all - hoping for a happy 2007 for all of us    

Debs
xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi all!

I know I'm a little late but I wanted to say I hope you all had the most amazing Christmas.

Witters - hope you enjoyed your first Christmas as a family.

To all of you awaiting your BFPs I truely from the bottom of my heart wish each of you just that this 2007.

Lola - your news is just the best news to end this year and I'm so extremely chuffed for you so this is for you:

           CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP           

We went for your third go at the 3d scan yesterday and this time our little darling was head down and a little more co-operative. We didn't get the best results but we have got some pictures. I've put one in my avatar and I need to crop and upload some more and then I can show you.

Love to all of you

Mel xxx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Just wanted to wish you all a...

   *HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!*   

...hope 2007 is choc full of healthy babies & BFPs for all of us girls in the FET after OHSS strand!!   

Thanks so much for your support in 2006 too - you are all stars! 

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

I just want to echo what Sarah says.

You are all fantastic and I wish us all healthy babies and BFPs too!!!!

Lots of love to each and everyone of you.

Love

Mel xxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Happy New Year ........to you all .....i hope this year brings lots of happiness to you & thanks for being such lovely ladies !! .......

Hope you all had a nice night ........

Love n hugs

HopeXXXXX


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Here are my pics of my little girl!



















Hope you all had a lovely evening.

Love to you all

Mel xx


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Happy New Year Girls!!

Had my last blow out last night for what I hope becomes an awfully long time!!  I am now officially off the booze for 2 months (gives me an excuse to my friends) and starting a week of detox before DR starts on Saturday!! Soo hard when the fridge is still full of lots of lovely things oh well

Fingers crossed for positive news for us all in 2007!!

Love to you all

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Everyone,

*I hope everyone had a good Christmas and a Happy New Year*

I haven't been posting on the boards recently as I have been feeling a bit down but I have been reading and watching everyones progress. We got back from our holiday  just before Christmas, it was great getting away and getting some sunshine but it meant coming back to reality with a bump when we came back. However, yesterday all of a sudden I felt much better and I am starting to feel positive about the New Year and i am hoping that it will bring us a successful pregnancy.       

*Yogi * - fab pictures, you must have been so excited when you were getting the 4D scan, just think how different your Christmas next year is going to be. Have you decided when you will start your maternity leave ?

*Flo-jo* - Good luck with your detox before D/regging, I am also trying to eat healthily and have given up the booze, it is hard this time of year when everything in the cupboards are begging you to eat them immediately.  When will your ET be ? I am having mine around about the end of January, I am having natural FET so no drugs for me  Sending you lots of           for your treatment.

*Hope 2 be* - How are you ? What have you and DH decided about going off work ? Sending you lots of     for you and   for the New Year.

*Lola * - Congratulations on your , what a fab Christmas present. I am so pleased for you.  I hope you are feeling well. When is your Scan ?

*Sarah * - so pleased to hear that the Met is doing its job and your ovaries are in top working order. Sending you positive vibes to give you a natural  . I hope you had a lovely Christmas and new Year.

*Hopespingseternal*- Sending you     for your treatment, lets hop you follow in your sisters footsteps and get that much wanted . When will your ET be ? will be on the 2WW together ?

Anyway better go now.  and best wishes to everyone I missed.

Take care

Red


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Morning girls (just!)

Flo-jo so lovely to hear from you.  Good luck with the down regging on Saturday I hope this is your turn.

Red - so glad you had a lovely holiday.  THanks for the comments on our pictures.  They aren't the best but they are good enough for us.  I have 7 weeks left to work and then I finish all being well.  I have a scan in 2 weeks to check my placenta and if its still low then I'll be changing it so I have one less week to work as I will probably have to have a scheduled section.

Hi to everyone else!!

WHere are you all

Love Mel xxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya !!

Hope your all ok ??.........

Red ....sorry to hear you've been down .....sending huge huggles your way .......&   ..fro the end of Jan mine was a natural FET they do work !!

Yogi ........Hope your ok ??.... lovely piccies of your little lady ..we've got ours on Sat .....can't wait

Flo~Jo ...... good luck for your detox !! & the down reg .......

Hope everyone else is ok ??.......

Im ok , had a bit of a scare on Fri was having really awful stomach & back pains ..went to the hospital & they took me through to the delivery ward !!  ......did loads of tests ..& then told me everything was ok & to take paracetamol !! ..... saw my consultant today & had another scan (lovely) ...& everything is ok with the babies , but they think that ive got diabetes now  gota go for blood tests on Friday ....& he has told me that he doesnt want me to work any more & to rest !! ...... so the decision has been made for me ..i still feel bad tho ..... but babies come 1st ..... my dh has just taken a letter into work for me the boss will get it tommorrow ....... 

Hope your ok

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Hope - so sorry to hear of your scare -   - but glad to hear that you will be taking the time off work from now on   Your DH is right - you really do need to take it easy now  

Red - lovely to hear from you too & glad to hear that you had a great hol & you are feeling positive - it is such a roller coaster this tx. I had wondered what you were up to & not sure whether you were still dropping into FET strand but great to have you back    - lets hope 2007 will bring you the luck that you deserve     

Debs & Flo-jo - are you all set for tx-ing?

Mel - your scan pictures of Pooh bear are lovely! She has a rosebud mouth   - it is amazing what they can do isn't it!

Lola - are you still on   - bet it has not really sunk in yet that you are finally pg!? 


Will be keeping my eye on you all as I can see it is going to get busy on here over the next few months....!! 

I wonder if I am doing the right think not going for ICSI in Feb as I originally planned??   I'm not sure how long to give   a chance as I originally went on the Met to give ICSI a better chance of working next time & didn't think I'd start to ovulate on it - now after my initial excitement I wonder what the chances are of getting pg for me at the age of 37 - perhaps I am being unrealistic hoping for nature to do its stuff at this late stage & should get on with tx-ing  - I do wish someone had thought to try me on the Met 10 years ago   - but no point thinking like that of course! 

Sarah xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Happy New Year everyone!

Mel, gorgeous pics!

Hope glad you came out of L&D with babies still in your tum!

Red, glad you had a lovely holiday!

Sarah, I am hoping it'll happen naturally for you...

Lola, hope you're feeling well!

Debs, how are you?

Hugs tou all!!

We're doing well.  We are now all out of 0-3 months and so are putting all their teeny stuff away.  They are also starting to get bored of swings and bouncy chairs and are getting into baby walkers and tippee toes bouuncers (door hanging ones).  They are onto 3 vmeals a day, so have even less time to myself now it seems.  Still, they are off theiron and vitamins which is lovely.  Gotta go, talk soon!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya !!

How are you all ?? hope your all ok ??.......

Witters lovely to hear from you .....gosh aren't your little ones coming along now ....where does the time go ??........

Take care

Love n hugs

HopeXXXXXXX/color]


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya

Hope - Sorry to hear of your scare.  I've been in the delivery suite about 3 or 4 times now with spotting.  I know how you felt.  Each time I hope its the last till I'm due to deliver.  Good luck with your blood tests today I hope all is okay.  And also with your scan tomorrow, hope your little ones behave better for you and show their faces.

Witters - WOW how quick is time going.  Your little ones are growing so fast!!!

Sarah69 - (((HUGS))) felt like you needed them.  I too am hoping it will happen naturally for you.  Another board I use and there are two girls on there, one has PCOS and just had a failed FET and is now pregnant naturally the month after.  Another girl had failed IVF and just did a test which is showing positive.  

Thanks for the comments on my baby girls pictures.  I'm getting so excited now but I don't want her to come early as I want her to stay and grow big and healthy.  She has got the most perfect rosebud lips.  I think she looks like her daddy already when he was just a little boy.

Hi to everyone else

All my love

Mel xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all, 

thanks for the welcome before christmas - seems like a lifetime ago now  

hope2b - sorry for your scare...hope you are feeling better now  

yogi - great pics   

witters - your baby pics are gorgeous - cannot believe they were so teeny.....do you take the pics yourself? adorable

sarah - good luck in your ttc - you just never know hun  

red - i'm sure we tx before - hello again. 

hi to everyone else - i promise i'll learn names eventually  

i have yet to decide whether to go for IVF or FET......thanks for the words of advice.....as i have had a FET pg it it tempting to go straight for that, but we're thinking IVF may give us a better chance with a fresh transfer, then add to our frosties and maybe go to blast later......it's such a hard choice. Turning 29 next month too is kind of freaking me out - i worry i'll turn 30 and my eggs will suddenly be no good   i have appointment on 16th so will know more then i guess

ritz.


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

I hope everyone is well.

*Hope2be* -I am sorry that you had that scare, it must have been awful, I am glad that you are getting signed off your work. You need to take it easy and look after yourself and the two little ones. How did you get on with your blood tests, I hope everything is fine with you.

*Sarah* - Hope the ttc au natural is going well, I hope that it works out and gives you the result you want. I wouldn't worry about your age, a friend of mine has had IVF 3 times with no luck and has just got pregnant 6 months after her last IVF.

*Witters* - Glad to hear the twins are getting big, before you know it they will be eating you out of house and home 

*Ritzisowner*-  your right we did cycle before. Sorry to see that you have had OHSS . I had the same decision to make about whether to have FET of go for another IVF. My consultant was keen for us to have FET and use our  before we have another IVF as he feels that there are moral and ethical issues will building up a supply of frozen embryos. Also it is easier on your body to have FET than to go through the whole IVF process. 30 is not old !!!

At the end of the day it is a decision only you and your DP can make, I hope what every decision you make it works out for you.

 to everyone else, must go as my tea is ready. I haven't been up to much apart from trying to be healthy and I have started back at the gym !

take care

Red


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hello everyone and Happy New Year to you all

Sorry I haven't been around for a while, I do keep popping on but busy organising things for the arrival of my little bundle, can't believe in just over 5 weeks time I will be due!!!  The time has flown.  I hope everyone is well, Witters hasn't the time flown with the twins, hope you had a nice xmas.  Yogi, nobody tells you how worrying this pregnancy lark is do they, think the midwives are sick of me on the phone to them!!!

Sorry the post is short but thought I would just pop on to tell you that I am still here and catching up with your news.

Take care all

Chris


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya!!

Hope your all ok ??.........

Isn't the weather awful ....... i want the sunnyshine here please !! ......

Ritz...hope you get on ok on the 16th !! ........

Red ........good for you getting back into the swing of things with your gym & healthy eating ....v,good !! .....does this mean i can have your share of cream cakes ??.....  

Mel ....Hope your ok ??.....

Witters,Sarah,Flo~jo,Liz,Debs,Chris (to anyone ive missed) hope your ok??.........

Well we had our 4d scan on Saturday ...it was amazing ..i was thinking of canceling it due to the money side of it ...but im so glad i didnt .......they look lovely(i will post some pics when ive learnt how to do it !!)......the little girl was sucking her thumb & the boy was trying to push her out of the way .......

Just off to see the midwife for routine check & see if my diabetes test results are back ....

Take care

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

just a quickie to say the clinic called me   with a cancellation app for tomorrow if i want it. so of course we said yes, cancelled the 16th and are going in tomorrow  

ritz.


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi there everyone  

Chris - how lovely to hear from you - I had been thinking of you & so glad to hear that all's well with you & your bump - time does fly & I can't believe that you are so close to meeting your bump  - have you got your hospital bag packed yet?

Witters - Glad to hear that you had a good Christmas - I'm always impressed when you get a chance to update us as you must be so busy with double trouble...

Hope2B & Mel - you must promise to do the same as I need to know how things go. I was going to message you both with my mob no. so when you have your babies you can let me know & I will post on here if you two don't get a chance - I was going    when Witters just disappeared for a month & we all had to wait to find out the news so I suggest we have a system for communicating in future as we will all by dying to know how things go  

Hope - you HAVE TO post scan pics of twins so plz try to figure it out OK 

Mel - you are due very close to my sis - she has been absolutely fine but just over the last couple of weeks getting really uncomfy & pains under her ribs - she's also starting to get Braxton's Hicks (is that the right term? ) - how are you feeling?

Red - glad to hear that life is getting back to normal for you - you are a bit of a gym junkie like me      - its the only thing that keeps me sane & +ve - unfortunately as I'm also a bit of a 'Mini-Heroes' junkie so don't really look the part but hey, at least it keeps me happy   

Flo-jo - good luck with the down-regging  - hope you don't have too many side effects   - & hope even more that it will all be worthwhile this time     - am I right in thinking it is the full ICSI for you?

Ritz - plz try not worry about being 30 hun   - you have loads of time & age doesn't really impact too much until mid 30s. I've had IVF 3 times between age 35-37 & my egg quality was much better the second 2 times - so it really isn't going to suddenly plummet. II'd also give the FET a go if I was you as it is so much less stressful than stimming (my DH will second that ) Good luck with your appointment - let us know how it goes.

Thanks everyone by the way for all the good wishes &   - I have now officially postponed my 4th ICSI until May & am going to stick with 'au naturel' until then, before jumping back on the tx bandwagon - hoooray        . Will be sticking around however to give you Jan & Feb ET girls some moral support however & hoping for plenty more BFPs to follow Lola's   

Sarah69 xx

p.s. speaking of whom, has anyone heard from Debs recently? I think that that crazy BFP dance for her sis must have tired her out


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi there!

Nicola, good luck today!  Hey, I was 30 when I did my IVF and look what I have now!  Personally, I would be too scared to go through a fresh cycle, but if you are confident with your clinic and are willing to take the risk of overstimulating again, then fresh may be good as your frosties will keep for as long as you need them to.  It really is a personal decision.  I hope your meeting today will help you make it.

Hope, yes, please post your pics!  Our 4D was at 24 weeks too!  I was planning on having another at 29 weeks as they should have more flesh on them.  Infact, I had my appointment booked for the day my waters broke!  The nurses laughed when they heard and said I'll be seeing them in 'real-D' instead of 4D!  That was the very first indication of the reality of my situation!  To post them, you need to upload them to a website - photobox, photobucket, shutterfly.  When it's uploaded, pull up the picture, then right click on it, select properties and copy and paste the web url.  You will then have to wrap the img tags around it using the 'picture' button in the reply box.  Hope that makes sense!

Oh dear, both babies are crying now.  Better go, love and hugs to all!!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

thanks for your words of support  

saw dr today, we discussed IVF v FET and he too thought it may be good to do another fresh simply because with 4 frosties he said our chance of thaw isn't great (though my thaws have been fine - both times 2/3 survived   ) and we could not go to blast with 4. we had a chat re OHSS and he said we'll try a lower dose next time - back down to the original 150iu puregon and up it at scans show it needs it. I was on 200iu last time which may have been a tad too much    so weighing all up we've decided IVF and hope that it goes okay   I'm just waiting for AF (2 days late  ) then if all is well we can down-reg this cycle  

witters - 30 worked out well for you then   your twins are gorgeous!

hope - hope your piccies are up soon - those 4D things are amazing, even dh likes to look at them  

sarah - thanks for the advice hun. i think this 30 thing is all in my head   dh has tried umpteen times to tell me my eggs will not suddenly run out   the craziest thing is all my parents/cousins/sisters were in their 30's having kids (au natural) so i can't even explain where this crazy thought has come from  

hello to eveyone else  

ritz.


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

all,

Hope everyone is well.

*Ritzowner* - I am glad that your consultation went well and that you have made a decision on your treatment. best of luck for when you start tx.       

*Chris* - Lovely to hear from you, not long now 

*Hope* - How are you enjoying being a lady of leisure ? I am starting back to work next week and I know it is going to be a shock to the system for me . Have you got your diabetes test results back. I hope everything is fine. If it is fine you can definitely have my share of the cakes !

*Sarah* - Your right I am a bit of a gym fanatic, I also find it helps keep me sane and helps make me feel positive about things. i used to look like I was a gym fanatic but I have put on a stone in the last year and I am not happy about it. I blame it on the fact I have had surgery 3x but my Dr says there is no reason that I shouldn't be able to slim down again. I just seem to find it so hard now. I am off there again this morning.

 to Witters, Flo~jo, Liz, Debs and Lola

Take care

Red


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya !!

Hope your all ok ??......

Red....... no cakes for me unfortunatly ..i have got diabetes ..... got to see them on the 19th Jan ...... for dietry advise ...so ive stopped the sugary stuff & having sugar free everything (well as much as i can ).......Hope your ok ??.....

Ritz.....wow....your gonna be starting soon ..wishing you all the very best .....

Witters thanks for the advise re~pics will have to have a go ..... hope your all ok ??......

Sarah..... dont worry i wil have someones mobile number before they make an appearance ......i have got Mels (how are you hun??) but she'll have her own hands full by then !! ......

Well suppose id better go n do some tidying ......

Take care
Love HopeXXXXXXX
Is everyone else ok ??.....


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Nicola, I'm glad your appointment went well and you are happy with your decision.  It's great that you can lower your dose and you've also had one good reaction cycle as it were.  I was only on an IUI cycle dose and overstimmed badly.  It just goes to show that everyone is different and personal situations reflect in opinions.  I think that in your position, you are heading the right way 

My children are in two different baby walkers and are setting off all the sounds they possibly can!  Ahhhhhh, my ears!


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

This way to your new home http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=81085.0 This thread will now be locked.


----------

